# Knitting Tea Party - 27th January 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 27th Januay 2012, this weekend London will be having the biggest Chinese New Year Celebration outside of China:

http://www.london.gov.uk/event-meeting/2012/jan/chinese-new-year-2012

_The Lad_ has invited some of his friends up to stay for the weekend, there'll be a dozen of us for breakfast tomorrow, more are staying with other friends who have houses in Central London, we're all meeting up for a full _English Brekkers_ in a pub in Holborn on Sunday morning, I've just had to increase the booking to thirty. Luckily, I know the manager and he's reserved an entire section for us, he has been warned to stock up for a flock of gannets!

I'm sort of up to date with my academic work, I'm really looking forward to the inter-semester break, I once spent a brilliant February on the coastline of the Florida panhandle, fantastic beaches and the pace of life is wonderful. Maybe I'll do it again when/if _The Lad_ ever lets me! As it is, I'm tied to school holidays, I've just booked us up for a little holiday at half-term; mostly fun, but there may be educatonal elements thrown in, of a light and entertaining nature!

As boys arrived, they were invited to throw three darts at my wall atlas, points awarded for style and eclecticism, this is my way of celebrating the International flavour of the Tea Party. Ace spin-bowler Adrian didn't quite get the point, his three darts were expertly placed on the beautiful island of Capri, "I had my best Summer ever there" he declared. The winner of an extra beer and an extra cream cake is Stu, his darts landed on; Jakarta, where it's 6:00a.m.; Riyadh, where it's 2:00 a.m. and; Phoenix where it's 4:00 p.m., and actually teatime! On the wonderful Isle of Capri, it's midnight, Ade gets a bottle of Italian beer for being incredibly accurate!

It'd be great to hear from anybody in or near any of those locations, a photo would be even better! Wherever you are in the world, welcome to this week's Tea Party, lots of fun and friendly chat on a variety of non-contentious topics, over a cuppa and a cream cake!

Since it's the big Chinese celebration in London this weekend, tomorrow's lunch for the boys has a suitably Oriental flavour. This could be served as a starter for four or as a substantial lunch for two with rice; multiply it up as required, halve the quantities for one.

*Spicy Chinese Fish

Ingredients:*
12 oz (340g) skinned haddock fillet, cut into bite-sized chunks
1 small white onion, very finely chopped
2 courgettes (zucchini), thinly sliced
1 mild/medium green chilli, de-seeded and very finely chopped
4 oz (115g) frozen peas, thawed
4 tbs (60ml) hoisin sauce
2 tsp (10ml) lemon juice
2 tbs (30ml) vegetable oil
1 Imp. gill (1.2 US gills/4.8 US fl. oz/145ml) water
fresh lime wedges, to serve

*Method:*
Heat the oil in a non-stick frying pan or wok until it's blue. Add the onion, chilli, courgette and peas and stir-fry for about five minutes.

Add the fish, lemon juice, hoisin sauce and water to the pan, bring to the boil, then simmer for 3-5 minutes until the fish is just-cooked through.

Serve with rice or noodles and fresh lime wedges.

_Notes: I like haddock best with this dish, but you can use any good firm white fish you prefer, pollock (or pollack) is an excellent substitute, as is coley or cod.

Don't use Olive oil, at these temperatures it'll turn bitter; sunflower oil is good, as is ground nut oil if you want a completely neutral taste._

I hope you enjoy this traditional Cantonese dish, it really is a good one if you fancy something quick and tasty.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

had a feeling it is apiece of cake to make page one from NZ. Apparently we have just missed another asteroid, Have Fun KPers, be interesting to watch the conversations develop.Does the New year celebration have those great long dragons weaving around?


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello and happy Friday! I am so glad the work week is over and I can really do some power knitting. It's 3:19pm in San Diego, CA USA and I'm having tea and joining in; this has become a real treat for me. Your haddock recipe looks tasty but my grandsons who live with me positively outlaw most fish unless it's shellfish.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Dave, am I the first to post? Thanks for the fish recipe. You always have the tastiest dishes. I think you should open a B&B, by the way, with all the entertaining you do, especially at brekkers!

I had a 50% off coupon for Michael's this afternoon and while looking for something to buy with it, I found something new. It's a whole assortment of yarns, threads, and whatever that you knot together, then knit or crochet with two strands to make, I guess, a scarf. My color scheme is blues, plus metallics. Now to see if I can work on it with the kitten around. I'm sure she'd like to get into it and mess it up. 

We are having unseasonably mild weather here for January and the coming week is supposed to be even warmer. No snow in the forecast for the immediate future.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello all,
You would have died laughing at me last night. Yesterday (Thursday) was my Friday at school as we have it off for a teacher training day. So I went through the day thinking Friday. When I got home at 4:30 I'm frantically looking for the new post for this weekend's tea party going through page after page (not finding it) and retracing all my steps going back through 5 pages of posts looking and looking! Then all of a sudden the light bulb went on and I remembered that it was only Thursday! I was even talking to myself saying " Where is it! Dave is never this late (5:00 Pacific time)! It was so funny! But I was actually starting to panic! My DH thought I was having a fit! I knew you would all have a good laugh at this. Laugh hard and Enjoy! I have it coming!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good evening to all KPers. Today we went from rain to snow. Got the youngest daughter off to her friends for the week end. They are baking cup cakes tonight. Then tomorrow they are off to decorate for the winter ball at their school.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good evening to all. It is 7 pm here in Georgia. We also have been having a mild winter this January. I have been working on the 4th stitch of the 365 knitting calendar and just not focusing enough; have ripped it out 3 times and it is not a difficult stitch. Just going to put it aside for awhile. I am going to work on some new dish cloth patterns for a break. 

Younhgest GS has had a fever and headache all day; kept him home from school. His mom was out of town but got home early afternoon and pampered him which is what he needed. Still under the weather but mom will tend to him now. Oldest GS was disappointed today at school. He had tried out for the soccer team and didn't make it. We encouraged him to keep practicing and to consider the track team in the spring. He is just a freshman and has years ahead still to participate in sports. I'm very proud of him; inspite of the turmoil of moving and all he has made all A's so far this year and is taking several advanced classes. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and will be popping in and out of the tea party.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Thunderstorms last night here. This is a most peculiar winter. I'm afraid there'll be no snow for us this year. I have downloaded Evernote and already I've put a variety of things on there. It's just what I needed. Now bring on your recipes and patterns! I don't have to forget any more.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

G'day, Dave, and all KPers. It's 10.40 a.m. Saturday and already 30+ degrees Celsius (into the 90sF). Been in the 30s all week so it's not good knitting weather. No tennis to watch until tonight and too hot to walk to the airport (a half an hour's walk) which I try to do at least once a week. A cappucino is the carrot at the end of the stick, while watching the passing parade of travellers and greeters - enjoy seeing the hellos and goodbyes. After about a half an hour I walk home again. But I'm going to prepare a salad for lunch and otherwise do very little in this heat. The women's final will probably keep me occupied this evening, though both girls are "screamers" which promises to be somewhat annoying - maybe I'll watch it with the mute button on! Hope all KPers have a good weekend. I'll check in again tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Good evening to all. It is 7 pm here in Georgia. We also have been having a mild winter this January. I have been working on the 4th stitch of the 365 knitting calendar and just not focusing enough; have ripped it out 3 times and it is not a difficult stitch. Just going to put it aside for awhile. I am going to work on some new dish cloth patterns for a break.
> 
> Younhgest GS has had a fever and headache all day; kept him home from school. His mom was out of town but got home early afternoon and pampered him which is what he needed. Still under the weather but mom will tend to him now. Oldest GS was disappointed today at school. He had tried out for the soccer team and didn't make it. We encouraged him to keep practicing and to consider the track team in the spring. He is just a freshman and has years ahead still to participate in sports. I'm very proud of him; inspite of the turmoil of moving and all he has made all A's so far this year and is taking several advanced classes.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and will be popping in and out of the tea party.


Maybe soccer isn't the right sport for hm, everybody's different, time enough for him to find something he can excel at.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hi Dave, am I the first to post? Thanks for the fish recipe. You always have the tastiest dishes. I think you should open a B&B, by the way, with all the entertaining you do, especially at brekkers!
> 
> I had a 50% off coupon for Michael's this afternoon and while looking for something to buy with it, I found something new. It's a whole assortment of yarns, threads, and whatever that you knot together, then knit or crochet with two strands to make, I guess, a scarf. My color scheme is blues, plus metallics. Now to see if I can work on it with the kitten around. I'm sure she'd like to get into it and mess it up.
> 
> We are having unseasonably mild weather here for January and the coming week is supposed to be even warmer. No snow in the forecast for the immediate future.


This dish is really easy and cooks in minutes, do try it!

It's pretty busy with a houseful of boys, but I've got them trained, they all pitch in and help, there's no way I could manage otherwise.

Sounds like fun yarn to play with, you must let us know how it works out.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> had a feeling it is apiece of cake to make page one from NZ. Apparently we have just missed another asteroid, Have Fun KPers, be interesting to watch the conversations develop.Does the New year celebration have those great long dragons weaving around?


The Dragon Dancers will be out, it's a great spectacle!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> Hello and happy Friday! I am so glad the work week is over and I can really do some power knitting. It's 3:19pm in San Diego, CA USA and I'm having tea and joining in; this has become a real treat for me. Your haddock recipe looks tasty but my grandsons who live with me positively outlaw most fish unless it's shellfish.


It'd work with mussels, just adjust the cooking time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hello all,
> You would have died laughing at me last night. Yesterday (Thursday) was my Friday at school as we have it off for a teacher training day. So I went through the day thinking Friday. When I got home at 4:30 I'm frantically looking for the new post for this weekend's tea party going through page after page (not finding it) and retracing all my steps going back through 5 pages of posts looking and looking! Then all of a sudden the light bulb went on and I remembered that it was only Thursday! I was even talking to myself saying " Where is it! Dave is never this late (5:00 Pacific time)! It was so funny! But I was actually starting to panic! My DH thought I was having a fit! I knew you would all have a good laugh at this. Laugh hard and Enjoy! I have it coming!


We all have our moments!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening to all KPers. Today we went from rain to snow. Got the youngest daughter off to her friends for the week end. They are baking cup cakes tonight. Then tomorrow they are off to decorate for the winter ball at their school.


Sounds like fun, we may get some snow next week, but it's very mild in London.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening everyone. It's 637pm Friday night here in San Antonio, TX. A beautiful day, it was in the 70's. 
The fish sounds good. Thank you Dave for hosting again. 
I'd love to go to Capri or Jakarta. Your weekend excursion sounds like a fun adventure. 
I'm working on ankle socks for my stepmother, so far going really well. I'll post a picture when I get the first one finished, I started on it yesterday, and have been working on it on and off, should be done with it in just a bit, it has a lace design to it. 
Well, I need to go check on dinner but I'll be back to check in in a bit. 
Hope you all have a wonderful, safe, and happy weekend.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Good Evening Dave, After your posts about the marmalade last week, I kept wondering what I could do that I already had. So I juiced two pomegranites and turned it into a jelly of sorts, so said because I cooked it twice as it looked like it wasnt going to set up and now it couldd be the filling for jelly candies with chocolate on them. But it's real good. Going into Chi town tomorrow to see my son and his bowling buddies. It's his BD and he has an annual bowling party. Then maybe a meal with a friend. Sunday will be back DT(downtown) as we call it for dinner with the other son and DIL. Third son is out of picture as we are waiting with bated breath for the birth of their baby girl, whenever she decides the time is right. Dragon baby. d


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

honestly, i am gonna drag out the pencil and paper again, this puter, just shut down and i had my post nearly done, so i decided it wasn't nearly so important to write it again, any way, just sitting down to some carry out tonite, loaded chicken nacho's from local bq place. we were going to fix stir fry and chicken for tonight, but its taken us over 4 hrs to take down and install new ceiling fan in bed room. then of course having to take bed apart and move, prompts you to really deep clean and wash all the bed linens, so just got bed put back and we both were starving.
now my big new, for wks and wks i have been struggle to figure out how to knit a multidirectional diagonal scarf and many on here have been helping me figure it out. finally last night around 1:30am i finished my first triangle, yeah, me, it only took me 24 hrs  and today, i started what they call short rows, and its so easy, once you figure it out. i think its going to work into a nice looking scarf. in the process of figureing it out, we went by the lys and one of the ladies there did help me some and give me a pointer. and come to find out after knitting 7 souch hats and many dish cloths, i found i was knitting all wrong, and really its so much easier on me to do it the right way, i told her i was self taught, (my results were the same, just different way to get there) so ok, gonna go put my feet up and tomorrow is going to be my all day knitting day. everyone have a good wkend, i will be checking in later


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Howdy Dave! We just celebrated Australia Day down here. With the indigenous set causing mayhem. After 40 years camped out on the old parlimant house lawns (not paying any rent) our opposition leader said it was time for them to move on. They didn't think so - and a spectacle was performed. Probably had rent a crowd there too.
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/8409305/julia-gillard-dragged-from-angry-mob
Now if these people were white anglo saxons the tents would have been torn down and they would have been thrown in to jail by now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I found something new. It's a whole assortment of yarns, threads, and whatever that you knot together, then knit or crochet with two strands to make, I guess, a scarf. My color scheme is blues, plus metallics. Now to see if I can work on it with the kitten around. I'm sure she'd like to get into it and mess it up.


Is that called Jessie, Doris? I had an orange mix over the holidays and made a scarf for DD's friend (didn't get a picture  ). I thought it took longer to separate the pieces than to knit it all up!

My baby sweater is back to a ball of yarn...got the body part finished, sat back to admire it, and realized the collar was on backward (should have purled one more row...). Since I started at the top, of course I couldn't just frog that, so back to the drawing board I go with that one. I had been thinking about some changes I wanted to make anyhow, so I guess this is my opportunity, but I am not crazy about being set back a few days' work. There's enough stress right now in my life--work has made more changes, when I haven't adjusted to the ones made last month yet, for one thing. Other things I'll keep to myself, but let's just say even the strongest camel has a last straw and it may well be the next one!

Still, I know I can come here and chat and visit and that helps. 

My son reports that he got a job, which I am very happy about. DD has started a new mask, which is interesting. I have pie in the oven as well, though I probably won't eat any of it (sugar free pumpkin), as we had one can of pumpkin left that needed using.

Now I'm off to get started on the sweater once more and will check back in a bit later.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave, if ever you should make your way to the Outer Banks of North Carolina, I would be glad to join you. I haven't been there for forty years but there's really only one road up the entire 'way far out there' islands. I'd like to see it one more time, just in case a hurricane blows the whole thing away. Sometimes the road has water as far as you can see on both sides, and I mean a road and two sandy shoulders, period. I'll drive! Probably more used to it than you are.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave when you say ground nut oil would that mean peanut oil? Do you really need the oil, or could I simply use a non stick spray?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Howdy Dave! We just celebrated Australia Day down here. With the indigenous set causing mayhem. After 40 years camped out on the old parlimant house lawns (not paying any rent) our opposition leader said it was time for them to move on. They didn't think so - and a spectacle was performed. Probably had rent a crowd there too.
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/8409305/julia-gillard-dragged-from-angry-mob
> Now if these people were white anglo saxons the tents would have been torn down and they would have been thrown in to jail by now.


It occurred to me while I was catching up and commenting on the last tea party that I was probably missing out on the new one, but I was too fascinated on that thread to zoom to the end.

At last I have caught up and I'm glad to read about why the Prime Minister was not well received at the Australian Open yesterday, or whatever the day it was when she attended.

She seems very brave, and I won't go any further than that with this discussion, pursuant to the rules of the tea party.

I have to say, however that if they ever make a movie about her that Jody Foster MUST be cast to play the Prime Minister. 
Does anyone else think they could be twins?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is great to hear Southern Gal, that you are underway with your scarf. I am finding it hard to concentrate doing it. Simple perhaps, but you need to be vigilant with it. I put it to one side when I turned another corner, this time in the other direction! The mohair in my yarn makes it very hard to unpick -it knots so easily. I have some boucle yarn, in a purple that I will make a second swatch with, because I WILL get those short rows right!! Today I am unpicking a black cardigan that I changed my mind about finishing. I am turning into shopping bags instead. DH is worrying about something going on in his life, hard to concentrate on two things at same time!!! Catch up with you again later!! 
absolutely basic pizza on our menu tonight, tomato, onion and cheese, can't make up my mind whether I should try sardines on it...
finally figured out a way to connect the computer, and do the WIP, so I can follow the conversation, a bit better. 
enjoy your take outs!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Greetings from Tempe, AZ near Phoenix. You would be most welcome here. Temps right around 70 with sunshine most of the time. Sorry I missed tea . For dinner we had lentil stew with chicken sausage. Now to the knitting. I'm making children's hats and mittens to send back to Wisconsin. A friend who is a teacher's assistant requested them for her first grade students who come to school without them.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> honestly, i am gonna drag out the pencil and paper again, this puter, just shut down and i had my post nearly done, so i decided it wasn't nearly so important to write it again, any way, just sitting down to some carry out tonite, loaded chicken nacho's from local bq place. we were going to fix stir fry and chicken for tonight, but its taken us over 4 hrs to take down and install new ceiling fan in bed room. then of course having to take bed apart and move, prompts you to really deep clean and wash all the bed linens, so just got bed put back and we both were starving.
> now my big new, for wks and wks i have been struggle to figure out how to knit a multidirectional diagonal scarf and many on here have been helping me figure it out. finally last night around 1:30am i finished my first triangle, yeah, me, it only took me 24 hrs  and today, i started what they call short rows, and its so easy, once you figure it out. i think its going to work into a nice looking scarf. in the process of figureing it out, we went by the lys and one of the ladies there did help me some and give me a pointer. and come to find out after knitting 7 souch hats and many dish cloths, i found i was knitting all wrong, and really its so much easier on me to do it the right way, i told her i was self taught, (my results were the same, just different way to get there) so ok, gonna go put my feet up and tomorrow is going to be my all day knitting day. everyone have a good wkend, i will be checking in later


I'm so glad you got it figured out!! I made that video, but after I got it done, my daughter informed me that I do the SSK "Weird" after I went and looked at Youtube and Yep, I do it "weird" I put the left hand needle in from the front, in front of the first slipped stitch, and then sort of scoop the right hand needle underneath, so that it's in the right position to knit. I may do it the "Right" way next time, but this time I'm going to finish the way I started.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

We just had "Okie Beans", as my Hubby calls them (both of his parents were born in Oklahoma) plain pinto beans with bacon pan fried and put in. My husband an I both love them, but both of our children curl their noses up. They're both old enough to cook for themselves, so it actually ended up as a semi "Fend for Yourself" night.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I went to the local book store today to pick up a couple of books for my brithday. I got Charts Made Simple by J.C. Briar & had to order the 2nd one Cables Untangled by Melissa Leapman. I also found several others that I would like to own.
Lisa


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

enjoyed the last tea party very much, unfortunately i am under the weather with this darn "bug" that is going around. yuck. thought i would check in and say "hi". been a yucky day all around. woke up this morning to about 3 inches or so of thick, heavy, wet snow. needless to say this is the first snow day, school is cancelled day that we have had this winter. was fallinfg in huge flakes and -5 degrees this morning.it is now 9:45 pm and i am off to bed. hopefully i will wake up tomorrow feeling semi-human again. you know you're sick when you don't even want to knit. i know, its unheard of. lol. goodnight all.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all from West Central Indiana (Covered Bridge Capital of the World.) It's 9:45 here and the day has been good. took a couple days vacation to help out at a wedding that's going on tomorrow. Kiddo bowled this afternoon and then straight back to school for basketball game and the winter homecoming dance. Made marinated fresh mozarella with black olives and roasted red peppers for appetizers for the wedding. Getting out my knitting after checking into the tea party!!! Have a great weekend all!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Made marinated fresh mozarella with black olives and roasted red peppers for appetizers for the wedding. Getting out my knitting after checking into the tea party!!! Have a great weekend all!!!


Recipe, please? It sounds delicious.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just fresh mozarella cheese cut into cubes or around here it may come in pearls. Drain black olives and roasted red peppers, cover with zesty italian dressing. I usually add some red wine vinegar, fresh basil, or other fresh herbs from the herb garden, mix and let marinade. Usually I serve with toothpicks and crackers....


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 27th Januay 2012, this weekend London will be having the biggest Chinese New Year Celebration outside of China:
> 
> ...


Dave, This recipe is perfect for my re-entry into the healthful eating realm.My DR was not happy with my bloodwork levels last week. I've got to improve, Thanks, Dandylion


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Just fresh mozarella cheese cut into cubes or around here it may come in pearls. Drain black olives and roasted red peppers, cover with zesty italian dressing. I usually add some red wine vinegar, fresh basil, or other fresh herbs from the herb garden, mix and let marinade. Usually I serve with toothpicks and crackers....


Quick and easy, using prepared items from cans and jars. My kind of recipe. Thanks
dandylion (another Sue, from INDY)


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

3rd page again this week! Very fun. Maybe I'll try for 2nd next weekend! Just wanted to thank everyone for the kind words regarding my "sewed" finger. It is much better. The nail has stayed attached and although I had to trim it short, that is really the worst of it. I felt very supported and appreciative of all of you. Happy knitting! I think I'll stay away from the sewing machine this weekend!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> Hello and happy Friday! I am so glad the work week is over and I can really do some power knitting. It's 3:19pm in San Diego, CA USA and I'm having tea and joining in; this has become a real treat for me. Your haddock recipe looks tasty but my grandsons who live with me positively outlaw most fish unless it's shellfish.


I LOVE San Diego. A few years back my son-in-law was a Padre and we were down there all of the time! He is no longer so we don't have an excuse to be there regularly. I truly enjoyed that time being from the damp NW! Enjoy your power knitting weekend!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dave and the KPers

I hope this isn.t going to cause aany problems on the tea party.

You spinners in Ozzie. We are now going to import tops from Russia. Apparently we cannot at the present produce enough fleece for ourselves. This is a sad situation. What with 10 years of drought and then 2 to 3 years of fire and flood. This is what is going to happen


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I went to the local book store today to pick up a couple of books for my brithday. I got Charts Made Simple by J.C. Briar & had to order the 2nd one Cables Untangled by Melissa Leapman. I also found several others that I would like to own.
> Lisa


Lisa, charts are difficult ult for me. I have tried a few, been shown how to read them, but have just not caught on. I'm curious how helpful the book is. Let us know as I bet there are others that feel the same. Thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jilze said:


> 3rd page again this week! Very fun. Maybe I'll try for 2nd next weekend! Just wanted to thank everyone for the kind words regarding my "sewed" finger. It is much better. The nail has stayed attached and although I had to trim it short, that is really the worst of it. I felt very supported and appreciative of all of you. Happy knitting! I think I'll stay away from the sewing machine this weekend!


I thought of you yesterday as I was sewing--finally finished that pair of lounge pants (and they are toasty--like wearing a blankie!), and I made sure to keep my fingers out of the way...! Then this evening, I burned my thumb when checking the pies in the oven (and of course, it is in a place that rubs while I'm knitting). Ah well. I'm making progress, as I now have a collar again and this time it's reversible! LOL

A cup of chamomile is waiting for me, along with my knitting, now. I hope everyone's day/evening/night is going well.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Joining in late this evening-Had to finish a murder mystery. Another day to the Md this AM. I swear they like to wasted most of your life away in their offices. I often do't follow through with referrals. Follow up blood work to
reinforce dx of Muliple myeloma and stage it. Bone scans to follow. Return in 3 wKs for results. In the mean time hope to calm the Kitchen Chaos that has taken over these past weeks when I've been away from home and dealing with the rain. I am still working on square for Feather and fan Sam. Thanks for your Pattern. It has helped alot. My afghan is progressing well. Well don't I wish I could share in the festivities over Chinese New years as this was one of my favorites years ago. The Sweetheart dance is coming up Feb. 9, People are beginning to talk about it.
They are getting a WII for the senior center and hope to order a lot of different programs for it. Also a ping pong table.They have needed some activities there for a long time. Only have had Bingo twice a wk. and pool( I think you call it billiards). I would like to see some cribbage contests as well. In Feb. the sewing and knitting club will go to a quilting show. I am looking forward as I've never been. Only began quilting last year when I started a butterfly designed one that has taken a back stage to knitting and crocheting for quite awhile. No recipes in mind to contribute- perhaps when I've had a chance to reconnioitre the kitchen and once again have organization restored there and pantry restocked I will come up with something interesting. The baklava sounded intriguing and the coconut buns from last week.. So long from So. Cal where one never knows what the next day will bring and one must have 3 wardrobes for any season. Today Real cold in the morning and near 80 at 2:00pm. Marlark Marge.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

The only problem with charts is you have to learn all over again what stitches they mean. You look at the chart and say ok the o is a yarn over - that's easy to remember. After that I am back to wondering again. Like learning a new language I guess. :lol:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 27th Januay 2012, this weekend London will be having the biggest Chinese New Year Celebration outside of China:
> 
> ...


While I was still reminiscing about Petula Clark on last week's topic I was missing out on the new thread.

Love Asian food and have added many things Asian to my diet and all the different flavorings are fantastic but need to be studied. So many are aged and the flavors very special. However, because it is sweeter I don't usually use Hoisin sauce but then there are different kinds.

There is one ingredient I don't understand "1 Imp. gill (1.2 US gills/4.8 US fl. oz/145ml) water". Just what is gill?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, this may be sacrilage, but could you (meaning me, I know YOU would never be so lazy!!)substitute a 12 oz can of drained tuna, or canned chicken, for the haddock?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> At last I have caught up and I'm glad to read about why the Prime Minister was not well received at the Australian Open yesterday, or whatever the day it was when she attended.
> 
> She seems very brave, and I won't go any further than that with this discussion, pursuant to the rules of the tea party.
> 
> ...


I agree--she really does look like Jody Foster. Not quite sure why the protests are going on but I guess the whole world is angry these days.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and happy Friday! I am so glad the work week is over and I can really do some power knitting. It's 3:19pm in San Diego, CA USA and I'm having tea and joining in; this has become a real treat for me. Your haddock recipe looks tasty but my grandsons who live with me positively outlaw most fish unless it's shellfish.
> ...


Speaking of mussels, I saw "frozen" mussels at Aldi today. First time I've ever seen them sold that way. They were in a red sauce and didn't look too appetizing. I like to cook fresh ones in a wine and garlic sauce. Yummy!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I found something new. It's a whole assortment of yarns, threads, and whatever that you knot together, then knit or crochet with two strands to make, I guess, a scarf. My color scheme is blues, plus metallics. Now to see if I can work on it with the kitten around. I'm sure she'd like to get into it and mess it up.
> ...


Yes, Sorlenna, it is Jessie. I just had to get the bag and check. I bought it in such a hurry because DH was waiting in the car for me. I love the colors and the variety of yarns etc., and for $5.00 I thought I'd give it a try. Were you satisfied with the finished scarf?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> The only problem with charts is you have to learn all over again what stitches they mean. You look at the chart and say ok the o is a yarn over - that's easy to remember. After that I am back to wondering again. Like learning a new language I guess. :lol:


I'm with you on that. I usually just follow the instructions but I do look at the chart to see how the pattern should look then go back to the written. It usually takes going through the full pattern twice before I have it in my head and once it's there I can do it in my sleep. But woe is me if I put the project aside for 6 months, might as well rip it out and start over. One problem with graphs or charts is in the making. If the writer only illustrates the front rows and not the back, if straight knitting, it can be very confusing--but works for knitting in the round.

This brings on a story: As a Christmas present I made one of those shrugs, you know "one size fits all" things, for a friend who requested Aran patterned sweater. I thought this would be the way to go. There is no way to measure to make sure of a fit and the friend lives 4 hours away. Needless to say, it wasn't a good fit, however, she is a good friend, she took apart the seams and unraveled the band that makes the shrug and now has a scarf, the pattern ran up one arm across the shoulders and down the other arm so a scarf it is.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh dear, I can picture you every time she wears it - itching to take it back and fix it. But she obviously likes it that way and will probably never give it to you.



Ask4j said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem with charts is you have to learn all over again what stitches they mean. You look at the chart and say ok the o is a yarn over - that's easy to remember. After that I am back to wondering again. Like learning a new language I guess. :lol:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Yes, Sorlenna, it is Jessie. I just had to get the bag and check. I bought it in such a hurry because DH was waiting in the car for me. I love the colors and the variety of yarns etc., and for $5.00 I thought I'd give it a try. Were you satisfied with the finished scarf?


I thought it was rather fun to see the different textures emerging, and though some of the bits (the ones with the little pompoms, for instance) were a little tricky--I used a 15 needle and just did garter stitch. The recipient loved it (orange her favorite color), too, which of course made it worthwhile.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got home from the ball game and thought I'd check in. Beautiful day today. It was a little windy, which made it seem cooler than it was. Missing knitting as much as I was able to do when I wasn't working, but I am enjoying the regular teaching again. I just wish I wasn't so tired at night. Kindergarten really makes me tired! By the way, my Mavs won tonight! Yea!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We had chicken soup tonight. I cooked the chicken, then made spanish rice and added that to the deboned chicken and broth, added veggies and walah! I would usually make dumplings to go on top, but it's just too late here to mess with it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hello all,
> You would have died laughing at me last night. Yesterday (Thursday) was my Friday at school as we have it off for a teacher training day. So I went through the day thinking Friday. When I got home at 4:30 I'm frantically looking for the new post for this weekend's tea party going through page after page (not finding it) and retracing all my steps going back through 5 pages of posts looking and looking! Then all of a sudden the light bulb went on and I remembered that it was only Thursday! I was even talking to myself saying " Where is it! Dave is never this late (5:00 Pacific time)! It was so funny! But I was actually starting to panic! My DH thought I was having a fit! I knew you would all have a good laugh at this. Laugh hard and Enjoy! I have it coming!


LOL I'm laughing but at myself--I go through this now every Friday. If you don't go to the end of the page of the previous week, you can miss it. I was hung-up on thinking about Petula Clark and remember all her wonderful music when I thought wait a minute it is Friday why are all these people still on the old post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just got home from the ball game and thought I'd check in. Beautiful day today. It was a little windy, which made it seem cooler than it was. Missing knitting as much as I was able to do when I wasn't working, but I am enjoying the regular teaching again. I just wish I wasn't so tired at night. Kindergarten really makes me tired! By the way, my Mavs won tonight! Yea!!


I love children but I couldn't imagine a classroom full of Kindergarteners, or 1st graders either, they'll wear you out. lol...
But they do keep you young. ;-)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

They are babies! My DD teaches pre-K and they are 4 years old. She comes home exhausted every day! I used to give her a hard time until I subbed for her and when I got home I fell asleep sitting on the couch! Now I understand.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > deescrafty said:
> ...


Actually I bought those at our Jewel and they were really good. of course I'm not sure they are the same brand, but frozen worked quite well.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > Just fresh mozarella cheese cut into cubes or around here it may come in pearls. Drain black olives and roasted red peppers, cover with zesty italian dressing. I usually add some red wine vinegar, fresh basil, or other fresh herbs from the herb garden, mix and let marinade. Usually I serve with toothpicks and crackers....
> ...


Sounds good, indeed. Thanks for posting it, kac.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It is 4.40 pm on Saturday afternoon. All we have had over the last few weeks in the Blue Mountains is rain. It should be fine tomorrow. This is our summer and it is the wettest on record.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hello to all...just signing in so I can get notices of new posts....it's "warm" in Chicago...I'm hoping for snow tomorrow (it's winter after all!). late..carol (IL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> As boys arrived, they were invited to throw three darts at my wall atlas, points awarded for style and eclecticism, this is my way of celebrating the International flavour of the Tea Party. Ace spin-bowler Adrian didn't quite get the point, his three darts were expertly placed on the beautiful island of Capri,
> 
> Dave


So do we need to keep an eye put for Adrian in a few years in the Ashes?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> absolutely basic pizza on our menu tonight, tomato, onion and cheese, can't make up my mind whether I should try sardines on it...


easy for me- no sardines. Other than tuna and fish & chips type fish never eat fish. And so I haven't even looked at Dave's recipe, fish means skip!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > At last I have caught up and I'm glad to read about why the Prime Minister was not well received at the Australian Open yesterday, or whatever the day it was when she attended.
> ...


They don't knit!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cricket is finished. No more long games for a while (well international, might go to some state games). Had a great brunch with friends from nearly 30 years ago. Seen them all at times but probably 20 years since we were altogether in one place. Decided we must do it more often. Had really good news- one of them looked like he had secondaries from melanoma and a biopsy from the other day has come back clear of cancer from one site. Unsure of the other one, but one is easier to deal with than two if needed.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dave when you say ground nut oil would that mean peanut oil? Do you really need the oil, or could I simply use a non stick spray?


Yes in the UK 'peanut oil' is called 'ground nut oil', it's a really good choice with some dishes because of its lightness and neutral taste. You could use a on-stick spray, but you'll need to reduce the temperature and increase the time for the first part of the cooking. The vegetables will taste slightly different because of the temperature difference, the oil allows one to cook faster, at much higher temperatures.

I think I'd be tempted to halve the oil, rather than dispense with it completely, because fish is low-fat, it's actually a fairly well-balanced healthy dish, although hoisin sauce is quite salty, so you won't need to add any extra.

When it comes to nutrition, I tend to put things into the context of a day's overall intake and balance things out that way. This weekend I'm feeding a bunch of super-fit lads who evaporate food and transform it into pure energy, it's 6:45 and still dark and they've gone for a run to the local swimming pool and will return for breakfast at nine via the bakery with fresh croissants and French sticks. I don't have too worry too much with their diets, they'll be busy all day and burn it off.

I'm in my fifties, so I have be a bit more abstemious, I only fry or roast once a day tops; other meals involve boiling, poaching, grilling or steaming, I find that works as a general system. It wouldn't do me any harm to lose a stone, but that applies to a lot of perfectly healthy people. I do have one golden rule, "You should never trust a skinny cook"!

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> honestly, i am gonna drag out the pencil and paper again, this puter, just shut down and i had my post nearly done, so i decided it wasn't nearly so important to write it again, any way, just sitting down to some carry out tonite, loaded chicken nacho's from local bq place. we were going to fix stir fry and chicken for tonight, but its taken us over 4 hrs to take down and install new ceiling fan in bed room. then of course having to take bed apart and move, prompts you to really deep clean and wash all the bed linens, so just got bed put back and we both were starving.
> now my big new, for wks and wks i have been struggle to figure out how to knit a multidirectional diagonal scarf and many on here have been helping me figure it out. finally last night around 1:30am i finished my first triangle, yeah, me, it only took me 24 hrs  and today, i started what they call short rows, and its so easy, once you figure it out. i think its going to work into a nice looking scarf. in the process of figureing it out, we went by the lys and one of the ladies there did help me some and give me a pointer. and come to find out after knitting 7 souch hats and many dish cloths, i found i was knitting all wrong, and really its so much easier on me to do it the right way, i told her i was self taught, (my results were the same, just different way to get there) so ok, gonna go put my feet up and tomorrow is going to be my all day knitting day. everyone have a good wkend, i will be checking in later


It's always dangerous to start moving the furniture around, after hours of cleaning one can end up too exhausted to do the job you moved the furniture for in the first place!

Glad the project is coming along, it doesn't matter how you do it, people helpfully tell me I hold the yarn all wrong; if your stitches are even and you feel comfortable, you're doing it right in my book!

Have a great weekend
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dave, if ever you should make your way to the Outer Banks of North Carolina, I would be glad to join you. I haven't been there for forty years but there's really only one road up the entire 'way far out there' islands. I'd like to see it one more time, just in case a hurricane blows the whole thing away. Sometimes the road has water as far as you can see on both sides, and I mean a road and two sandy shoulders, period. I'll drive! Probably more used to it than you are.


I'd love to see that in person, I've seen photographs and it looks wonderful. I'm sort of planning an American adventure for next year, after I've got somebody settled in uni, otherwise I'd be on my way to the airport!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > absolutely basic pizza on our menu tonight, tomato, onion and cheese, can't make up my mind whether I should try sardines on it...
> ...


Quite the reverse in our kitchen!! I don't think Fale would survive without fish!!! fortunately with my unexpected windfall I had bought him some cans of Mackeral- just exactly what he wanted. NZ is cooling down after a hot summer's day, perhaps similar tomorrow. we are looking forward to our outing tomorrow [Sunday]. Unpicked seams most of the afternoon, I think I might locate the triangular pattern and start my new swatch, 
I am assuming Adelaide was pretty hot again?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I went to the local book store today to pick up a couple of books for my brithday. I got Charts Made Simple by J.C. Briar & had to order the 2nd one Cables Untangled by Melissa Leapman. I also found several others that I would like to own.
> Lisa


Books are always a great way to spend birthday cash, I hope you enjoy them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Hi all from West Central Indiana (Covered Bridge Capital of the World.) It's 9:45 here and the day has been good. took a couple days vacation to help out at a wedding that's going on tomorrow. Kiddo bowled this afternoon and then straight back to school for basketball game and the winter homecoming dance. Made marinated fresh mozarella with black olives and roasted red peppers for appetizers for the wedding. Getting out my knitting after checking into the tea party!!! Have a great weekend all!!!


The energy of the young is boundless, tires me out just watching them sometimes!

Now you've got us all excited, we need a pic of a favourite covered bridge, do please post one if you can!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, Adelaide was hot again- 34ish. Similar tomorrow, then around 28-30 for the rest of the week at this stage. However much better than Perth who I gather are having around 42 (around 107 F)- fortunately it is not making its way east by the look of things which it sometimes does.
Not in Jakakrta but tried to find photos from Jakarta and couldn't from 18 months ago. These however are from Java the island that Jakakrta is on.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes, Adelaide was hot again- 34ish. Similar tomorrow, then around 28-30 for the rest of the week at this stage. However much better than Perth who I gather are having around 42 (around 107 F)- fortunately it is not making its way east by the look of things which it sometimes does.
> Not in Jakakrta but tried to find photos from Jakarta and couldn't from 18 months ago. These however are from Java the island that Jakakrta is on.


Great photo, I could quite happily sit there sipping coffee and watching the scenery, thanks for posting it.

Dave


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Dave and fellow KPers..Love the Tea Party!
Mr D and I will be in UK over Easter, and wonder whether any of you can give us some hints for places to stay...and about public holidays and shopping hours. We prefer quiet places..not looking for fairs or festivals, but love classical and choral music! We will probably be in southern areas although I like the sound of York, and will have a car.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Great photo, I could quite happily sit there sipping coffee and watching the scenery, thanks for posting it.
> 
> Dave


exactly what we did for the last couple of photos that made it after your comment.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> While I was still reminiscing about Petula Clark on last week's topic I was missing out on the new thread.
> 
> Love Asian food and have added many things Asian to my diet and all the different flavorings are fantastic but need to be studied. So many are aged and the flavors very special. However, because it is sweeter I don't usually use Hoisin sauce but then there are different kinds.
> 
> There is one ingredient I don't understand "1 Imp. gill (1.2 US gills/4.8 US fl. oz/145ml) water". Just what is gill?


A gill is a quarter of a pint or 5 Imperial fluid ounces, a UK pint is 1.2 US pints, or 19.2 US fluid ounces. In the UK a pint has twenty of our slightly smaller fluid ounces.

The UK rationalised its entire system of weights and measures in the early nineteenth century and disposed of the _Queen Anne_ system of fluid measures which were originally created for wine. Given the date and the fact they called it _The Imperial System of Weights and Measures_, America wasn't particularly keen on adopting the new system, even though it greatly simplified calculations. By this time francophile Benjamin Franklin had already signed America up to the _French Revolutionary System of Measures_ or _Metric_. Officially, at a Federal level, America is a Metric country, it just doesn't get used that much due to inertia on the part of the population.

I give my receipts in Imperial measures first, since I'm English and grew up with them, then I add American measures when it will make a difference and Metric measures for European cooks and people in ountries that have converted to the new system.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all from West Central Indiana (Covered Bridge Capital of the World.) It's 9:45 here and the day has been good. took a couple days vacation to help out at a wedding that's going on tomorrow. Kiddo bowled this afternoon and then straight back to school for basketball game and the winter homecoming dance. Made marinated fresh mozarella with black olives and roasted red peppers for appetizers for the wedding. Getting out my knitting after checking into the tea party!!! Have a great weekend all!!!
> ...


As you requested, these are from the photo tour website

http://www.coveredbridges.com/index.php/128


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't do fish any more because the last 2 times I had it i got really sick the 2nd time I was sick for several days the first day I lost 6 lbs. We eat a lot of chicken because I can think up all kinds of things to make with it.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dave, this may be sacrilage, but could you (meaning me, I know YOU would never be so lazy!!)substitute a 12 oz can of drained tuna, or canned chicken, for the haddock?


You could, but bear in mind the dish is made with raw fish until it's just-cooked, so it still just holds together as chunks; canned tuna would taste good, but it might fall apart a bit.

Most fishmongers will quite willingly skin fish and cut it up with a few swift strokes of their very sharp knives if you ask. I never have a problem with letting people with professional knife-skills do some of the prep for me, particularly if it's on a large-scale!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > As boys arrived, they were invited to throw three darts at my wall atlas, points awarded for style and eclecticism, this is my way of celebrating the International flavour of the Tea Party. Ace spin-bowler Adrian didn't quite get the point, his three darts were expertly placed on the beautiful island of Capri,
> ...


He currently plays for the county as a junior and has a sports scholarship at uni. Perhaps he'll give your lot something to worry about in a few years time, we need all the help we can get!

Congratulations on the India whitewash, your current team is scary!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > absolutely basic pizza on our menu tonight, tomato, onion and cheese, can't make up my mind whether I should try sardines on it...
> ...


Haddock is one of the best fish & chips type fish, the sauce and veggies add a lots of flavour, this could be an adventure for you!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> He currently plays for the county as a junior and has a sports scholarship at uni. Perhaps he'll give your lot something to worry about in a few years time, we need all the help we can get!
> 
> Congratulations on the India whitewash, your current team is scary!
> 
> Dave


Well our bowlers are- the concern is our batting. One innings of real worth from the younger members, the rest came from three older players- including two who must go soon -hopefully not till after the next ashes. Maybe by then some of the potential batsmen will have developed. But we have so many very good fast bowlers that injuries are almost good- it helps decide who to play. With 7 all vying for a position it would be a hard choice as to which to omit.
It's not that long ago that you whitwashed India yourselves. And we did lose a game to NZ and some awful efforts in South Africa. See what happens when we tour. Usually easier at home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Haddock is one of the best fish & chips type fish, the sauce and veggies add a lots of flavour, this could be an adventure for you!
> 
> Dave


We usually use Butterfish for fish and chips. Guess I could get my husband to cook it- don't like the smell of raw fish or handling it! Blame my mother- she is the same so we only ever had fish and chips (or fishn' as we called it). And I like the batter- it is the best bit. Not the healthiest way of eating fish though
I've just printed the recipe and shown it to my husband who seemd quite happy to cook it- not sure when though. Away the next couple of weekends and he will probably want to do it on a Friday which is his usual day off.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > deescrafty said:
> ...


Aldi in the UK do a very nice _Mussels in Vieira Sauce_, I generally cook from scratch, but that's one single serving convenience food I keep on standby for those days when I get home late and really aren't too keen on the idea of cooking!

I like to buy nets of fresh mussels from the fishmonger, but I also buy packs of cooked Chilean mussels from the chilled section of the _Palace of Hell_, they taste great, are good value and freeze brilliantly. This is one of my all time favourite supper dishes, very quick and easy.

*Tomato and Mussels Pasta*
_Serves: 2 as a main course, 4 as a starter_

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (or 200-250g std pack) cooked mussels
large can (approx. 14oz/400g) chopped tomatoes
4 oz/115g green beans cut into 1 (2.5cm) lengths or small can (approx. 10oz/300g) cut green beans
½ wineglass (2.5 fl. oz/60ml) dry white wine or dry vermouth
1 tsp celery salt 
1 tsp garlic granules
2 tbs parsley (finely chopped)
black pepper
pasta twists (allow 3½ oz or 100g per person)

*Method:*

Cook pasta according to instructions on the packet.

_Meanwhile_
Place the tomatoes, garlic, celery salt, green beans and vermouth (or wine) in a large pan and bring to the boil, then simmer for 5-6 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add the mussels, parsley and seasoning and cook for a further 3 minutes.

Drain the pasta and combine with the sauce. Serve immediately.

_Notes: 
If using fresh green beans it is a good idea to place them in a microwaveable bowl with two tablespoons (30ml) water, cover and cook on for 2-3 minutes on full power before draining and adding to the tomatoes and seasonings.

For one person, make the full quantity of tomato sauce and before adding the mussels (use 4oz), put half the sauce into a suitable container and either refrigerate for up to 48 hours or freeze for future use, freeze the mussels separately and thaw before use.

You can substitute water for the wine if you feel you must, it still works, but wine or vermouth does add to the flavour._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Supposed to be another hot day tomorrow, 34 (mid ninites). Heard a few spots of rain, checked the outside temperature and it seemed cooler. Checked online and dropped 4C in just under 20 minutes. Still some bit in the sun but it will be gone very soon so could be in for a good night. However if it might rain will need to close all the upstairs windows and so not allow the breeze through.
Usually a sudden drop like that means a cool change, so see what tomorrow brings. Might need to close up more- things are starting to blow around inside the house!
Update- 5.5 drop in half hour, but have had to close some windows because of the rain (enough to wet the carpet but probably little more).


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a bad headache so I am going to go to bed with my Chillow ( a pillow pad that is really cold ) & try to get some sleep. My mom said that I could take an afghan that was made for her that the color no longer matches the living room & frog it & use the yarn for something else. I will talk to all of you tomorrow.
LISA


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsdroof said:


> Hi Dave and fellow KPers..Love the Tea Party!
> Mr D and I will be in UK over Easter, and wonder whether any of you can give us some hints for places to stay...and about public holidays and shopping hours. We prefer quiet places..not looking for fairs or festivals, but love classical and choral music! We will probably be in southern areas although I like the sound of York, and will have a car.
> Thanks in advance.


Was in York for three days last year, not nearly enough time to see all I would have liked, but would suggest you think seriously of including it in your itinerary. Easily accessible by train. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Haddock is one of the best fish & chips type fish, the sauce and veggies add a lots of flavour, this could be an adventure for you!
> ...


here, for this type of fish dish I've ended up using Monkfish, holds together well, not too pricey, and tastes good! DH still enjoys cooking occassionally when it is a receipt I have failed to get the hang of. good to encourage independence!! Auckland has gone damp and cloudy, has been doing that quite frequently, maybe the responsibility of one of those Indonesian volcanoes. we sit on 600 I think it is here- my brother has read more about it than I have...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I have a bad headache so I am going to go to bed with my Chillow ( a pillow pad that is really cold ) & try to get some sleep. My mom said that I could take an afghan that was made for her that the color no longer matches the living room & frog it & use the yarn for something else. I will talk to all of you tomorrow.
> LISA


sorry to hear of your headache, they are rotten things to suffer from...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


haddock is a non starter down under, now if you had said SCHNAPPER!!...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

perhaps you could try this receipt with chicken instead- I sometimes substitute a firm tofu. Sorry you have been caught by 'bad' fish, food poisoning can be horrible!!



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I don't do fish any more because the last 2 times I had it i got really sick the 2nd time I was sick for several days the first day I lost 6 lbs. We eat a lot of chicken because I can think up all kinds of things to make with it.
> Lisa


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> The only problem with charts is you have to learn all over again what stitches they mean. You look at the chart and say ok the o is a yarn over - that's easy to remember. After that I am back to wondering again. Like learning a new language I guess. :lol:


I agree. Why did things change. I keep looking for old books that have things spelled out. I am going to order the book suggested earlier to see if I can manke head or tail from reading it. I know it will be slow going, but I guess it is the way of the future. I don't like it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

to serve with FireballDave's Cantonese Fish Dish,
may I suggest
DAN FAR TONG
(egg drop soup)

3oz canned bamboo shoots
1 1/2 oz cooked peas
3oz roast chicken, white meat only
1 1/2 pints (US 3 3/4 cups) chicken stock
pinch sugar
few drops sesame seed oil
2 small cultivated mushrooms
2 sliced skinned small tomatoes
2 eggs
pinch salt
pinch ve-tsin (many prefer to omit this)
few drops ginger sherry

Cut the bamboo shoots into strips, and the mushrooms into very thin slices. Add the peas, tomatoes, and thinly sliced chicken.
Beat the eggs and leave aside.
Bring the chicken stock to the boil. Add the prepared ingredients, except the eggs. cook for one to two minutes. Add the salt, sugar and ve-tsin, sesame oil, and ginger sherry, and cook for half a minute.
trickle the beaten eggs into the soup, stirring as you do so.
Cook for a quarter minute, then serve at once.

from my former flat mate Chi Suan Lu a brilliant cook both of Cantonese and Haka dishes.

seems complex, but if you prepare every thing first, and then fire up your stove, well worth the effort!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> to serve with FireballDave's Cantonese Fish Dish,
> may I suggest
> DAN FAR TONG
> (egg drop soup)
> ...


Sounds yummy. I love egg drop soup. I usually buy it prepared from the Asian restaurants. I will try this with Dave's fish recipe. I just bought some cod from the grocery store yesterday and wondering if I could find a new way to fix it. Dave's recipe sounds perfect. DH will not like it, but I will make him something else and share the recipe with my DD and SIL. 
Thanks for the recipes.
Judy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

it goes with so much Chinese, all served at the same time, with an individual bowl of rice, feeds the hungriest, but if you are doing it on a large scale wise to have an underling!! Hope you enjoy it, m.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kac47874 said:
> ...


What a great bridge! Sadly we don't have many in Europe, thanks for the pics.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Monkfish would defintely be good with this sauce, it's a great fish!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Great photo, I could quite happily sit there sipping coffee and watching the scenery, thanks for posting it.
> ...


I went back to look at them, it took me back to when I was there nearly thirty years ago. Thanks for posting the pics.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> to serve with FireballDave's Cantonese Fish Dish,
> may I suggest
> DAN FAR TONG
> (egg drop soup)
> ...


I'll definitely be playing with one when I get time. At the moment I've got a dozen lads to organize, I'm beginning to feel like a schizophrenic octopus!

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dave: The gannets are fortunate to have someone so versatile to mentor them and provide experiences and historical background to enrich their experience in so many areas. I recall one of my mentors who had rich experiences to share and also professors whose lectures included personal experiences to bring lesson material alive. Marlark Marge.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Fireball Dave, thanks for the fish recipe. Happy New Year to all - the year of the Dragon. I'm told that dragon year is lucky because dragons like to help people. Then there is to be something important happen, somethng better . According the the Myans on Dec 21, 2012 the sun is in the center of the universe. Sounds good, too. Let's hope its changes for the beter. Frieball Dave, how to make those Cream Cakes?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dave, another wonderful dish I see. Next weekend we will be doing oyster's for my brothers birthday. Three bushels, I of course have to pick them up good thing I have a cousin who owns a fish market. We will have them on grill and a friend is throwing the party at his place. For those who can't have seafood, there will be hotdogs and burgers. Not to mention other food that will be brought in. I have for the last few years purchased the oysters as a birthday present for him and this year I get to get away with just paying for one bushel. His friend is paying for one and my brother is buying the other now that he is back to work. I am sure there will be plenty of booze about as well though I am not a drinker.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good Morning to all of you from Orange County, California, home of Disneyland and wonderful beaches like, Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, Trestles Beach and others. The Santa Ana winds have kicked up and we can hear them through the canyon behind our house. Needles to say we won't be using our pool today as we have a ton of debris to clean up. Your recipe sounds delicious. :thumbup:


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Hi Dave, 
By the time my KP comes in, the tea party has been going on for quite a while and is upward of 5 pages. It takes me a long time to read through, but I wouldn't miss a word. I copy all the recipes for my todo list an follow all the informational links. I was especially interested in the Australian info about the Aboriginal parliment and their demonstrations and my favorite recipe is the tomato and mussels pasta, which I will have in the near future.

Thanks for hosting, You certainly give a great party.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is very interesting to read everything in the TP post. I only wish I could arrive sooner so I don't have so much to read through. Ah...maybe next week.

Going out with two daughters and one of their friends to the Sugarloaf Craft show. It's always nice to see someone else's creative work.
Sue


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes, Adelaide was hot again- 34ish. Similar tomorrow, then around 28-30 for the rest of the week at this stage. However much better than Perth who I gather are having around 42 (around 107 F)- fortunately it is not making its way east by the look of things which it sometimes does.
> Not in Jakakrta but tried to find photos from Jakarta and couldn't from 18 months ago. These however are from Java the island that Jakakrta is on.


Lovely picture. One day I hope to get to Australia. My brother goes there on business trips. He says I would love it there.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I know this weekend will be too busy to spend as much time as I'd like with the Tea Party, but at least I'm checking in!

Dave, the fish recipe sounds great! Thank you!

Happy Chinese New Year to all - I hope we'll have time to go up to the celebration at the Tucson Chinese Center. When I lived in San Francisco years ago I so enjoyed the parades and all the rest.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Tomato and Mussels Pasta*
_Serves: 2 as a main course, 4 as a starter_
½ wineglass (2.5 fl. oz/60ml) dry white wine or dry vermouth
1 tsp celery salt 
1 tsp garlic granules
2 tbs parsley (finely chopped)
black pepper
pasta twists (allow 3½ oz or 100g per person)

*Method:*

Cook pasta according to instructions on the packet.

_Meanwhile_
Place the tomatoes, garlic, celery salt, green beans and vermouth (or wine) in a large pan and bring to the boil, then simmer for 5-6 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add the mussels, parsley and seasoning and cook for a further 3 minutes.

Drain the pasta and combine with the sauce. Serve immediately.

_Notes: 
If using fresh green beans it is a good idea to place them in a microwaveable bowl with two tablespoons (30ml) water, cover and cook on for 2-3 minutes on full power before draining and adding to the tomatoes and seasonings.

For one person, make the full quantity of tomato sauce and before adding the mussels (use 4oz), put half the sauce into a suitable container and either refrigerate for up to 48 hours or freeze for future use, freeze the mussels separately and thaw before use.

You can substitute water for the wine if you feel you must, it still works, but wine or vermouth does add to the flavour._

Enjoy!
Dave[/quote]

what do you do with the other 1/2 wineglass?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

That looks like a good way to fix mussels, Dave. I've added the recipe to my KP recipes folder.

The thing I noticed is that you use celery salt. I very seldom see a recipe that calls for it these days, but we used it on hot dogs served in a bun when I was growing up. It always added a good flavor.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I like to read your posts - always sounds like you're enjoying life by participation. Its hard to get elderly people to do anything. I get out and do an activity every day, mostly exercise classes. I spend my afternoons and evenings knitting and/or crocheting. I go for walks when no classes are available and join any group for a potluck. We're havin one on Tuesday and I plan to make a family favorite, my daughter's Taco Dip.

Spread a big container of sour cream on the bottom of your serving dish. Cover the sour cream with a head of lettuce you've cut into small squares (about an inch). Then cut 2 or 3 tomatoes and a Bell pepper into cubes and spread over the lettuce. Serve with a bag or two of chips. Its very colorful and delicious!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi Dave, another wonderful dish I see. Next weekend we will be doing oyster's for my brothers birthday. Three bushels, I of course have to pick them up good thing I have a cousin who owns a fish market. We will have them on grill and a friend is throwing the party at his place. For those who can't have seafood, there will be hotdogs and burgers. Not to mention other food that will be brought in. I have for the last few years purchased the oysters as a birthday present for him and this year I get to get away with just paying for one bushel. His friend is paying for one and my brother is buying the other now that he is back to work. I am sure there will be plenty of booze about as well though I am not a drinker.


Ciyona, how do you fix oysters on the grill? Just lay them on top or boil them - steam, maybe? Sounds like a great party!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd love to see that in person, I've seen photographs and it looks wonderful. I'm sort of planning an American adventure for next year, after I've got somebody settled in uni, otherwise I'd be on my way to the airport!

Dave[/quote]

Let me know if you travel near Dallas, Texas!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> what do you do with the other 1/2 wineglass?


It'd be a shame to let it go to waste!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > !
> ...


dear me sounds like you have most of the team there! But, what energy the young have, enjoy Saturdyafternoon/evening!
May I say I am impressed with the way you reply to all us enthuiastic Tea party goers- the essence of a gentleman, good Sir!! Auckland is quiet and overcast, as our Sunday dawns. Hello world, and fellow KP'ers, enjoy your Saturday all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dave: The gannets are fortunate to have someone so versatile to mentor them and provide experiences and historical background to enrich their experience in so many areas. I recall one of my mentors who had rich experiences to share and also professors whose lectures included personal experiences to bring lesson material alive. Marlark Marge.


Thanks Marge, I do my best for _The Lad_ and his friends. They're all bright boys, I just encourage them to take the time to look at things. Of course a garage full of exotic Italian toys does grab their attention too!

They all know they'll get a history lesson tomorrow, I have chosen a specific route to the railway station tomorrow morning that will give me an opportunity for two anecdotes about local history; it's old branch line without modern rails, that means I'll be able to do some 'play maths' to wake them up; the pub where we're all having breakfast and meeting up with the 'city boys' has a good story about the civil war attached to it; the walk from there to Chinatown passes at least a dozen buildings with interesting histories; it's all about keeping it light and being able to spin stories, a bit of adance research helps too!

Boys like trivia, they file it away for future use.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi Dave, another wonderful dish I see. Next weekend we will be doing oyster's for my brothers birthday. Three bushels, I of course have to pick them up good thing I have a cousin who owns a fish market. We will have them on grill and a friend is throwing the party at his place. For those who can't have seafood, there will be hotdogs and burgers. Not to mention other food that will be brought in. I have for the last few years purchased the oysters as a birthday present for him and this year I get to get away with just paying for one bushel. His friend is paying for one and my brother is buying the other now that he is back to work. I am sure there will be plenty of booze about as well though I am not a drinker.


I thought they both might appeal to you, I know how much you love seafood. Sounds like a great party, Florida is justly famous for its oysters.

Dave


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I went to the local book store today to pick up a couple of books for my brithday. I got Charts Made Simple by J.C. Briar & had to order the 2nd one Cables Untangled by Melissa Leapman. I also found several others that I would like to own.
> Lisa


That's the beauty of a book store - it's like walking into a treasure trove.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good Morning to all of you from Orange County, California, home of Disneyland and wonderful beaches like, Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, Trestles Beach and others. The Santa Ana winds have kicked up and we can hear them through the canyon behind our house. Needles to say we won't be using our pool today as we have a ton of debris to clean up. Your recipe sounds delicious. :thumbup:


I'm going misty-eyed over toughts of Laguna Seca, one the world's great circuits and petrolhead heaven!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is very interesting to read everything in the TP post. I only wish I could arrive sooner so I don't have so much to read through. Ah...maybe next week.
> 
> Going out with two daughters and one of their friends to the Sugarloaf Craft show. It's always nice to see someone else's creative work.
> Sue


For you and Granalou, I post a link to the new party on the old thread every week at 11:00p.m. London time, if you lyou you have this as a 'watched topic', you'll receive a notification through the system.

I love craft shows too, sadly I don't get to as many as I'd like, too many distractions at the weekend. However, I have put two on the household calendar because I have friends who will be having stalls, with _The Lad_ around, it pays to book early!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Deary me, anyone else suffered from this one?- I am starting to dream the Tea Party, it really can be as addictive as the knitting itself.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I would like to know how you do oysters on the grill, too. I've recently come to like oysters and would like to try grilling them.
Carol (IL)



DorisT said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, another wonderful dish I see. Next weekend we will be doing oyster's for my brothers birthday. Three bushels, I of course have to pick them up good thing I have a cousin who owns a fish market. We will have them on grill and a friend is throwing the party at his place. For those who can't have seafood, there will be hotdogs and burgers. Not to mention other food that will be brought in. I have for the last few years purchased the oysters as a birthday present for him and this year I get to get away with just paying for one bushel. His friend is paying for one and my brother is buying the other now that he is back to work. I am sure there will be plenty of booze about as well though I am not a drinker.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning, all (9 a.m. ish here). I haven't dreamed about the tea party, but last night I did dream I made videos for youtube showing how to do a crochet cast on and what I can use it for...not sure if my brain is telling me I should cast on that way or make the video! Ha ha. 

Today is the day the local knitting group meets, but my work has me scheduled right in the middle, so I'm not able to go this time--pity, as it would be nice. Hopefully by the time the next meeting rolls around, I'll be able to shuffle my schedule. Meanwhile, I'll have my tea here at my desk and once work is done, DD and I will be working on the etsy shop (I only have one thing there now...).

I am also hoping my last tax form comes today! I need to get that taken care of and will be glad when it's done. Considering putting chili in the crockpot for supper as that frees up a lot of time in the afternoon for me (sorry, but I don't care for fish either unless it's catfish, so I won't be trying those recipes). Hopefully, I'll make good progress on the sweater this evening as well.

Would love to go to a craft show, but this time of year is fairly lean with those around here--we have a ton of 'em between Oct and Dec, but they don't start up again until around March.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> That looks like a good way to fix mussels, Dave. I've added the recipe to my KP recipes folder.
> 
> The thing I noticed is that you use celery salt. I very seldom see a recipe that calls for it these days, but we used it on hot dogs served in a bun when I was growing up. It always added a good flavor.


I love celery salt, it adds so much to dishes like Spaghetti Bolognese, beef casserole and soups. It's also an integral component of my coating for chicken wings.

*Dave's Spicy Chicken Wings

Ingredients:*
4 tbs plain flour
2 tbs paprika
1 tbs dried oregano
1 tbs garlic granules
1 tbs celery salt
2 tsp ground black pepper
2 tsp mild chilli powder
1 tsp cayenne pepper, more if you like things really hot!

*Method:*
Mix well, joint the wings, coat the pieces in the mixture and pat it to ensure it sticks. Dip them in beaten egg, then roll them in fresh breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for a couple of hours to set firm.

Heat the oven to 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6 and with it heat a heavy baking dish and add 50/50 mixture of sunflower or vegetable oil and butter to cover the base, this needs to be hot and sizzling! Arrange the chicken wings in the dish and bake for 12 minutes each side, total 24 minutes. I guarantee they'll disappear!

_Notes:

I buy a couple of kilos (4.5 lbs) of chicken wings from my local butcher at a time, then spend an hour or so sectioning and neatening them. I fully prepare them, then lay them out separtely on trays in the freezer. When frozen I store them in bags of eight (a single-serving for an average gannet), so they can be thawed out prior to use as a petrolhead snack. If you need to coook from frozen, 15 minutes each side will be about right to cook them all the way through.

The coating mix will keep for about three months in a jar with a close fitting lid in a cool, dry and dark place, I actually use a tupperware box.

Don't throw away the wing tips either, put them and any trimmings in a saucepan with a roughly chopped carrot, an onion and a couple of cloves of garlic. Add enough water to cover them plus about an inch, together with half a vegetable stock cube and a teaspoon of mixed dried herbs. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat to its lowest setting, then cover and simmer for thirty minutes. Strain and you've got a fantastic light stock for soups and gravies that freezes brilliantly, I don't believe in waste!_

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Let me know if you travel near Dallas, Texas!


When I start making plans, I'll be picking everybody's brains to work out a good itinerary, Texas is a vast state and I've only ever made flying visits to three cities when I've had jobs there, I know there's much I need to see and learn about its rich history and culture.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone. Wow, It's 10:25am Sat morning here now, I'm on my second cup a coffee waiting for DH to decide he's ready to go to the bakery and butcher shop, need to get the bread items and meat for the next two weeks. We got everything else last night. 
It's taken me a bit to get all caught up since I keep jumping up to go do this or that. 
Hope everyone's having a great weekend wherever you all are.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Formica said:


> I like to read your posts - always sounds like you're enjoying life by participation. Its hard to get elderly people to do anything. I get out and do an activity every day, mostly exercise classes. I spend my afternoons and evenings knitting and/or crocheting. I go for walks when no classes are available and join any group for a potluck. We're havin one on Tuesday and I plan to make a family favorite, my daughter's Taco Dip.
> 
> Spread a big container of sour cream on the bottom of your serving dish. Cover the sour cream with a head of lettuce you've cut into small squares (about an inch). Then cut 2 or 3 tomatoes and a Bell pepper into cubes and spread over the lettuce. Serve with a bag or two of chips. Its very colorful and delicious!


Thanks Formica, I've just sent your salad to the boy's Evernote account. Now they're in the Upper Sixth (last year at school), they're expected to be semi-independent, that's just the kind of thing they'll enjoy.

_The Lad_ visits an old people's home and hospice once or twice a week. They love hearing about his races and he and his friends arranged an outing to a race-track for them last year which was a hugely popular event. We believe it's important for young people to spend time with the older generation, there's so much they can learn from each other.

As a bonus, he's the boy with a thousand scarves, well very nearly and he makes sure he's seen wearing them!

Dave


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

love the wings! just in time for the superbowl! don't watch too much football here, but don't miss the superbowl. probably because of the food i always make.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

it is 11:40 am here and myself and gage have been out and back already had some quality time with nana this morning. another yucky day out. snowing and blowing and cold. off for now got to go and do some banking and shopping, then home to my pajamas and knitting, and check out the tea party of course. feeling a bit better today.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> love the wings! just in time for the superbowl! don't watch too much football here, but don't miss the superbowl. probably because of the food i always make.


They really are good, much better than anything they sell in the shops and that gorgeous stock is a bonus!

When the racing season starts, they're a feature of the _Race Brunches_ we have. European _MotoGP_ starts broadcasting at 9:40a.m. and lasts about four hours with all three classes, that's a mountain of food if you have half a dozen gannets to keep happy!

Dave


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Now you are taking me back to my past. I lived in Orange County, Tustin in 1977 for about 8 or 9 months. I loved it there. I worked in Santa Anna. It was the first time I had to support myself and my two girls. My boys were in the Marines in San Diago(spellling) and the air port at Santa Anna, I think. I came home to Massachusetts in time for the blizzard of '78. I remember this time fondly because my girls and I worked together to make ends meet. It was hard but rewarding. 

Great to read all the news and receipts. Thanks again Dave. I am still knitting the shrug, love the feel of the yarn. Soo soft. Enjoy your weekend everyone. Thanks for sharing. Conniesews


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like a good way to fix mussels, Dave. I've added the recipe to my KP recipes folder.
> ...


Saved it! Do you use the coating on other foods, too? I don't normally like very spicy foods so would probably cut down on some of the ingredients. But I like chicken wings.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Joining in late this evening-Had to finish a murder mystery. Another day to the Md this AM. I swear they like to wasted most of your life away in their offices. I often do't follow through with referrals. Follow up blood work to
> reinforce dx of Muliple myeloma and stage it. Bone scans to follow. Return in 3 wKs for results. In the mean time hope to calm the Kitchen Chaos that has taken over these past weeks when I've been away from home and dealing with the rain. I am still working on square for Feather and fan Sam. Thanks for your Pattern. It has helped alot. My afghan is progressing well. Well don't I wish I could share in the festivities over Chinese New years as this was one of my favorites years ago. The Sweetheart dance is coming up Feb. 9, People are beginning to talk about it.
> They are getting a WII for the senior center and hope to order a lot of different programs for it. Also a ping pong table.They have needed some activities there for a long time. Only have had Bingo twice a wk. and pool( I think you call it billiards). I would like to see some cribbage contests as well. In Feb. the sewing and knitting club will go to a quilting show. I am looking forward as I've never been. Only began quilting last year when I started a butterfly designed one that has taken a back stage to knitting and crocheting for quite awhile. No recipes in mind to contribute- perhaps when I've had a chance to reconnioitre the kitchen and once again have organization restored there and pantry restocked I will come up with something interesting. The baklava sounded intriguing and the coconut buns from last week.. So long from So. Cal where one never knows what the next day will bring and one must have 3 wardrobes for any season. Today Real cold in the morning and near 80 at 2:00pm. Marlark Marge.


Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Do follow up on those referrals and get better. No better place to knit than in a doctors office. Take care.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Good morning, afternoon or evening folks. This comes after Dave's Spicy Chicken Wings, but here is what is on my agenda today. With a cousin I will be going to the Art Shanties of Medicine Lake, about two miles from where I live, for a joyful afternoon exploring the artsy crowds doing all kinds of fun things--including knitters. Check out their slide shows from previous years. Last year did not happen because of far too much snow that covered the lake.

http://www.artshantyprojects.org/photos/2009


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

It has been a fantastic winter, hasn't it??


FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening to all KPers. Today we went from rain to snow. Got the youngest daughter off to her friends for the week end. They are baking cup cakes tonight. Then tomorrow they are off to decorate for the winter ball at their school.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


They've been busy playing with, sorry that should read _working on_ their bikes most of to-day. I think I've got most of the water-polo team here, the rest are up in town with another lad, we'll all meet up for breakfast. It's a bit chilly in London, now it has clouded over and dusk is falling, but it hasn't dampened their spirits.

I've got two boys happily helping me prepare dinner, there's four helping _The Lad_ with a little restoration project in the garage and the rest are setting up the _Scalextric_ for a little competition this evening. As is my won't, I'll wander in and add a couple of chicanes in a bit, just to level the playing field for the others!

I try to keep things going along at the Tea Party, apologies if I miss anybody, I do read every post, but I don't want to dominate things totally.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Gotta watch the Super Bowl if only for the commercials. They are always discussed on a favorite morning talk radio show in San Diego.



kac47874 said:


> love the wings! just in time for the superbowl! don't watch too much football here, but don't miss the superbowl. probably because of the food i always make.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> it is 11:40 am here and myself and gage have been out and back already had some quality time with nana this morning. another yucky day out. snowing and blowing and cold. off for now got to go and do some banking and shopping, then home to my pajamas and knitting, and check out the tea party of course. feeling a bit better today.


Glad you're recovering, staying indoors on a cold Winter evening with your knitting for company is a great idea!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW! Finally am caught up on the Tea Party doings. Traffic was so horrible last night that it took us over two hours to get home, a distance of slightly less than 40 miles. I was so tired after work that I came in, fed the cat and went to bed. I wish there were some Puritans around so I could blame them for their 'work ethic' that makes me get up and do it all over again, day after day. I do telework 2 days a week, so that relieves the traffic stress a bit.

The receipts all sound great! I love fish, and have recently started eating chicken again. (I have been vegetarian for the past 15 years, but it is just too hard to keep up now.)(Besides, I would miss all of the great receipts here at the T.P.!)

I have several projects on the needles right now, and several more that I want to start. I haven't bought any yarn since the new year, and have been using from my considerable stash. I should get through it by probably 2046 or so.

My daughter is going with me to a new Aldi's we heard about over in Charles Town, WV. It is supposed to be much bigger than the one we have shopped at in Frederick. Maybe i can find some of the items I've read other KPers talk about.

See y'all later!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Good Saturday morning in blustery San Diego County. Windy today with the temperature expected to reach 81.

Working on a feather and fan baby blanket. And of course the frilly scarves. Working with the Katia Ondas in black. This is not my favorite yarn for making these scarves and will be glad when this last one is done and then on to my favorite yarn, the Red Heart Sashay.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


If you use mild chilli powder and only one level teaspoon of cayenne, with this quantity it'll probably come out about right for you, it isn't as hot as you think.

It works great on all kinds of things, try cutting a courgette (zucchini) into batons, leave the skin on, soak it in milk for half an hour, use my mix to coat them before either shallow frying or roasting in the oven, delicious and great for vegetarians too if you substitute the butter for a non-dairy spread!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> WOW! Finally am caught up on the Tea Party doings. Traffic was so horrible last night that it took us over two hours to get home, a distance of slightly less than 40 miles. I was so tired after work that I came in, fed the cat and went to bed. I wish there were some Puritans around so I could blame them for their 'work ethic' that makes me get up and do it all over again, day after day. I do telework 2 days a week, so that relieves the traffic stress a bit.
> 
> The receipts all sound great! I love fish, and have recently started eating chicken again. (I have been vegetarian for the past 15 years, but it is just too hard to keep up now.)(Besides, I would miss all of the great receipts here at the T.P.!)
> 
> ...


Don't forget to stop at the Casino and drop a few coins! Check out their cosmetics if they stock them -- Lacura brand. I had bought 2 or 3 items as a trial because they were so inexpensive, but at yesterday's visit they were clearing them out. It's a shame because I like their foundation -- the price is better than the Clinique brand I've been buying for years.

Did you see my post on last week's TP - probably on the last 1 or 2 pages? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for another Tea-Party Dave.. I found this article very informative. Had never heard of the organization before, but knowing how so many feel about their furry babies, thought it would be of interest. A way of thanking all the people who served our country. There is not enough words to show our appreciation.....Della





In 2009, when Jim Stanek returned badly wounded and traumatized from his third Army tour of duty in Iraq, he and his wife Lindsey had to confront a cold, hard truth: Some wounds cant be healed. Theres no cure for post-traumatic stress disorder and traumatic brain injury, Lindsey says. These are injuries you have to learn to live with.

To help manage this monumental task, the couple turned to Sarge. Lindsey had adopted the young female Catahoula Leopard Dog mix during Jim's nine-month recovery in the hospital, intending to have her trained as his service dog. But obtaining a service dog trainer they could afford was no easy matter.

Realizing other veterans would encounter the same difficulties, the Staneks decided to found their own organization, Paws and Stripes, to provide trained service dogs for veterans grappling with PTSD and TBI. The catch? Every Paws and Stripes dog must come from a shelter.

The organization works with local shelters and foster homes to help veterans find dogs . No one breed is better than any other, says Lindsey, now CEO of the Rio Rancho, N.M.-based nonprofit. We look for dogs between the ages of 18 months and 3 years, and they need to be medium to large in size because of the tasks theyll perform.

Each dog is individually trained to meet the needs of a particular veteran. For example, an initial assessment of a veteran may show one person requires a medical alert canine, while another needs mobility assistance. Since Jim has equilibrium problems, Sarge (now 3) is trained to walk beside him to provide support and help him get up and down, Lindsey says. In public, she gives Jim a buffer zone. If someone walks up, she stands between them so he has some space; she also watches his back to make sure no one startles him.

Paws and Stripes pays the $2,000 it costs to cover training, and veterans work directly with trainers to school their own dogs  a strategy that offers important benefits. Not only does it reinforce their bond, but the veteran also gains skills for molding another service dog when his current helper retires. The training experience itself also has a therapeutic effect, Lindsey says. We incorporate a modality founded by the Trauma Resource Institute, so were essentially working to help PTSD symptoms at the same time, she notes. The Trauma Resource Institute, based in Santa Fe, N.M., is a nonprofit corporation that promotes innovative training models to heal individuals from the damage of traumatic experiences.

The culmination of this do-it-yourself training can be a beautiful thing to behold. Jim and Sarge kind of have their own subtle language, and they both take care of each other, Lindsey says. Some days a service dog needs a service person, too! These dogs embody pure innocence and unconditional love, and that in itself is pretty powerful.

To find out more about Paws and Stripes, visit www.pawsandstripes.org

The rescue efforts of Paws and Stripes inspired FreeKibble.com, a website dedicated to providing nutritious food to shelter animals, to donate 5,000 meals of Halo Spots Stew to a shelter designated by Paws and Stripes.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Tea Pary - love the spicy fish recipe Dave. Cod is one of my favorites. I eat most seafood with the exception of catfish and raw oysters. Also, was looking for new ways to make wings so I like that one as well, also love that you use wing tips for stock. I do the same as well as add the backbone when I buy the whole chicken for roasting. I spatchcock the chicken and roast under a brick. Since I am unemployed and living with my parents I'm lucky they eat most things and enjoy my cooking. However, baking is my forte (licensed certified baker) and rustic breads are my specialty. Enjoy the tea party each week and love hearing what everyone is working on.... keep the recipes coming, too.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know if you travel near Dallas, Texas!
> ...


Ahhhhh, Dave; but don't visit here in the summer: Your feet fry on the pavements! Last summer was a real bummer which as you know rhymes with "summer". Corny, eh wot? 
It's lunchtime here and as usual, I dont' get on until the last page which is page 10 now. I forgot to add that it is Saturday. I never get the Tea Party until then, but love reading all the "good stuff" that's been posted. It's a jolly good time and thanks for hosting it each week. BTW, I loved the way you worded about the way the males cause food to "evaporate" and it's turned into energy. That's true with the young ones, isn't it? Your food budget must be way high with all the company you have to feed. But, oh my, with your outstanding recipes, it's little wonder that they love coming to your home.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

To Della: Your article re Paws and Stripes was just wonderful and brought tears to my eyes. How sad that this organization wasn't founded by our nation rather than someone who knew about the problem and did it themselves. Our wounded veterans have given all they can for our country and should be given the best care possible. These precious dogs are so amazing with the work they do and what a comfort as well as help to these dear men/boys who have suffered so much. Thank you so much for posting this information. And thanks to Lindsey, etc., who took it upon themselves to find the answer to this great need. God bless them!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Good Saturday morning in blustery San Diego County. Windy today with the temperature expected to reach 81.


I don't care for the wind, but 81 is just reaching my comfort zone! I can't wait for spring temps, though we get terrible wind here then, too.

Speaking of those who long for spring, where is Sam today? I do hope he's feeling better this weekend.

Had to look up spatchcock, as that term was new to me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flockie - could you explain for this poor mind - spatchcock the chicken and roast under a brick

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am here sorlena - just not real talkitive - heidi and family to a birthday party four hours south of us - having it at a waterpark so they won't be home till sunday evening. i am holding down the fort - taking care of their dogs and feeding their fish.

had about half an inch of snow during the night - very sunny today - high winds - am staying inside - watching some dvr-ed programs and knitting.

have a sweater started finally using purple wool yarn a kper sent me - lovely yarn - fun to knit with. it will be a sleeveless three button cartigan - out of a 1950's knitting book - knit on #4's - will take forever. couldn't figure out the stitches using a larger needle size. maybe i will wear in next winter. lol

so quiet here without the famiy next door - i know they are having a good time - especially the children.

sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

flockie: Would be interested in your posting some of your artisan bread recipes. I love crusty home made bread and just the smell of it baking. Goes so well with a pot of soup too. I always slather with real butter and could eat my weight in it. Also love specialty breads, cinnamond and dessert breads. Looking forward to a professional recipe. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am here sorlena - just not real talkitive - heidi and family to a birthday party four hours south of us - having it at a waterpark so they won't be home till sunday evening. i am holding down the fort - taking care of their dogs and feeding their fish.
> 
> had about half an inch of snow during the night - very sunny today - high winds - am staying inside - watching some dvr-ed programs and knitting.
> 
> ...


Funny that just as I was asking, there you were! I'm glad to hear things are going well 'round the "old fort." Your cardigan sounds great--I love the style of older patterns (have a pattern for a skirt/jacket set from the '40s I'd love to knit, but it will take a lot of time!). Sometimes, when I am here by myself, I think it's too quiet--we surely do get used to having our family around, but it sounds as if you're getting some things done. 

I put chili in the crockpot--it's all in but for the tomato sauce and the secret ingredient (a cup of salsa), which will go in when the beans are nearly done. Then it can simmer for about an hour before we eat it. I do love my crockpot!

I also was wondering about the "under the brick" part of cooking the chicken...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good Saturday afternoon to All,
In "honor" of all the fishy recipes we have been listening to a new CD..Sea Shanties by the Men of the Robert Shaw Chorale....wow are they good! I have a new favorite song "Good-bye, Fare Ye Well". I'd not heard that one before...it's so beautiful!

It's a quiet day...I'm waiting for the mail to come..I'm expecting a shipment of yarn for a couple of blankets I have been asked to make. My fingers are itching to get busy. Meanwhile...I sing along and knit dish cloths, and periodically check in with the Tea Party. A nice day )
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Fireball Dave, I still think, even if hectic it all sounds like fun!!!
My girls and I, eons ago used to pride ourselves that we did our own punctures, front and back, on our bicycles. Christchurch being largely so flat is excellent for cyclists. Auckland goes too fast for me to feel safe on a bike, and our bicycle lanes are very exposed, in effect just colour coded parts of the main roads. Speed restriction is 50k, but if you keep to that it is noticeable that everyone tries to push you up to 70k (for cars) This coming week I need to tackle the maintenance of my four stroke lawn mower. seriously behind for an oil change, I hate to think what condition the spark plug actually is in!! Summer is best suited to early morning or evening nitting, here. The forecast was that we had asettled anti cyclone over us and the Tasman Sea, with acouple of tropical low pressure system floating around towards Australia, but there was also a very intense low sytem, and a huge one at that building up over the South Island, and well out into the Pacific. I think that one is winning out! temperature down to 19.5, and it feels chilly and damp. Cloudy, and mild breeze, but because Auckland is built on an isthmus, more changeable in an already very changeable climate. It is interesting to me to check what darowil in Adelaide is experiencing. We are 7.50 a.m. Sunday morning, being picked up for an outing about 11. Really looking forward to getting out of the house! By my reckoning you are about 6.50 p.m., hope it has been an excellent day, and that everyone enjoys the fun and games tonight, yours, etc., m.


FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> flockie - could you explain for this poor mind - spatchcock the chicken and roast under a brick
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, spatchcock the chicken is just like butterflying. You cut out the backbone and then turn breast side up. Press down to 'crack' the breastbone. Tuck the wings under. At this point you can use a rub of your choice and grill. Or, you can coat a skillet with oil and sprinkle chicken with kosher salt and fresh cracked black pepper, brown the chicken on both sides. If you use an oven proof skillet you can transfer to the oven to finish cooking. When preheating your oven or grill, wrap a brick in aluminum foil and heat it in the oven/grill. Once your chicken is browned, place the brick on top of the chicken. This really just helps it to lay flat and gives you a more even surface for quicker cooking. Hope that helps!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


So true! The summers are very hot! Texas does have much history that you would find interesting. San Antonio is another great place to visit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I lived in San Antonio for a few years--yes, there is lots of cool stuff/history there. Santa Fe is also an "old place" with a lot of history/historical places and gets a lot of tourists every year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm back, now time to catch up while fixing some breakfast tacos for lunch. 
The Butcher's and bakery were a success, got everything I wanted and stayed under budget, always a good thing and keeps DH happy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I'm looking at Autumn 2013 or Spring 2014 to spend around six to eight weeks travelling around, its been too long since I last took myself off for a little wander.

As with all things, planning is the trick of it with _The Horde_. Also it's a lot less expensive, as well as better, to cook from scratch using fresh seasonal ingredients from local shops, there's far less waste. It doesn't have to cost a fortune to entertain, but it does take a little forethought.

I'm just about to cook the veggies for dinner, my kitchen elves have been a massive help and have learned a bit too; since we'll be out tomorrow, full roast dinner tonight!

Here's a good snack for sports fans, or it makes a nice lunch with a salad.

*Luncheon Meat Quesadilla*
_Serves: 1 as a lunch dish_

*Ingredients:*
2 oz (55g) cream cheese
2 spring onions, chopped
2 oz (55g) pork luncheon meat, roughly chopped
good pinch mild chilli pepper, to taste
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
2 flour tortillas

*Method:*
Mix together the cream cheese, onions and chilli powder, then stir in the lucheon meat. Spread the mixture over one of the tortillas, place the other on top and press down lightly.

Heat the oil in a non-stick frying pan over a medium heat, then cook the quesadilla for 2-3 minutes on each side, or until the tortilla is crisp, pressing gently with spatula as it cooks.

Cut the quesadilla into six wedges and serve with fresh tomato salsa and a green salad.

_Luncheon Meat_ is a lighlty spiced cured sausage sold in slices that usually gets used put into sandwiches, it's very popular in the UK. If you can't get it where you are, use your preferred locally available sandwich sausage, salami works great in these.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> flockie: Would be interested in your posting some of your artisan bread recipes. I love crusty home made bread and just the smell of it baking. Goes so well with a pot of soup too. I always slather with real butter and could eat my weight in it. Also love specialty breads, cinnamond and dessert breads. Looking forward to a professional recipe. Marlark Marge.


Cinnamon Raisin Bread
1 1/2 cups milk
1 cup warm water
2 teaspoons active dry yeast 
3 eggs
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup butter
1 cup raisins
8 cups flour

Warm milk in small sauce pan until bubbles. Remove from heat and let cool until luke warm.
Dissolve yeast in warm water and set aside.
Mix eggs, sugar, butter, salt and raisins. Stir in cooled milk. Add flour gradually to make stiff dough. 
Knead dough on a lightly floured surface for a few minutes and place in a large greased bowl, turn the dough over and place greased side up. Cover with damp cloth or greased plastic wrap until doubled. About 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

Roll out on lightly floured surface to a large rectangle 1/2 inch thick. Moisten dough with 2 tablespoons milk. Combine 3/4 cup granulated sugar and 2 tablespoons cinnamon. Sprinkle this over the milk.

Roll up tightly. The completed roll should be about 3 inches in diameter. Cut into thirds and tuck under the ends. Place each roll into well greased 9x5 loaf pan. Cover and let rise again for at least 1 hour.

Bake 350 degrees for 45 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove from pans and brush the loaves with 2 tablespoons melted butter. Let cool before slicing.

Yield 3 = 1 pound loaves.

Classic French Baguette
5 pounds all purpose flour
3 pounds water
1.6 ounces salt
1.6 ounces fresh or 0.8 ounces instant yeast

Mix all ingredients together until smooth. Let rise until doubled.

Divide dough into 12.5 ounce pieces and begin to form into baguette shape tapering the ends as you go. If needed, let dough rest a few minutes and it will help you to form them. Cover and let rise about 1/2 hour. I put them on parchment lined baking sheets since I do not have a pizza oven at home. You can also use a stone, if you have.

Bake 450 degrees for approximately 45 minutes.

Pagnotta
metric standard 
bread flour 1000 g 2 pounds 3 ounces
water 740 g 26 ounces
salt 16 g 1 tablespoon
biga (see note) 180 g 6.5 ounces
instant yeast 3 g 3/4 teaspoon

Mix all together until smooth. Separate into 2 equal pieces.

Yields 2 round loaves. Gather dough to form ball, but do not pinch seams together. Lay down a layer of flour on your work surface and place each round seam side down. Cover, let rise until doubled. Flip dough over and place on parchment lined baking sheet or stone. The flour in the seams will cause the dough to bloom open and produce the rustic finish.

Bake 450 degrees for approximately 50 minutes.

Biga
metric standard
bread flour 456 g 1 pound
water 400 g 14 ounces
instant yeast 2 g 1/2 teaspoon

Clombine indredients. Ferment 4 hours at room temperature. You can use it at this point. 
OR
Place in covered container and refrigerate overnight. Pull Biga from refrigerator 1 hour before using.

I hope you enjoy these!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I realize that the measurements look weird on my post. 
I gave metric and standard US weights. If you notice the metric is listed as g = grams and the weight after the g is for standard US weight. Hope this isn't too confusing. 
Sorry about how that looks.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> I realize that the measurements look weird on my post.
> I gave metric and standard US weights. If you notice the metric is listed as g = grams and the weight after the g is for standard US weight. Hope this isn't too confusing.
> Sorry about how that looks.


Thanks for posting them, also for giving metric values, for non US readers, cups are pretty meaningless because we simply don't use them in everyday life, also US fluid ounces are different from those used in the UK and Commonwealth countries.

Dave


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks dave, it was windy and snowy out there but glad to be back home. have the woodstove going and my p.j.'s and piggy slippers on. a warm mug of tea and some knitting. we are staying as a family and watching movies tonight. i am finishing up a apair of mittens for a co-worker who is from india. he will be leaving jan 31st to go home for a month and see his family. asked me to make a pair for his little girl. how could i say no. i never would anyways. lol. he watched me whip up a pair for my son and myself and was fascinated. will be checking in later. have to go raid my cupboards for something to eat. everytime i join the tea party i get hungry....hmmmm.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I realize that the measurements look weird on my post.
> ...


When I was in my Artisian Bread class we used grams and ounces for everything. We as a class worked on changing these into cups and teaspoon measure for home baking so it works well unless you have scale.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
Still have to get the chest xray and see the pulmonologist next month but have decided to worry about that tomorrow as a certain young Southern gal used to say.
The reciepts all sound good and I will try most of them. The bread reciepts sound awesome but my kneading days are over. I could haul out my bread machine but even that is beyond my physical capabilities at this point. Old age sucks. Tomorrow will mark 82 years of a mostly beautiful life. Edith


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
> Still have to get the chest xray and see the pulmonologist next month but have decided to worry about that tomorrow as a certain young Southern gal used to say.
> The reciepts all sound good and I will try most of them. The bread reciepts sound awesome but my kneading days are over. I could haul out my bread machine but even that is beyond my physical capabilities at this point. Old age sucks. Tomorrow will mark 82 years of a mostly beautiful life. Edith


happy birthday to you tomorrow edith!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Tomorrow will mark 82 years of a mostly beautiful life. Edith


And what a wonderful way to look at it!  Happy, happy birthday to you!

Thanks for the bread recipes, Flockie--I do have a scale that weighs grams, and I may well pounce on one of those today (nothing like a good crusty bread to go with chili...YUM). I love the idea of the raisin bread, too, but we don't really like raisins...how do you think chopped dates might go in it?


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Edith



Edith M said:


> Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
> Still have to get the chest xray and see the pulmonologist next month but have decided to worry about that tomorrow as a certain young Southern gal used to say.
> The reciepts all sound good and I will try most of them. The bread reciepts sound awesome but my kneading days are over. I could haul out my bread machine but even that is beyond my physical capabilities at this point. Old age sucks. Tomorrow will mark 82 years of a mostly beautiful life. Edith


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's 3.31 p.m. Saturday and I'm just now getting on to the tea party. It's been a hectic couple of days. Yesterday, my DH was supposed to have a CT scan on his kidney but because we had freezing rain and the van was absolutely encapsulated with ice, had to cancel. Later in the day, I was able to thaw it out and then had to go to the vet to get our dear Brandy his heart medication. Still slippery and snowy but got there and back without a mishap. Today was a little better, only light snow but still had to go to two different cities to get medications. Somehow, I'm going to have to get my act together and combine all medications at one pharmacy. This came about as a result of moving. Ah well, we'll get through it.

Thanks all for the recipes. I'm going to substitute mussels for the haddock (it's ok but I prefer mussels). 

Takes time to read all the posts but thoroughly enjoy it. Happy Chinese New Year all.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorlenna, chopped dates would be great. You can also leave out the raisins and slice the rolled up dough about 1 inch thick and place in greased 8 or 9 inch cake pans. Spread icing made from confectioners or casting sugar with milk and a touch of vanilla while they are still warm and make cinnamon buns. ENJOY!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Edith, I am a mere 65, but have had rheumatoid and osteo arthritis for a very long time, coupled with a minor RSI problem in both wrists, makes kneading quite painful. I recently had a gift of some cash, from my dear old dad, passed 06/08/10, and have been able to double my bench and storage space. I do hope your day is starting to feel better, and that your tomorrow is wonderful! Happy Birthday!
yours sincerely,
myfanwy.



Edith M said:


> Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
> Still have to get the chest xray and see the pulmonologist next month but have decided to worry about that tomorrow as a certain young Southern gal used to say.
> The reciepts all sound good and I will try most of them. The bread reciepts sound awesome but my kneading days are over. I could haul out my bread machine but even that is beyond my physical capabilities at this point. Old age sucks. Tomorrow will mark 82 years of a mostly beautiful life. Edith


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Sorlenna, chopped dates would be great. You can also leave out the raisins and slice the rolled up dough about 1 inch thick and place in greased 8 or 9 inch cake pans. Spread icing made from confectioners or casting sugar with milk and a touch of vanilla while they are still warm and make cinnamon buns. ENJOY!


Ooh, I like that idea! I haven't made cinnamon buns in ages, and I know DD would like those, too. Maybe I'll make some both ways!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

The 2nd time I got really sick on fish it was fresh caught the day before & I was the only one who got sick mom was fine. I love my chicken I make up my own recipes to make stuff with it. Fried chicken has been odered for next Sunday's Dinner for my neices's birthdays. They only get to see their dad once a month. The oldest one will be Sweet 16 next Friday & the youngest will be 14 the next Friday. They are 2 years & one week apart. The oldest one was born at 9:15 pm. & the youngest at 9:24 pm. I am going to go get something to eat & then start reading my new book Charts made Simple by J.C. Briar. I wiil be back later today.
Lisa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes it is more a matter of where, and what the fish have been swimming in, but you still can get pretty sick with it!!
Your nieces sound rather special young ladies. Enjoy the fried chicken I hope. 


Lisa crafts 62 said:


> The 2nd time I got really sick on fish it was fresh caught the day before & I was the only one who got sick mom was fine. I love my chicken I make up my own recipes to make stuff with it. Fried chicken has been odered for next Sunday's Dinner for my neices's birthdays. They only get to see their dad once a month. The oldest one will be Sweet 16 next Friday & the youngest will be 14 the next Friday. They are 2 years & one week apart. The oldest one was born at 9:15 pm. & the youngest at 9:24 pm. I am going to go get something to eat & then start reading my new book Charts made Simple by J.C. Briar. I wiil be back later today.
> Lisa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks flockie - of course it is under the birck - i've never thought about cooking a chicken that way. but it does bring somke ideas to mind.

sam



flockie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > flockie - could you explain for this poor mind - spatchcock the chicken and roast under a brick
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happpy birthday edith - hope you feel really good for your special day.

what kind of pulmonary problems are you having? i can sympathize with you. sending you lots of hugs, warm thoughts and positive energy.

sam



Edith M said:


> Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
> Still have to get the chest xray and see the pulmonologist next month but have decided to worry about that tomorrow as a certain young Southern gal used to say.
> The reciepts all sound good and I will try most of them. The bread reciepts sound awesome but my kneading days are over. I could haul out my bread machine but even that is beyond my physical capabilities at this point. Old age sucks. Tomorrow will mark 82 years of a mostly beautiful life. Edith


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Edith. 82 is my goal. I turned 75 in Dec. and I am still going strong. Working everyday but for myself so no pressure. I can take a nap if I like. I know that we slow down as we grow older but I look forward to just sitting and knitting. So, that's what I am going to do now because it's Sat. no work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have copied off the recipes for the breads...off to the kitchen now...and oh mercy, is that chili starting to smell good!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Hi Dave and the KPers
> 
> I hope this isn.t going to cause aany problems on the tea party.
> 
> You spinners in Ozzie. We are now going to import tops from Russia. Apparently we cannot at the present produce enough fleece for ourselves. This is a sad situation. What with 10 years of drought and then 2 to 3 years of fire and flood. This is what is going to happen


That's really worrying, where will you get the fleece from, is your neighbour New Zealand a big enough producer? Or will you have to look further afield?

In the UK we produce some, but a lot has to be imported, the EU isn't self-sufficient, but we get a lot from former-Soviet states.

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm beginning to feel like a schizophrenic octopus

Hi Dave and KPers

I do so love that expression. They sure will keep you on the hop.

In Australia its been a mild summer so far. Having said that now it will turn out really hot.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday tomorrow, Edith! What a wonderful way to look at life.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and the KPers
> ...


Do you also get a lot from Turkey? It seems that around here it's becoming more and more common to see that as an import.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Good morning, afternoon or evening folks. This comes after Dave's Spicy Chicken Wings, but here is what is on my agenda today. With a cousin I will be going to the Art Shanties of Medicine Lake, about two miles from where I live, for a joyful afternoon exploring the artsy crowds doing all kinds of fun things--including knitters. Check out their slide shows from previous years. Last year did not happen because of far too much snow that covered the lake.
> 
> http://www.artshantyprojects.org/photos/2009


Looks like a lot of fun! Wish I was there!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and the KPers
> ...


Unfortunately we will be importing the tops from Russian. I;m only guessing that maybe NZ (as we call it) is probably using all its fleeces for home. Some of us are looking at buying a bale of wool. But a bale is huge about 4 ft across and 4ft high. I am only guessing about 800 to 900 lbs weight. So its a lot of wool. The fun exercise is getting somewhere that will sell just 1 balew.

Sorry for the soapbox. But I like to support our local farmers.

Pug


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> The 2nd time I got really sick on fish it was fresh caught the day before & I was the only one who got sick mom was fine. I love my chicken I make up my own recipes to make stuff with it. Fried chicken has been odered for next Sunday's Dinner for my neices's birthdays. They only get to see their dad once a month. The oldest one will be Sweet 16 next Friday & the youngest will be 14 the next Friday. They are 2 years & one week apart. The oldest one was born at 9:15 pm. & the youngest at 9:24 pm. I am going to go get something to eat & then start reading my new book Charts made Simple by J.C. Briar. I wiil be back later today.
> Lisa


[/quote]

Be careful with the fish...getting sick twice when no one else was might indicate you're allergic to it. My daughter is allergic to all seafood.
JuneK


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my! That sounds so delicious!


kac47874 said:


> *Tomato and Mussels Pasta*
> _Serves: 2 as a main course, 4 as a starter_
> ½ wineglass (2.5 fl. oz/60ml) dry white wine or dry vermouth
> 1 tsp celery salt
> ...


what do you do with the other 1/2 wineglass?[/quote]


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


Unfortunately yes we do get a lot from Turkey.. I bought some wool that was imported from Turkey and the faults in it were unbelieveable. As a result and rewind my wool before I start.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


It is frustrating when you can't buy home produce, hopefully the weather will be kinder and the flocks will be re-established.

Buying a bale between a group is a good idea, maybe you could form a club and get a grant for it as a community project. There are still a surprising number of grant-givers out there, quite a few big businesses like small community-based projects; telecoms companies are a surprisingly soft touch, perhaps they feel they have a lot of guilt to assuage!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
> Still have to get the chest xray and see the pulmonologist next month but have decided to worry about that tomorrow as a certain young Southern gal used to say.
> The reciepts all sound good and I will try most of them. The bread reciepts sound awesome but my kneading days are over. I could haul out my bread machine but even that is beyond my physical capabilities at this point. Old age sucks. Tomorrow will mark 82 years of a mostly beautiful life. Edith


Happy early birthday, Edith! I'm older than you by about a year, but am in fairly good health; nothing major to complain about. I had a short bout with depression this past week, too, but wonder why? A couple of tears were shed and it was over in less than a day. I find as I get older I become more sensitive, therefore my feelings are more easily hurt. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Della said:


> Thanks for another Tea-Party Dave.. I found this article very informative. Had never heard of the organization before, but knowing how so many feel about their furry babies, thought it would be of interest. A way of thanking all the people who served our country. There is not enough words to show our appreciation.....Della
> 
> In 2009, when Jim Stanek returned badly wounded and traumatized from his third Army tour of duty in Iraq, he and his wife Lindsey had to confront a cold, hard truth: Some wounds cant be healed. Theres no cure for post-traumatic stress disorder and traumatic brain injury, Lindsey says. These are injuries you have to learn to live with.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful. I've been giving to pets of the homeless, among whom are so many vets.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

My grandson is studying at U of Manchester this semester. I just posted on his Facebook to make sure he gets to Trafalgar Square this weekend for the celebration.

It's 75 and sunny here in SW Florida. Hope you get here some day. Not too far from Disney World.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> The 2nd time I got really sick on fish it was fresh caught the day before & I was the only one who got sick mom was fine. I love my chicken I make up my own recipes to make stuff with it. Fried chicken has been odered for next Sunday's Dinner for my neices's birthdays. They only get to see their dad once a month. The oldest one will be Sweet 16 next Friday & the youngest will be 14 the next Friday. They are 2 years & one week apart. The oldest one was born at 9:15 pm. & the youngest at 9:24 pm. I am going to go get something to eat & then start reading my new book Charts made Simple by J.C. Briar. I wiil be back later today.
> Lisa


There was a time when I was in my early 20's when I would get sick every time I ate lobster so I stopped eating it. Then I found out that if I fixed it at home I was OK. Therefore, I blamed the restaurants I had eaten in for my problem.

Your problem is slightly different, though. It's too bad you can't enjoy good fish. Maybe it's an allergic reaction. My DIL can't eat clams, and just the thought of them makes her sick.

Enjoy your birthday parties! I envy you being able to make fried chicken. I don't even attempt it anymore because I'm never satisfied with it. It's Popeye's for us occasionally! LOl


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It is frustrating when you can't buy home produce, hopefully the weather will be kinder and the flocks will be re-established.
> 
> Buying a bale between a group is a good idea, maybe you could form a club and get a grant for it as a community project. There are still a surprising number of grant-givers out there, quite a few big businesses like small community-based projects; telecoms companies are a surprisingly soft touch, perhaps they feel they have a lot of guilt to assuage!
> 
> Dave


Now 800 pounds of wool should last any of us quite a while. I'm trying to imagine the size of it. I keep picturing one of those rolled straw bales from back home! And why not try for a grant to fund it? You could promise a certain amount to charity or some such. I have found that there are several alpaca ranches around here, and I buy from them when I can, but the yarn can be expensive, so I can't buy as I like. I'm still experimenting with wool blends as I can--determined to be able to work with pure wool, but only up to around a 20% blend now.

I've got the cinnamon bread dough rising now, have put in the last of the chili ingredients and have been turning over the sweater in my mind...not sure I like the yoke as it's going now, so I may frog those few rows back down to the collar base and do something a bit different...I'll just view it as an adventure for now. Ha ha. I'd love to make the other breads but haven't got enough flour left--will have to put that on my shopping list.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

To all kitten/cat owners:

Does your kitten/cat have strange tastes? Mine will eat just about anything she sees me eating. For example, today when I was eating a banana, she kept bugging me until I put a tiny piece in her dish. She ate it!

Later on, I had some Greek yogurt with some canned fruit cocktail over it and fresh green grapes. She ate a small grape, then a couple of tastes of the yogurt and small pieces of fruit cocktail.

She has been known to eat small pieces of tortilla chips, too.

This is in addition to all the canned and dry cat food she eats. She is so bony you would think I'm starving her; all except her tummy, that is!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna, I just noticed in your profile that you enjoy photography. Any special kind? Do you have pictures you could post?

On another subject, does anyone know how I could take a video someone sent me in an email and post it on the TP?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It is frustrating when you can't buy home produce, hopefully the weather will be kinder and the flocks will be re-established.
> ...


Ummm! Yum! I'm beginning to smell it from here. LOL

I can't imagine what an 800 pound bale of wool would look like either. There used to be a couple of guys who sold yarn at a flea market in Raleigh, NC. They showed me a box that held 100 pounds of yarn; that was the way they bought it from the mill. That was a pretty large box!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


We get both wool and acrylic from Turkey. The wool is variable, but the acrylic fibres get processed by UK spinners and some of them are exceedingly good, soft, easy to work with and very consistent. I think it's probably all down to the company that does the final check and winds it into balls.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

venicesusie said:


> My grandson is studying at U of Manchester this semester. I just posted on his Facebook to make sure he gets to Trafalgar Square this weekend for the celebration.
> 
> It's 75 and sunny here in SW Florida. Hope you get here some day. Not too far from Disney World.


Hope he's enjoying the experience, Manchester is a good uni and it's a fun city.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, I just noticed in your profile that you enjoy photography. Any special kind? Do you have pictures you could post?
> 
> On another subject, does anyone know how I could take a video someone sent me in an email and post it on the TP?


Doris, I prefer landscape photography (my partner is a professional photographer and I get lucky once in a while with a good shot that we can use). Youngest DD is getting really good at wildlife/macro photography as well. We don't usually post photos online, as he is worried about other people "appropriating" them (sadly, this happens). However, I may have a couple I could share here--will have to look.

On the kitty front, one of our Boys will only eat his food and meat, but the other eats bread and corn in most forms (it's funny to watch him bug the Man for a piece of popcorn!) and has even been known to eat a veggie now and again. We don't give them any dairy at all--of course, they love it, but Bad Things happen if they get it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope you have a very happy birthday Edith, enjoy yourself!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

These are photos I've put on my facebook.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We get both wool and acrylic from Turkey. The wool is variable, but the acrylic fibres get processed by UK spinners and some of them are exceedingly good, soft, easy to work with and very consistent. I think it's probably all down to the company that does the final check and winds it into balls.
> 
> Dave


I've noticed that some of it is wonderful and some not so much...and it's not reflected in the price, either. Some of the more expensive yarn is worse about having knots and whatnot in it than the cheaper stuff. I guess we just have to remember _caveat emptor_!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna - what beautiful scenery! Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My neices are very special to me they are my avtar picture here. The shorter one is the 16 year old & the taller one with the pink cowboy hat is the 14 year old. I have not eaten fish for about 20 years now since I got sick the second time. I can still eat shrimp, crab, & lobster. MY older brother got sick if he ate shell fish.
Lisa


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

How funny! I've spent the day making dog food. Chloe used to be OK sometimes eating bagged food and sometimes homemade, but this last bag has brought on a hunger strike. She just looks at it, and has eaten way less than usual. She'll get a proper supper tonight.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

whoops


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> These are photos I've put on my facebook.


Great pictures, talk about a room with a view!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > We get both wool and acrylic from Turkey. The wool is variable, but the acrylic fibres get processed by UK spinners and some of them are exceedingly good, soft, easy to work with and very consistent. I think it's probably all down to the company that does the final check and winds it into balls.
> ...


I don't know if it's available near you, but _Sirdar Bonus_ and _Hayfield_, also by Sirdar, are both very reliable acrylics and cost under £2 for 100g in the UK; their wools are good too, it's a very established spinner.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Those are beautiful pictures, Sorlenna. Wish i had that kind of view from my office. As it is, I have no view at all. Where I work you have to be a grade 14 or higher to have a window. Since that grade will never cross my path, I make due with varying pictures on my walls. Some from trips i've taken and more from trips I wish I'd taken. You have a very scenic area, and your pictures reflect that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > These are photos I've put on my facebook.
> ...


Thanks--and indeed, that is where he spends his work days. I've no idea why he wants to retire!

I'll look into those yarns and see if they're available around here. And one more picture--this one is from back home in Kentucky and now you can see why I'm torn about where to live!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I have ordered a lot of yarn including Sirdar from Deramore's in the UK. They are a great source for relatively inexpensive yarns, and there is no charge for shipping to the US. I have always been pleased with the yarns from them. I think their website is deramores.com if you want to take a look.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Siouxann...still on my yarn diet for who knows how long, but I can look and bookmark!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It is frustrating when you can't buy home produce, hopefully the weather will be kinder and the flocks will be re-established.
> ...


Those round bales of hay are about the same weight a these bales of wool.

Maybe it might be an idea to try the farmers market of a Sunday morning. Thank you for the hints on where to get them and what to do to maybe get them.

I can just about smell your bread from here. Can I come for a slice of it later please? Pug


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's in the oven, so come any time!  There might even be some left by the time you got here. LOL


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

My 15 year old abyssinian was potty about pork and beans and potato chips as a small kitten. Now she fights me for anything with yogurt in it.


DorisT said:


> To all kitten/cat owners:
> 
> Does your kitten/cat have strange tastes? Mine will eat just about anything she sees me eating. For example, today when I was eating a banana, she kept bugging me until I put a tiny piece in her dish. She ate it!
> 
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna, I too am suffering through my yarn diet. It is so bad that I delete without opening the emails I get from Deramore's and a couple of other on-line yarn sources! If only I could be as strict with my FOOD diet!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Sorlenna, I too am suffering through my yarn diet. It is so bad that I delete without opening the emails I get from Deramore's and a couple of other on-line yarn sources! If only I could be as strict with my FOOD diet!


And it hurts to delete 'em, doesn't it?! I also need to get a grip on the food thing, but when it's cold, I eat! I did learn to make plarn, though, so if I do run out of yarn, at least I'll have something else to try. Hee hee


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Many years ago I ordered from a company in England, I kind of think in Yorkshire.. I loved these yarns. Then just as I should have been receiving a second order (I think after two months or so) I got a letter that they were no longer exporting. I did wonder why they could not have told me that earlier.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

guess who, yes it's me. got the pair of mitts done. phew. i was worried with being off this week i wouldn't have them done for his trip home. it is 7:15 pm and it has been white out conditions here for the majority of the day. our 40 foot pines at the front of the property and out back have been doing the hula all day with that wind. it snowed thursday night and we woke up to about 3 inches or so of snow. we have probably gotten at least that today as well. old man winter finally showed up. lol. 

we are making meatball subs for dinner here tonight along with some veggies and dip. yuuuuuumy.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

It's 10.50 a.m. Sunday in South Australia, and another hot day here. Not sure where in Oz Pug Retirement lives, but obviously not SA - I've had enough of summer, but still another month to go. A bit too hot to knit, but managed to block two scarves and sew up a cardigan, so feeling pleased with myself that 3 WIPs have turned into FOs. Only one cardi left unfinished (just a few modifications required) so ready to start on other things. Promised my 4 great-nephews a new jumper (sweater) for next winter. Have completed the two for my nephew's boys (aged 1 and 5), and will start on my niece's two (aged 8 and 11) next. Dave, browssing in a local bookstore recently I came across a slender book called "20 egg cosies to knit". I think the author was Susie Johns (published by Search Press) and cost AUD$10.95 - probably around 6 pounds. You might be vaguely interested in checking it out, though your own designs are probably superior. Might give you some ideas, anyway. Happy Sunday, folks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Althea, any time you want to send summer on around here, be my guest! I haven't been warm since...October? 

I've frogged the sweater back to the collar line now and have to decide where to go with it, but nothing's making itself clear, so I may just work on something else for a while and let it sit until I have a better idea. 

The rolls came out fantastic--ate dessert first, yes I did, with a cup of tea. But I'm sure I'll still have room for chili!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello All, I've been following these TPs for weeks, feel as if I know you all, but I don't get mine till quite late Sat so can't join in till I've read all the posts. 15 pages today. I've just come back from London, Dave, as we've been to see the Agatha Christie play, "The Mouse Trap". I read all her books when I was at Junior school & it's only taken me 50yrs to get round to seeing it. It was good. On the way home we passed thru Chinatown, very picturesque. I had my grandson, Ollie,there. He's just finished his Masters at Bartlett & has confirmed his start on his doctorate at UCLA. Such a proud Granny! Have a good week end all of you, You're a great bunch.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna, thanks for posting the pictures. I love the outdoors, especially the greenery in your KY picture. Our 
DD is a good photographer; not an expert, but she has a lot of very expensive equipment and loves to take pictures. That's quite a view your partner has from his office. Like siouxann, I never had a view like that when I worked. LOL


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

I also looked for you late yesterday afternoon (Western PA - Eastern Time). Then remembered last week I can find you early on Saturday here.
My Friday was full of work. I am a freelance writer and had two stories due by the end of the day. I got the first one e-mailed to my editor by noon and thought it was going well. Spent several hours on the second related story. It was more factual than the first so when I got finished at 4:30 p.m. I thought how great the weekend would be with that all done. I am not sure what I did but I lost the whole 1,000 word story. Called the editor and begged off until Monday. I decided at supper that I would give it another go and before 10 p.m. the story was on its way. Heard from editor this morning that he had received it. I really hate it when I do something so dumb that causes me to rewrite. It never comes out the same. But, then ... maybe the second one is better. Who knows ... Planning on knitting being my only challenge this weekend.
Carol Ann


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, thanks for posting the pictures. I love the outdoors, especially the greenery in your KY picture. Our
> DD is a good photographer; not an expert, but she has a lot of very expensive equipment and loves to take pictures. That's quite a view your partner has from his office. Like siouxann, I never had a view like that when I worked. LOL


My view is a wall of paneling! LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Edith!!! I am 63, in reasonably great health, have RA and Osteo so am limited in some ways, but all other areas I'm healthy. I am blessed and I know how much this means having lost most of my family to heart disease and cancers.
I love the pictures!! I used to live near Wolf Creek Pass in Colorado, loved going to different areas of NM to visit and shop! 
It's 8:30pm on Saturday night, my son is out with friends, Roomie is miserable with allergies, Mom is tucked nicely in her bed. I'm caught up with reading the posts, so much information, love the recipes! I made a new friend today at WalMart, was at the yarn section (of course) when a lady asked if I made dishcloths, we started talking and she is a knitter and crochets, she lives only a few miles from me and is willing to help me learn to crochet!!! I'm so excited, I told her about KP and she will probably be lurking for a while but I know she will love it as much as I do! Take care everyone, have a wonderful night (day). Will catch up reading again in the morning! I'm off to knit!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Marianne818! So nice to see another Georgian on the KP forum. I'm in Athens. I also need to learn to crochet but for now will concentrate on knitting.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have COPD that flares up in the form of asthma when I exert myself. Drives me crazy as it makes me appear lazy in the eyes of others. I made a simple supper tonight of pan fried chicken, nuked some of the mashed potatoes I made the other day and also nuked a bowlfull of frozen mixed vegetables. My son cleared the table and while he had the dog out I washed up the dishes. When he came back in he had to help me to my chair. I also have scoliosis that keeps me in constant pain and I believe the pain causes muscle tension which causes exertion etc. Sorry for the litany. Some days just need to be gotten through. How are you doing? Is your COPD getting you down? Edith


thewren said:


> happpy birthday edith - hope you feel really good for your special day.
> 
> what kind of pulmonary problems are you having? i can sympathize with you. sending you lots of hugs, warm thoughts and positive energy.
> 
> ...


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Althea said:


> It's 10.50 a.m. Sunday in South Australia, and another hot day here. Not sure where in Oz Pug Retirement lives, but obviously not SA - I've had enough of summer, but still another month to go. A bit too hot to knit, but managed to block two scarves and sew up a cardigan, so feeling pleased with myself that 3 WIPs have turned into FOs. Only one cardi left unfinished (just a few modifications required) so ready to start on other things. Promised my 4 great-nephews a new jumper (sweater) for next winter. Have completed the two for my nephew's boys (aged 1 and 5), and will start on my niece's two (aged 8 and 11) next. Dave, browssing in a local bookstore recently I came across a slender book called "20 egg cosies to knit". I think the author was Susie Johns (published by Search Press) and cost AUD$10.95 - probably around 6 pounds. You might be vaguely interested in checking it out, though your own designs are probably superior. Might give you some ideas, anyway. Happy Sunday, folks.


Althea. No I'm not in South Australia just one of the southern states. But it hasn't really started to warm up here. But I can take that. Perhaps we cpould send Sam some of your warm weather. and next Christmas he can send us some snow on Christmas day. To me that sounds great. Pug

Nice3 to he


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Sorlenna, seem to have missed some line of thought somewhere, do I gather you are a group of spinners,m.



Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It is frustrating when you can't buy home produce, hopefully the weather will be kinder and the flocks will be re-established.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

at a guess we may be supplying the Chinese spinners, there is not much evidence of locally spun yarn...



pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

one of my cats loved fruitcake- she was the dark tortoiseshell colour, her first litter was four ginger females. No kidding.


DorisT said:


> To all kitten/cat owners:
> 
> Does your kitten/cat have strange tastes? Mine will eat just about anything she sees me eating. For example, today when I was eating a banana, she kept bugging me until I put a tiny piece in her dish. She ate it!
> 
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Edith, Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a really great day for your birthday! I wouldn't worry too much about appearing to be lazy, anybody that knows you knows better, and those that don't, well their opinion doesn't matter!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear Sorlenna, seem to have missed some line of thought somewhere, do I gather you are a group of spinners,m


I don't spin...yet. I would love to learn, but for now I just knit and crochet with yarn (I also do other crafts). We were lamenting a wool shortage and the need to import and there was talk of buying a bale so we'd not run out. 

And Edith, I second what Patty said!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wehave gone onto mostly homemade because Ringo is soo fussy. Rufus my big old mutt, has had a lot of gas from the richer diet. He used to survive mostly on commercial dog sausage, if you freeze it, you realise how much is water! Strangely, Fale seldom eats breast meat, so the 2 dogs often get chicken, after I have had my fill. When I make biscuits for them I try to put as much whole meal, and oats as I can spare, and the stock or gravy not eaten. Ringo is not keen on canned food, even the gourmet stuff. Hope you are enjoying your day!! Our sunday is starting to wind down- it is 4.22p.m. which I think means you are about 1 or 2 p.m. Saturday. Fale is very particular about some aspects of Sabbath keeping, he gets annoyed with me if I knit. but he will shop for fish. We attended a lovely service in Samoan today, which people were kindly translating for me where I had lost track. Your big dog- that youposted the photo of, do you have any idea what breed, [breeds] she is? Ringo is asleep under my chair. He guarded the house for us While we were out, and Rufus looked fierce in the garden. A neighbour who follows the police radio, says the dog fighting rings are still around, so I am being extra careful where I leave my pup. No accidents yet, touch wood. lol,m.



wannabear said:


> How funny! I've spent the day making dog food. Chloe used to be OK sometimes eating bagged food and sometimes homemade, but this last bag has brought on a hunger strike. She just looks at it, and has eaten way less than usual. She'll get a proper supper tonight.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The rolls came out fantastic--ate dessert first, yes I did, with a cup of tea. But I'm sure I'll still have room for chili!


Sorlenna, glad to hear the rolls came out well for you. Writing out those recipes made me want to get some going here as well, but it was too late in the pm for me to start. Did get the biga going and plan on making pagnotta tomorrow. Wish Illinois was closer to NM because I would have been there for the chili, so I went shopping and picked up supplies to make a pot of chili tomorrow for my family.


----------



## Totsy (Oct 19, 2011)

It's Saturday, Jan 28th here in beautiful Minnesota, USA, and a very mild winter for us~~little snow and most days about 30F. I did watch your mayor's video and everything sounds like great fun. The fish recipe sounds good, but I would go for the cuppa and cream cake... :thumbup: It's about 9PM and tea (while knitting baby hats) would be welcomed right now. Have an awesome time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I have COPD that flares up in the form of asthma when I exert myself. Drives me crazy as it makes me appear lazy in the eyes of others. I made a simple supper tonight of pan fried chicken, nuked some of the mashed potatoes I made the other day and also nuked a bowlfull of frozen mixed vegetables. My son cleared the table and while he had the dog out I washed up the dishes. When he came back in he had to help me to my chair. I also have scoliosis that keeps me in constant pain and I believe the pain causes muscle tension which causes exertion etc. Sorry for the litany. Some days just need to be gotten through. How are you doing? Is your COPD getting you down? Edith
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > love the wings! just in time for the superbowl! don't watch too much football here, but don't miss the superbowl. probably because of the food i always make.
> ...


love racing season here too.... always food and fun


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good newsy stuff. 
Thanks Dave. 
Karen in Los Angeles


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
> Still have to get the chest xray and see the pulmonologist next month but have decided to worry about that tomorrow as a certain young Southern gal used to say.
> The reciepts all sound good and I will try most of them. The bread reciepts sound awesome but my kneading days are over. I could haul out my bread machine but even that is beyond my physical capabilities at this point. Old age sucks. Tomorrow will mark 82 years of a mostly beautiful life. Edith


Happy Birthday, Edith, My mothers name was Martha Edith, different people called Edda, or Etta, do you go by any other nickname?

What is it true confessions or something? You are the second person I've seen this weekend who mentioned their age. 

I'm celebrating two friends birthdays tomorrow at lunch, with cake at another friend's home afterward.
I hope you have a fun day as well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > The rolls came out fantastic--ate dessert first, yes I did, with a cup of tea. But I'm sure I'll still have room for chili!
> ...


I wanted to ask you if you have any recipes that use oat flour--I looked at my 400+ page baking book and didn't find any oat flour bread! I have a bit left over from some cookies DD and I made and think it would be scrumptious. I also want to make some potato bread soon--love that stuff. (What was I saying earlier about getting the food situation under control? LOL) Bread is a serious weakness for me.

It's 9:45 and I'm shutting down....see you all tomorrow!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Today it is meant to reach 34 here- but it is currently only 30.3C (3pm Sunday) so we may not make it, although we still have a few hours before it could be expected to cool down.
I am about to go out shopping (will then finish the Tea PArty- only finishing page 10_- almost forgot I needed to and they close in 2 hours so better get going. Will have a coffee as well. Haven't managed much of a walk. While the tempertature is not too bad it is muggy which I don't like either. Did manage to open up the house and leave it open over night. DH went to shut the window this moring to be told 'don't you dare' he looked at me. I pointed out that I waS ENJOYING THE COOL BREEZE COMING IN, WHY DID HE THINK I WAS STILL IN BED READING? IT WOULD BE THE ONLY ROOM GETTING THE BREEZE IN, and he wanted to shut it out. Sorry about the capitals I just noticed the light on- guess who doesn't touch type? (had spelt was ws- hit the wrong key clearly. No I wasn't shouting at my DH, even this morning- I didn't need to as he got the messasge. And I was enjoying reading as well as renjoying the breeze- which still blows up every now and then.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Love, love, love, the beautiful state of KY, and love the colors of southwest also. I see your quandary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> at a guess we may be supplying the Chinese spinners, there is not much evidence of locally spun yarn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although a lot of our farms have gone over to dairy, there is still alot of sheep. I will try to remember to check with the wool board what is happening to the wool clip. Some merino fleece was going to a very up-market Italian suit maker [men's tailor].


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> one of my cats loved fruitcake- she was the dark tortoiseshell colour, her first litter was four ginger females. No kidding.
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> ...


Isn't that a coincidence, my kitten is a tortie, too. Must be something about torties that they have weird appetites!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I have COPD that flares up in the form of asthma when I exert myself. Drives me crazy as it makes me appear lazy in the eyes of others. I made a simple supper tonight of pan fried chicken, nuked some of the mashed potatoes I made the other day and also nuked a bowlfull of frozen mixed vegetables. My son cleared the table and while he had the dog out I washed up the dishes. When he came back in he had to help me to my chair. I also have scoliosis that keeps me in constant pain and I believe the pain causes muscle tension which causes exertion etc. Sorry for the litany. Some days just need to be gotten through. How are you doing? Is your COPD getting you down? Edith
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


Edth. Sorry to hear that you are having trouble with your COPD. It sure is a bummer of a disease. But Happy Birthday to you and try to enjoy it.

Sam Glad to see you back here. How are you getting on with yo sickness. Get better soon.

Good feelings and warm thoughts to both of you. Pug


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
> ...


Sue, after you get to a "certain" age, you're proud that you lived that long, so you brag a little!! LOL In my case, my Mom died from a sudden heart attack at the age of 48, my Dad died suddenly of a heart attack at the age of 64, so I feel that for me to still be alive at 83 is cause for a celebration. Don't you agree?


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
> ...


Oh, Lordy, I have noticed that and I'm only in my mid 60's "no one appreciates me, boo hoo" I'll work on getting over that.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Doris, I do agree, I especially celebrate that your heart is still working for you at 83.  You perk me up 

I guess I'm feeling vulnerable, all of a sudden with so many friends and acquaintences having problems and passing on.

Another friend of mine died last week, but her children and I talked about what a good long life she had, and how she was at peace with it, etc. They had an almost pleasant, wake, rather than a sad funeral. It was a reunion of sorts to see old friends we worked with, even under those circumstances. It seemed fitting given my departed friend's nature.

I spent this evening with my friend who's husband died a few weeks ago. She made hamburgers, and I took desert, which we had first  We then watch three movies before she felt like she could sleep and would let me go. 
She and I are having lunch tomorrow, with some other friends whom we worked with and one's husband was just admitted to a nursing home. (not merely because of age, but he has lived with brain damage, due to a motorcycle accident for 30 years or more) That and age are working against him, and his wife (our dear friend) seems to be drinking way too much.

Well, look at who's bringing down the lighthearted theme of our fun tea party. Forgive me. I'm not nearly as maudlin as I sound. No I'm not drinking all  
It IS almost 2AM however and I must get to bed so I can sleep a bit before the alarm goes off.

I'm starting a new regimen Monday, because I want to be like you, Doris, and so many others on KP who are growing older gracefully and with good humor. Yes, dear SIS, I will be fine tomorrow, and will celebrate the birthdays, with bells on, as planned  
Goodnight everyone, and may the rest of your weekends be celebrations :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Turning cold tonight! Just went outside with the dogs, and I wanted to go right back in. We have had such a mild winter so far that I think we are spoiled! Went to an engagement party tonight for one of my DD's friends. It is so hard to think that they are old enough to get married and start their own families. I just don't feel that I've gotten that old!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> I'm beginning to feel like a schizophrenic octopus
> 
> Hi Dave and KPers
> 
> ...


Although we haven't had many extremely hot days we have had many very hot days and our average for Dec was 1.4C above average and this month 2.4 above avarage so we have had a very warm summer. Tomorrow is only 24C I see- how wonderful especially if the humidity goes. (mind you compared to other places or humidty is not too bad, but we don't het a lot.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

1artist said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


I guess we just learn to respect our elders and betters. :-D I'm looking forward to when I'm old enough to be respected!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Althea, any time you want to send summer on around here, be my guest! I haven't been warm since...October?
> 
> I've frogged the sweater back to the collar line now and have to decide where to go with it, but nothing's making itself clear, so I may just work on something else for a while and let it sit until I have a better idea.
> 
> The rolls came out fantastic--ate dessert first, yes I did, with a cup of tea. But I'm sure I'll still have room for chili!


Along with Althea I would love to send you some of our summer! And we still have 2 months to go (only 1 officially summer but March is usually hot too). What a shame we can't swap places for a short while!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna your photos are lovely. The scene from the office is a great view. But the reflection is fantastic. The dried streambed looks lie the type of thing we would find here, even to the barb wire fence. Except that it still looks damp!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Please forgive my ignorance, but what are pagnotta? I have come across biga starters, but not pagnotta, perhaps you would care to share your receipt?!! yours etc. m.



flockie said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > The rolls came out fantastic--ate dessert first, yes I did, with a cup of tea. But I'm sure I'll still have room for chili!
> ...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My older brother Mark died in 1996 at the age of 36 so I am my mother's 1st child to reach 50 this past Monday.
Lisa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> My older brother Mark died in 1996 at the age of 36 so I am my mother's 1st child to reach 50 this past Monday.
> Lisa


Hi Lisa crafts 62- seems you and I are the only people on line! Does MI stand for Missouri?
yours etc. myfanwy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna your photos are lovely. The scene from the office is a great view. But the reflection is fantastic. The dried streambed looks lie the type of thing we would find here, even to the barb wire fence. Except that it still looks damp!


Hi darowil! you at least I know are earlier in the day and the same day as us. I saw earlier that you were having a hot day, but perhaps not as hot as forecast? M.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm around. Trying to get some reading and knitting done. Both of which suffer with KP. It tomorrow (our time) that is busy- relaxing on Sunday, if you don't sleep tonight they will be coming in. If you sleep they will be waiting for you in the morning.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

MI is Michigan,
Lisa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna your photos are lovely. The scene from the office is a great view. But the reflection is fantastic. The dried streambed looks lie the type of thing we would find here, even to the barb wire fence. Except that it still looks damp!
> ...


Not as hot, but much more humid than we have been having- I'm really feeling it currently. As I said somewhere earlier only 24 forecast for tomorrow- even if it is still muggy shouldn't be nearly so bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

at times it feels Like I come on line and everyone vanishes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


That sounds much better, it's the muggy that gets on top of me, and I end up exhausted-even when I was early twenties


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> MI is Michigan,
> Lisa


Hi Lisa crafts 62, as in Lake Michigan? and Milwauki etc. I was once exploring taking classes, there. can't recall what stopped me?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > one of my cats loved fruitcake- she was the dark tortoiseshell colour, her first litter was four ginger females. No kidding.
> ...


My first tortie was fluffy, and the daughter of my first ever kitten, many moons ago. My dad let me choose her when I was four. the ginger was Jennifer, and her kitten Ruth. My second Tortie was called Thistle, because she danced like thistle-down- I was very pregnant with my first- in those days unknown child! My second short-haired Tortie what could she be but just Thistle! both were incredibly faithful cats, and much loved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


 But you want to read your book?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
> ...


I'm joining the rest in wishing you a Happy Birthday Edith. It is 4:42 AM here. We had a bit of snow and the loud snow removal equipment is keeping me awake once again. So here I am. I have a friend named Edith--we call her Edie or Eedit with a Norske accent. 82 is getting younger every year--and think of this you are on the computer, not many 82ers are electronically adept. Wish you the best.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I've got so many due back to the library and I hate returning them unread!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Carol Ann - Welcome to the tea party!! I see that you are from Grove City. I graduated from GCC many years ago. Small world isn't it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Good night Australia...and good morning New York....Dave should have had his cuppa already. Here are a few pics of my day on the lake yesterday--if you recognize anyone, let me know.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, you make me jealous, 4 female ginger kittens! I've always been hoping to come across one, but no luck. I have a lovely tabby, Zippy, a rescue cat. She has very good manners but is the fussiest eater ever. I've had some dogs with peculiar eating habits, one loved raw runner beans & radishes. Another used to go blackberrying, eating them off the bush being very careful not to prick her nose. Did make us laugh. They were Cavalier King Charles spaniels which my DD & I bred for a few years.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorlenna, your photos are so good, especially the reflection one. I can certainly see why you are torn between locations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, you make me jealous, 4 female ginger kittens! I've always been hoping to come across one, but no luck. I have a lovely tabby, Zippy, a rescue cat. She has very good manners but is the fussiest eater ever. I've had some dogs with peculiar eating habits, one loved raw runner beans & radishes. Another used to go blackberrying, eating them off the bush being very careful not to prick her nose. Did make us laugh. They were Cavalier King Charles spaniels which my DD & I bred for a few years.


it was rather embarassing as well- I was so certain they were male I sexed all six the wrong way round. One was so badly deformed the vet said the only wise thing to do was to buy some ether...forgotten exact colour of the odd one out. but I gave away all these females as males. the one that went to Helen and Max was known as Tiger, until she had to become Tiger Lily for fairly obvious reasons. To have had 5 in my life is pretty unusual I guess. My last cat was Gin only name he would accept, [not my choice] now waiting to grow a white rose, beside my cameo tortie [not my very favourite colouring] only wild cats at present. Ringo thinks cats are there for him to chase... only reason in the world why they were put on earth...[long story omitted}...!!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Edith. Have a Great Day!
Judy


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Solena, great picture but what are the images on the left in the middle of the branches? I see a black wooden nut cracker with a mustach saulting and below that a great face and two owl eyes at the bottom. Is this the reflection and if so, what is it refected in?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Good night Australia...and good morning New York....Dave should have had his cuppa already. Here are a few pics of my day on the lake yesterday--if you recognize anyone, let me know.


THat looks like a lot of fun. I wish they did something like that where I live.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Edith!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

The joys of winter!



Sandy said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, afternoon or evening folks. This comes after Dave's Spicy Chicken Wings, but here is what is on my agenda today. With a cousin I will be going to the Art Shanties of Medicine Lake, about two miles from where I live, for a joyful afternoon exploring the artsy crowds doing all kinds of fun things--including knitters. Check out their slide shows from previous years. Last year did not happen because of far too much snow that covered the lake.
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Edith from me too. I have wondered how old our oldest member is, and how young is the youngest. It just doesn't seem a really polite question, but my interest in my elders is well-meant. My parents strongly taught us to 'respect' our elders with word and deed. I am lucky in that I also truly respect those older and wiser than myself. There is so much to learn that I have yet to hear! I hope you have a really good year, and maybe no days of feeling sad.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> flockie: Would be interested in your posting some of your artisan bread recipes. I love crusty home made bread and just the smell of it baking. Goes so well with a pot of soup too. I always slather with real butter and could eat my weight in it. Also love specialty breads, cinnamond and dessert breads. Looking forward to a professional recipe. Marlark Marge.


agree!!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy, I have decided that Chloe is an Anatolian Shepherd. She looks exactly like the pictures I find online. We got her at eight months, and the people who didn't want her any more told us that she was a Great Pyrenees/German Shepherd mix. There is no way she is any part a Great Pyrenees. She had some bad habits to work on. Luckily she is very smart and learned what we want pretty quickly.

I was going to do the coconut buns and went to the store and didn't buy coconut milk. I actually dreamed about them last night, so I must be really excited about them. Maybe next time I will look at the list in my pocket!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's 10:06 am here in Sunny San Antonio, but only, oh, we're up to 45F, it was 36 when I sat down to get caught up on the Tea Party happenings. 
Happy Birthday Edith, hope it's a whopper. 
Sorlena, Beautiful pictures. 
I'm hoping for a nice quiet day at home knitting, we'll see what DH has up his sleeve though. lol...
Well, now that I'm all caught up, I'm going to go get another cup of coffee and do some knitting and some nothing. 
Have a great day All.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

ok saw this and had to share!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Decided to do a little baking today. Actually I am baking a loaf of bread and making potato leek soup. I am still experimenting with the bread as I am on a low sodium diet now and have been cutting out on the sodium, which often seems to be everywhere. Bread is still one of the hardest things to make without salt, so I actually added a teeny bit of salt in with some Mrs. Dash's seasoning and hope that will work ok. I tried substituting onion powder once but that was just overpowering, and tried substituting with Mrs Dash's and didn't like the taste, so today's is a compromise with just 1/8 tsp salt and a dash of Mrs. Dash. I do hope that turns out well. Even if it isn't the greatest all is not lost, as I can use it later for making breadcrumbs, where it is the filling not the taste that is important. Trying to cut down on sodium is very challenging, but I did find several books out there which are wonderful. I went for a couple of months trying new recipes as I sought to replace old favourites. One book even gives substitutes for making cream soup mix to replace the sodium filled Campbell's one. My hubby really appreciated all the new recipes and now I am comfortable and not panicked knowing I have to watch sodium intake and have a good stock of tried recipes on hand. Can even look at "regular" recipes and have a feel if I can replace the sodium-rich ingredients, without adversely affecting the taste.
The smell of baking bread is wafting into here as I type and I can't wait to give it a try, with fingers crossed that this one might be the ideal recipe.
Sue


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Decided to do a little baking today. Actually I am baking a loaf of bread and making potato leek soup. I am still experimenting with the bread as I am on a low sodium diet now and have been cutting out on the sodium, which often seems to be everywhere. Bread is still one of the hardest things to make without salt, so I actually added a teeny bit of salt in with some Mrs. Dash's seasoning and hope that will work ok. I tried substituting onion powder once but that was just overpowering, and tried substituting with Mrs Dash's and didn't like the taste, so today's is a compromise with just 1/8 tsp salt and a dash of Mrs. Dash. I do hope that turns out well. Even if it isn't the greatest all is not lost, as I can use it later for making breadcrumbs, where it is the filling not the taste that is important. Trying to cut down on sodium is very challenging, but I did find several books out there which are wonderful. I went for a couple of months trying new recipes as I sought to replace old favourites. One book even gives substitutes for making cream soup mix to replace the sodium filled Campbell's one. My hubby really appreciated all the new recipes and now I am comfortable and not panicked knowing I have to watch sodium intake and have a good stock of tried recipes on hand. Can even look at "regular" recipes and have a feel if I can replace the sodium-rich ingredients, without adversely affecting the taste.
> The smell of baking bread is wafting into here as I type and I can't wait to give it a try, with fingers crossed that this one might be the ideal recipe.
> Sue


Here are some recipes that I had found, someone else I know has to go low sodium also, for his heart. 
http://www.lowsodiumliving.com/breadbox.php
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/low-salt-white-bread/
http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/25444/saltfree-or-low-sodium-bread-recipes-needed
http://www.myrecipes.com/t/low-sodium/breads/

Hope those give you some help and options.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks will give them a try too. Just tried a piece of my bread and I seem to have hit the right mix with teeny bit sodium and dash of Mrs. Dash. Have to see if hubby agrees.

Sue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - believe me it is not intentional - half of us are sleeping when you come on line - let me see - it is 12:30pm est here - it must be around 10:00am monday where you are. is that close?

i still want your summer heat - even the humidity - northwestern ohio is quite himid during the summer.

the sun was shinning this morning - the sky was blue - now the sky is quite overcast and it is snowing to beat the band. don't think it will amount to much.

the dogs have been quite a trial. max - standard poodle - is my sil's dog and is definitely a one man dog. finally got him to go out late last night - he had not been out all day - and he would not go back in. when gary is not around max acts like he is afraid of me and just barks. am not sure why - i tried and tried to get him inside - finally about 2:00am i told him i was going to bed and he could make the best of it. so he stayed outside all night which made my sleep most uneasy - worrying about him. finally about seven this morning he decided he would go inside. then blonco - yellow lab - went out and refused to go back in - i laid down and went back to sleep - my grandson came home around eleven and blonco was in the front yard - had gone over the invisible fence. he got him back in. so now they are all inside and they can stay inside. the family will be back this afternoon late.

sam



myfanwy said:


> at times it feels Like I come on line and everyone vanishes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ask4j - what great pictures - looks cold with everyone bundled up - what were in the art shanties?

is this a yearly celebration?

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Solena, great picture but what are the images on the left in the middle of the branches? I see a black wooden nut cracker with a mustach saulting and below that a great face and two owl eyes at the bottom. Is this the reflection and if so, what is it refected in?


Which picture do you mean? In the one of the lake, the things that may look like eyes are a hole in a log and its reflection, but I'm not sure what you mean by nutcracker?



wannabear said:


> Happy Birthday Edith from me too. I have wondered how old our oldest member is, and how young is the youngest. It just doesn't seem a really polite question, but my interest in my elders is well-meant. My parents strongly taught us to 'respect' our elders with word and deed. I am lucky in that I also truly respect those older and wiser than myself. There is so much to learn that I have yet to hear! I hope you have a really good year, and maybe no days of feeling sad.


One of the things I find most interesting about this forum, wannabear, is that we don't always know the ages of others, but we all have things in common we can talk about and we all have different quantities and types of knowledge--I try to respect everyone (and will until they give me a reason not to), and I love that I get the feeling others respect me, too, age irrelevant. I also feel I have a lot to learn, no matter how old I get, but if I can teach, all the better. What you said reminded me of two years ago when I was visiting back home and my cousin (who is about 30 years older than I am) was telling me stories about my dad and aunties when they were kids. Oh, the things I never knew! LOL Older people are a treasure trove and I for one appreciate every one!

And those pictures of the snow are just the kind of snow I like--someone else's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

e;dith - have a great happy birthday day - this is your day to do anything you want to. go for it.

sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> ask4j - what great pictures - looks cold with everyone bundled up - what were in the art shanties?
> 
> is this a yearly celebration?
> 
> sam


Thanks for asking Sam. It wasn't that cold in the upper 20's but the wind off the frozen lake was really cold. The first picture was a shanty that had a plastic opening with mirrored plastic all around so you could see in all directions. Another shanty offered cardboard boxes held together with duct tape and a strap to hold onto your head. It was a pin hole camera but you could see the image which was upside down from behind you--Dave the photograph would know what I am talking about. Another shanty demonstrated quilt making and other hobbies. Most shanties had wood burning stoves and only a few people could enter at a time. Most of my pictures from inside are backs of heads and we were so close but it was so much fun. One shanty was dancing to 60's music. There was a sphere that 5 or 6 people could enter that would spin as everyone sat around a wheel and turned it together. There was kite flying and children's actives, fun and learning. The cost for the afternoon came to $0.00. Although the entrance sign said "no dogs" (city ordinance) there were many beautiful dogs in jackets, sweaters and doggie boots and no body complained.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I once saw a room (in a museum) that had been turned into a pin hole camera--one could observe the street outside and the people going by upside down and backward!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I once saw a room (in a museum) that had been turned into a pin hole camera--one could observe the street outside and the people going by upside down and backward!


Exactly the same thing. Photography is really quite simple but made more complicated with lenses and mirrors. As the person conducting the demonstration said, this is actually how our eyes see things but our brains reinterpret the image.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dave: I appreciate the enrichment of your travels. I have never had the opportunity to travel much, so have had the experiences of others enrich my own experience, but the history you add would make any travel memorable. 
I lived with my mother who was on low sodium diet due to massive heart attack at 42. Her one boon was the lack of soups and sauces. In those days restrictions were 400mg and that was extremely restrictive. Here in the US a much more
liberal diet is recommended now=1500mg. and that is still far from the normal diet here of 3000-4000 mg. Try adding large quantities of garlic, you may have to get used to it slowly, but it adds something in flavor that makes you forget about the lack of sodium. 
Pictures were wonderful, I especially liked the covered bridges and later the dome of wood. The greens are so beautiful in some. 
I once attended classes in pain control, using biofeeback and imagery, meditation and exercise as sublimations.
My favorite images are of rainbows and sailing ships or
wateralls and lakes. Picturing the colors, the feelings evoked by those colors, the sounds of rushing waters all enhance mood and provide relief. I recall one tape the
"The healing waterfall" by Max Highstein that was particularly helpful to me and to many. In this waterfall were all the sensations and colors that bring about comfort, peace and wellbeing. Red being boldness, Orange being warmth, Yellow being renewal, green being calm or tranquility. blue, I've forgotten, Purple, being passion etc. I love that tape and have used it often in the past.
Currently use something similar in Tai chi practice. Somehow the frequent contemplation of that rainbow always brings me comfort, peace and tranquility in its memory the feelings are now almost instantaneous upon the thought of the rainbow. It helps to imagine all those sensations and delight in them and this also relieves depression for me.
Also just letting each day roll without a great deal of thought about yesterday or tomorrow helps also. I hope these thoughts can help some of you. Days roll quickly by and Spring, daffodils, iris, roses, daisys, lupin and goldenrod will soon grace tomorrow. Those of you with respiratory problems will experience better days and be able to breathe deeply and thoughly expel all those old and poisonous products in the midst of sunshine. 
Happy thoughts always,
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel for those affected by drought and fire, truely. 
I think it is good Russia will be getting some business. Ten plus years ago, I visited St Petersburg, and all I met were very cordial and welcoming. Everyone wanted to converse, "to practice my poor English" they said. Well, I congratulated them, communicated just fine, and I told them that if the situation were reversed, I would be drawing pictures. 
K


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Love to see snow in picture here in Los Angeles. 
K


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> ok saw this and had to share!!!


The other side of Minnesota!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Michigan has all 5 of the great lakes, Detroit (the motor city) Grand Rapids Lansing, Jackson. Milwalkee is in Wisconson which is one state to the left of Michigan it is connected to The Upper pensulia (spellling). You can take a ferry ride between the two in the summer.
Lisa


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, you make me jealous, 4 female ginger kittens! I've always been hoping to come across one, but no luck. I have a lovely tabby, Zippy, a rescue cat. She has very good manners but is the fussiest eater ever. I've had some dogs with peculiar eating habits, one loved raw runner beans & radishes. Another used to go blackberrying, eating them off the bush being very careful not to prick her nose. Did make us laugh. They were Cavalier King Charles spaniels which my DD & I bred for a few years.


Just looked up ginger cats, now I know what that tomcat that keeps hanging around here is. LOL I've had dogs that will eat just about anything, especially if we're hand feeding them what we're eating. We had one border collie that we had to watch really close, he would go pull tomatoes off of the vine and eat them. I also had one dog, Lady was a cocker spaniel mix, she hadn't ever had a litter of pups as far as we knew, but she forced a kitten we had to start nursing from her and actually produced milk for her. My husband just reminded me that she did that with two different cats. They wern't young kittens either, almost full grown.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All----I hope everyone is having a good weekend! 

I haven't had a chance to read-up on the TP yet, however I have a pattern question and was hoping for some advice? 
My pattern reads:
Cast on 102 sts. Work Moss St for 12 rows. Continue in st st until 13" with WS facing.
My question is: is it 13" from the beginning or 13" of st st?
I'd appreciate any help---thank you!
kerry


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Hi all from West Central Indiana (Covered Bridge Capital of the World.) It's 9:45 here and the day has been good. took a couple days vacation to help out at a wedding that's going on tomorrow. Kiddo bowled this afternoon and then straight back to school for basketball game and the winter homecoming dance. Made marinated fresh mozarella with black olives and roasted red peppers for appetizers for the wedding. Getting out my knitting after checking into the tea party!!! Have a great weekend all!!!


Yummm!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Just fresh mozarella cheese cut into cubes or around here it may come in pearls. Drain black olives and roasted red peppers, cover with zesty italian dressing. I usually add some red wine vinegar, fresh basil, or other fresh herbs from the herb garden, mix and let marinade. Usually I serve with toothpicks and crackers....


Thanks for sharing. Sounds really tasty!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Michigan has all 5 of the great lakes, Detroit (the motor city) Grand Rapids Lansing, Jackson. Milwalkee is in Wisconson which is one state to the left of Michigan it is connected to The Upper pensulia (spellling). You can take a ferry ride between the two in the summer.
> Lisa


Michigan does not border Lake Ontario so Michigan only touches four of the five great lakes in North America.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kerryn said:


> My pattern reads:
> Cast on 102 sts. Work Moss St for 12 rows. Continue in st st until 13" with WS facing.
> My question is: is it 13" from the beginning or 13" of st st?
> I'd appreciate any help---thank you!
> kerry


I'd say it is 13" from the cast on edge.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I would agree, measure from the cast on edge. Happy knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> myfanwy, I have decided that Chloe is an Anatolian Shepherd. She looks exactly like the pictures I find online. We got her at eight months, and the people who didn't want her any more told us that she was a Great Pyrenees/German Shepherd mix. There is no way she is any part a Great Pyrenees. She had some bad habits to work on. Luckily she is very smart and learned what we want pretty quickly.
> 
> I was going to do the coconut buns and went to the store and didn't buy coconut milk. I actually dreamed about them last night, so I must be really excited about them. Maybe next time I will look at the list in my pocket!


One of the reasons this fortnight has been so rough, was because I last did my shopping without my list. Normally I stick to it, and my budgeted amount. I bought things that were needed, but had not enough for food. A real blessing has come our way though, we have found a church where they speak in Samoan, which is what Fale needs, but the people are also fluent enough in English, to translate for me when I have not understood. Fale is so excited, and to have a focus in his week will help him to remember better what day it is. 
I love making bread. hope the buns work out well for you. 
Chloe reminds me a bit of the British lurcher.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I know how you feel about the muggyness. I visited my Mom when she still lived in Arkansas, summer of 1998, and I felt like I was swimming not walking! I could take a shower and before I finished drying off, I felt like I needed another! It really wasn't that hot there either, low to mid 90s (about 32C, I think). Here in California, mid 90's is hot but not too uncomfortable. Dry heat is a lot easier to take for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Iv'e got a shawl on! I'm cold! Its about 20C (68 F) and feels great. Went to sleep feeling had it with the weather and now cold- maybe I can get done today what I meant to do yesterday, but I just had no enegy. (actually have to get most of it done as someone is coming to stay for a couple of nights so better do some cleaning up. I probably need a husband who kicks up a bit more fuss when his wife doesn't do the house work. Or who has people to stay more often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan has all 5 of the great lakes, Detroit (the motor city) Grand Rapids Lansing, Jackson. Milwalkee is in Wisconson which is one state to the left of Michigan it is connected to The Upper pensulia (spellling). You can take a ferry ride between the two in the summer.
> ...


hi 5mmdpns! guess you have been busy. I knew my memory was not working but did not feel like going through to get the Atlas to check- In other words I was being lazy. Not got much knitting done this past few days , but the garden is coming under control- sometimes the black I am working on makes my eyes quite sore- so the obvious thing is -do something else. Am working hard to get my house properly organised. I have done two down sizes in the last 20 years, plus changing the use of rooms in this house several times. I am fortunate to have my little work room- that though needs a lot more organising. Rufus and Ringo both asleep at my side. DH listening to his Samoan programme. Like darowil, it is cooler here today, although Adelaide is an awfully long way away!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Iv'e got a shawl on! I'm cold! Its about 20C (68 F) and feels great. Went to sleep feeling had it with the weather and now cold- maybe I can get done today what I meant to do yesterday, but I just had no enegy. (actually have to get most of it done as someone is coming to stay for a couple of nights so better do some cleaning up. I probably need a husband who kicks up a bit more fuss when his wife doesn't do the house work. Or who has people to stay more often.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Good night Australia...and good morning New York....Dave should have had his cuppa already. Here are a few pics of my day on the lake yesterday--if you recognize anyone, let me know.


I've just got back from Central London. Looks like .you had a great day, lovely photos of the different events.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ask4j - what great pictures - looks cold with everyone bundled up - what were in the art shanties?
> ...


Love the sphere, that's a really cool design!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


imagine living somewhere like Singapore, when you see their humidity records! I agree with you, I handle a drier heat much better


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Can't you renew them? Our library lets us renew up to three times. Then if you're still not through with it, you can just check it back in and then re-check it out. hehe


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Hi All----I hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read-up on the TP yet, however I have a pattern question and was hoping for some advice?
> My pattern reads:
> ...


I would go with 13" from beginning. What are you making? If it's a scarf, the length wouldn't really matter.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Hi All----I hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read-up on the TP yet, however I have a pattern question and was hoping for some advice?
> My pattern reads:
> ...


Without seeing the pattern, I would guess 13" from the beginning. There should be overall dimensions or a diagram to confirm it.

Nothing to do with your pattern but free patterns are not always the way to go unless you plan on putting in a lot of time to correct or add missing information. Recently I found a lovely pattern on Ravelry that gave no dimensions anywhere and no line drawing. She did say it was a size 34 which means absolutely nothing. Another wonderful site is Pickles out of Norway--but beware of the "free patterns"--they are mere suggestions of the pictured project with no details given like starting at the bottom or knitting in the round and knitting straight, or worse yet no finished dimensions. Also one size fits all fits no one. Can you imagine shoes being sold "one size fits all"?? well our bodies are no different.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


How about designing an egg cozy for that one, Dave? I agree, it's really neat.

Did the boys enjoy their walking tour of London?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Done that already! Checked out which ones I wanted so can't be renwed and have them lined up to read first. Two I need to read because my nasty daughter when asked to pick up my books liked the look of two of them and so put her name down to read them so I can't extend them.One of the libraries is only one extension the other 2 (but then I realised that as this is 3 months it is rather hogging the book. If everyone did that it would only read by 4 people in the year).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I once saw a room (in a museum) that had been turned into a pin hole camera--one could observe the street outside and the people going by upside down and backward!


I love pinhole cameras, maybe I'll do a masterclass on making them one weekend instead of a receipt. Everybody can have a go and we can compare results. I have a couple of other little photographic diversions we could try, maybe at Easter so children and grandchildren can join in? I'll start with something simple first and we can work our way up.

I also love a good camera obscura, they come in all shapes and sizes. There's a particularly nice little one on the seafront at Santa Monica, the optics in the little turrent are original, from when it was located on the pier, but the building dates from the 1950s. Last time I visited, they left me alone to play with it for an hour or so, great fun!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

At our library you can check out books for 3 weeks & then renew them 1 more time. It is just up the road from where I live less than a mile so I can walk there when the weather is nice. They also have a web site so you can order books from any library in the districk ( spelling) 
Lisa


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Michigan has all 5 of the great lakes, Detroit (the motor city) Grand Rapids Lansing, Jackson. Milwalkee is in Wisconson which is one state to the left of Michigan it is connected to The Upper peninsula. You can take a ferry ride between the two in the summer.
> Lisa


You mean four right? Canadian providence Ontario is in between Michigan and Lake Ontario with just the tip of Lake Erie touching. Anyway Upper Michigan is the best for skiing because of their great snowfall, perhaps because it is between the two largest of the great lakes. Been there and enjoyed it back when I was younger.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Our loan period is 1 month for most books (some libraries have shorter periods for the more popular books which does make sense when you are the one waiting for the book- but is a nuisance when have it out and need to finish it quickly. One of our libraries has Hot Spot reads- 10 day loan, no extension and $5 fine for one day late. These are for the most popular but they also have 2 week loans on other copies of these books)


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

I've been noticing a weird trend on this thread. Everybody seems to be referring to this forum as TP for some reason. Isn't it KP? Just thought this was interesting, as it is more than one person. Not that I care, and I'm not being critical, just wondered.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful day today! A little cool, but sunny and warm with the sun shining on you. Lots of basketball today, but right now I'm watching some shows that I missed during the week. I have knitted a little and will continue to do that and hopefully finish the hat I'm working on and start my next bsj. This one is for a girl, so it will be different. I plan on adding a ruffle, and of course I'm using girly colors! I also have to do some laundry to get ready to work next week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> It's 10.50 a.m. Sunday in South Australia, and another hot day here. Not sure where in Oz Pug Retirement lives, but obviously not SA - I've had enough of summer, but still another month to go. A bit too hot to knit, but managed to block two scarves and sew up a cardigan, so feeling pleased with myself that 3 WIPs have turned into FOs. Only one cardi left unfinished (just a few modifications required) so ready to start on other things. Promised my 4 great-nephews a new jumper (sweater) for next winter. Have completed the two for my nephew's boys (aged 1 and 5), and will start on my niece's two (aged 8 and 11) next. Dave, browssing in a local bookstore recently I came across a slender book called "20 egg cosies to knit". I think the author was Susie Johns (published by Search Press) and cost AUD$10.95 - probably around 6 pounds. You might be vaguely interested in checking it out, though your own designs are probably superior. Might give you some ideas, anyway. Happy Sunday, folks.


I know Susie, she's a great designer! Different style fom me, so her book is worth getting for an alternative style of cosy!

ISBN 978-1-84448-634-2

Cover price is £STG4.99 in the UK., but Amazon has it for £3.77 delivered free in the UK, so there could be good deals on your local website.

Of course, your local library might be able to get it for you.

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I once saw a room (in a museum) that had been turned into a pin hole camera--one could observe the street outside and the people going by upside down and backward!
> ...


Here's a pic of the head "cameras" that we enjoyed.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> ok saw this and had to share!!!


Another Maxine? I wonder how old the woman is; judging by all the wrinkles, probably in her 90's. Feisty one, eh?

I don't blame her for having one gun - don't know about the others. If and when I become a widow, i plan to buy myself a gun and go to a firing range and learn how to use it. Our neighborhood is very safe, but you just never know!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My partner sometimes does workshops and he will often make a pinhole camera to show the students how basic a camera can be. They're always amazed...I'll bet it was really hard to walk around with one of those on your head!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ceili said:


> I've been noticing a weird trend on this thread. Everybody seems to be referring to this forum as TP for some reason. Isn't it KP? Just thought this was interesting, as it is more than one person. Not that I care, and I'm not being critical, just wondered.


KP is Knitting Paradise, the forum, but TP is Tea Party, just one topic on the forum. Every time I see TP, I think of the "other" TP. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > ok saw this and had to share!!!
> ...


Doris, I've been shooting since I was old enough to hold a gun, and I still hate handguns! Give me my old double barrel .20 gauge anytime.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > kac47874 said:
> ...


Maybe I'll get one of those for the house and a handgun for the car. I could always use the former as a weapon w/o shooting it. LOL

Come to think of it, I've only shot a rifle once. My Dad and i were visiting some of his friends who had a camp out in the woods in Vermont. I was in high school and one of the younger men showed me how to shoot. I didn't enjoy it because it backfired against my shoulder.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


That's mor a 'yarn bombing' task, I don't know if I've got time for one that size!

They only got four of five stories on the way to brekkers in Holborn and Chinese New Year in Trafalgar Square, I just threw them in along the way to pass the time.

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> ok saw this and had to share!!!


LOVE HER!!! My Grandma had the same attitude! Grandma looked like Granny from the Beverly Hillbillies, (Irene Ryan, who played Granny could have been my grandma's twin, when she was in makeup for the role.), had the same attitude and even some of the same mannerisms.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Thunderstorms last night here. This is a most peculiar winter. I'm afraid there'll be no snow for us this year. I have downloaded Evernote and already I've put a variety of things on there. It's just what I needed. Now bring on your recipes and patterns! I don't have to forget any more.


Sounds like here! I thought, no, I don't have storm shutters, but surely felt I could use them. The storm was full on the backside of my home, where all I have are French Doors. I thought they would blow in!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> ok saw this and had to share!!!


that's what they call a pistol packing mama. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > I've been noticing a weird trend on this thread. Everybody seems to be referring to this forum as TP for some reason. Isn't it KP? Just thought this was interesting, as it is more than one person. Not that I care, and I'm not being critical, just wondered.
> ...


Glad I'm not the only one that thinks of the other TP.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> I've been noticing a weird trend on this thread. Everybody seems to be referring to this forum as TP for some reason. Isn't it KP? Just thought this was interesting, as it is more than one person. Not that I care, and I'm not being critical, just wondered.


tea party (TP)

OOps already answered....

its the TP on KP soon we will have our own abbreviation dictionary


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

well the weather here has had a turn for the better. the white out conditions and wind are gone today. phew! a light dusting but still really cold. speaking of cold...the "flu" bug has left the building and the cold has moved in. feel just crummy. i am going to go and hope to catch up with you all again next weekend at the tp. lol. thank you dave for being such a great host as always :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> well the weather here has had a turn for the better. the white out conditions and wind are gone today. phew! a light dusting but still really cold. speaking of cold...the "flu" bug has left the building and the cold has moved in. feel just crummy. i am going to go and hope to catch up with you all again next weekend at the tp. lol. thank you dave for being such a great host as always :thumbup:


Hope the cold doesn't last too long.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > I've been noticing a weird trend on this thread. Everybody seems to be referring to this forum as TP for some reason. Isn't it KP? Just thought this was interesting, as it is more than one person. Not that I care, and I'm not being critical, just wondered.
> ...


Well, DUH! Several senior moments, all linked together, I guess.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > I've been noticing a weird trend on this thread. Everybody seems to be referring to this forum as TP for some reason. Isn't it KP? Just thought this was interesting, as it is more than one person. Not that I care, and I'm not being critical, just wondered.
> ...


Not more abbreviations, I've already reserved me a place in the _Rest Home for the Perpetually Bewildered_ from trying to keep track of all the _Dear closely or tenuously related in some way or other!_

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the prompt response! You all confirmed what I thought it should be. I'm making a jacket/sweater and on the back piece. I'll try to post a pic when (if) i finish it.
Thank you all!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


Yeah I've seen those too.... DH, DD, OMG!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Maybe I'll get one of those for the house and a handgun for the car. I could always use the former as a weapon w/o shooting it. LOL
> 
> Come to think of it, I've only shot a rifle once. My Dad and i were visiting some of his friends who had a camp out in the woods in Vermont. I was in high school and one of the younger men showed me how to shoot. I didn't enjoy it because it backfired against my shoulder.


You're also far less likely to miss with a shotgun. They all kick, but that's one reason I dislike handguns so much. For one thing, they are hard to control (they'll jerk your hand when you shoot--most TV cops don't hold them right, for it's not a one-handed job at all to shoot one) and for another, I have always felt they're only made for one purpose, one I would hope never to have. I would think, though, if you wanted to try one out, a local shooting range probably has a loaner for while you're there.

Once when I was kid, one of my daddy's friends asked me if I wanted to shoot a 10-gauge (by the way, the smaller the gauge, the bigger the shell); I was so excited! I put it up to my shoulder, aimed at the target, pulled the trigger, and promptly wondered why I was suddenly sitting on the ground. Yup, knocked me flat down.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Precisely--owning a gun can back fire in more than one way. My youngest brother who recently passed away was a gun dealer and my brother and I had to handle his estate. He asked me if I wanted one of the many guns before everything was auctioned off. I didn't even think about it--no! Guns do not make me safer if anything the opposite. I have my mouth to shout off any time I want.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ceili said:


> I've been noticing a weird trend on this thread. Everybody seems to be referring to this forum as TP for some reason. Isn't it KP? Just thought this was interesting, as it is more than one person. Not that I care, and I'm not being critical, just wondered.


I was a little confused at first too, but then I figured out they meant "Tea Party"


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'll get one of those for the house and a handgun for the car. I could always use the former as a weapon w/o shooting it. LOL
> ...


another story: an older couple that I know own a cabin in the woods and love to go deer hunting together--to me it's a man's sport. Sometimes we work estate sales together and one day Emmy showed up with sunglasses. When she took them off, she had a big shiner. I looked at Bud, her husband, with a question on my face and he immediately explained no he did not hit her but that Emmy had gotten a new scope for her gun and hadn't compensated for the kick-back--I believed him because Emmy is bigger than Bud and she loves her hunting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

......and DG is for Dave's Gannets!! :wink:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

can I use DP for my Darling Partner?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


They look like great fun, a really cool way with cardboard boxes!

I know a bunch of lads who'll love wearing them. I'm assuming they paint the inside white on one side and black on the others with the pinhole positioned so the path just misses your head?

Way cool!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


I just figure it doesn't really matter whom someone is referring to, as long as you know it's a person probably in the household or close to it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem with charts is you have to learn all over again what stitches they mean. You look at the chart and say ok the o is a yarn over - that's easy to remember. After that I am back to wondering again. Like learning a new language I guess. :lol:
> ...


I don't do much lace, so some of those charts look a bit of a horror to me. However, I much prefer charts for colour-work, I think it's far easier if I have a picture in front of me I can compare with the piece of knitting I'm holding. It's a bit like cross stitch, would you do that from written instructions?

I'm fairly ambivalent about cable charts, the symbols can be too alike, but I think I'm not so keen on thems because I'm very used to following written instructions for cables having learned from old books.

I have found that whilst you frequently get typing mistakes in writtent instructions, charts are usually perfect because it's far easier for the designer to spot a mistake!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I once saw a room (in a museum) that had been turned into a pin hole camera--one could observe the street outside and the people going by upside down and backward!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> can I use DP for my Darling Partner?


You may use what ever you wish for your DP!!  It is all good stuff!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh the headache I'm getting! All those alphabet designations put me too much in mind of where I work. There, every other word seems to be in some sort of code. I really did try to keep up with it, making my own little dictionery of abbreviations, but later just quit. Too much effort! Whenever I see them on office emails or memos, all I can say is JSMN! (Just Shoot Me Now!) The ones used here at the T.P. are all fairly understandable, though, so please don't mark me down as just another luddite curmudgeon! Although, come to think about it, you might be right!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

It's the tea party (TP) on the Knitting Paradise (KP)



Ceili said:


> I've been noticing a weird trend on this thread. Everybody seems to be referring to this forum as TP for some reason. Isn't it KP? Just thought this was interesting, as it is more than one person. Not that I care, and I'm not being critical, just wondered.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh the headache I'm getting! All those alphabet designations put me too much in mind of where I work. There, every other word seems to be in some sort of code. I really did try to keep up with it, making my own little dictionery of abbreviations, but later just quit. Too much effort! Whenever I see them on office emails or memos, all I can say is JSMN! (Just Shoot Me Now!) The ones used here at the T.P. are all fairly understandable, though, so please don't mark me down as just another luddite curmudgeon! Although, come to think about it, you might be right!!!


Siouxann, doesn't your office provide a list of acronyms and their meanings? In my government career, I worked for the Navy, Air Force, and Army at one time or another. They each had their own list. Some were the same, such as DOD for Department of Defense, but a lot were different. In addition to that, I worked in intelligence, engineering, battlefield automation, and last of all, personnel offices, each with it own acronyms. I was much younger then, thankfully, and could keep up with them.

It's sort of like the seasonings in cooking!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what are pagnotta? I have come across biga starters, but not pagnotta, perhaps you would care to share your receipt?!! yours etc. m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive my ignorance, but what are pagnotta? I have come across biga starters, but not pagnotta, perhaps you would care to share your receipt?!! yours etc. m.
> ...


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ......and DG is for Dave's Gannets!! :wink:


Love thast one.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorlenna - I checked all my baking books and could not find any using oat flour. However, I did find a bunch of recipes on www.recipeland.com 

Flockie


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Carol Ann - Welcome to the tea party!! I see that you are from Grove City. I graduated from GCC many years ago. Small world isn't it.


GCC is a great small college. I have a son who graduated from there is 1987.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Happy Birthday Edith from me too. I have wondered how old our oldest member is, and how young is the youngest. It just doesn't seem a really polite question, but my interest in my elders is well-meant. My parents strongly taught us to 'respect' our elders with word and deed. I am lucky in that I also truly respect those older and wiser than myself. There is so much to learn that I have yet to hear! I hope you have a really good year, and maybe no days of feeling sad.


Some time back, someone had a thread going about oldest and younges. I think oldest was 98 or 99 and youngest who was able to report in as a guest of her mother was 11. You must be a certain age to become a member here....Della


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Sorlenna - I checked all my baking books and could not find any using oat flour. However, I did find a bunch of recipes on www.recipeland.com
> 
> Flockie


Ah, I should have thought of searching!  Though it is nice to have a tried and true from someone who's used it, and thanks for looking. I will check out that site--not one I've been to before.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna, 
When I make breads & biscuits I will often sub part of the flour for oat flour. 
I use this one for my pocket pies

2cups all purpose flour
1cup oat flour
1tsp salt
1Tbs sugar
1tsp baking powder
1/3 cup shortening
1cup milk (more if needed)

Sift Dry ingredents in mixing bowl. Cut in shortening. Mix in milk quickly. 
lightly knead and let rest for 10 minutes. Cut dough into 12 equal pieces. 
On lightly floured surface roll into 5-6 inch circles
Put 2-3 tablespoons of filling of choice in canter of each round. Moisten edges with milk. Fold over and crimp edges with a fork. 
Brush with oil on both sides. bake at 350 F for 12- 15 minutes or until golden brown. 
You could also pan fry them. Mike likes them fried I prefer baked.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> That is great to hear Southern Gal, that you are underway with your scarf. I am finding it hard to concentrate doing it. Simple perhaps, but you need to be vigilant with it. I put it to one side when I turned another corner, this time in the other direction! The mohair in my yarn makes it very hard to unpick -it knots so easily. I have some boucle yarn, in a purple that I will make a second swatch with, because I WILL get those short rows right!! Today I am unpicking a black cardigan that I changed my mind about finishing. I am turning into shopping bags instead. DH is worrying about something going on in his life, hard to concentrate on two things at same time!!! Catch up with you again later!!
> absolutely basic pizza on our menu tonight, tomato, onion and cheese, can't make up my mind whether I should try sardines on it...
> finally figured out a way to connect the computer, and do the WIP, so I can follow the conversation, a bit better.
> enjoy your take outs!


i just wanted to throw this in, since you were mentioning pizza, one of our favorite pizza's we order it alot and also make ours at home, is a cheeseburger pizza, the sauce on it, (wait for it) is mustard out of the jar, cover the pizza with it, not thick, then have your cooked drained crumbled ground beef, add next, then a layer of chopped onion, and chopped dill pickles, and cover with cheddar cheese, i tell you, its soooooo good. didn't know if you would be willing to try. just a though, we make pizza at home quite often and we love t hat and a bacon chicken alfredo one. ok, later


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna,
> When I make breads & biscuits I will often sub part of the flour for oat flour.
> I use this one for my pocket pies
> 
> ...


Thanks--I'll have to try that one out this week!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know the biga is a starter, but is it only used in specific breads?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dave, I live in so cal, and I've done alot of photography and many years ago worked in a dark room, before color photography and digitals, but I don't know what Camera Obscura means. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

I'm back KP'ers congratulate me my granddaughter has arrived today. 7#15oz. with a little light colored hair. I'll see her in person on Tues. WooHoo. d


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats artist1 - grandbabies are so much fun - and you can hand them back if they need changed. lol

sam

and yes - i have changed my share of diapers.



1artist said:


> I'm back KP'ers congratulate me my granddaughter has arrived today. 7#15oz. with a little light colored hair. I'll see her in person on Tues. WooHoo. d


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Sam but I'm even up for that. Higher that a kite with no bad drugs on board.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

While I don't always join in on the tea party, I always visit it. But this time I want to brag about my 3 yr old grand daughter! Hope you don't mind. She sang her ABC's to me (correctly) and she no longer needs diaper. day or night. I know there are lots of children potty rained before that but I am proud of her. Actually one of my grandsons was potty trained and walked at nine months. Mainly because he had an older brother and was going to mock him! His mother didn't mind in the least!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new grandaughter, obviously the recipient of a good deal of your future knitting projects and maybe another knitter in the offing too. Though I've no children or grandchildren of my own, my brothers children somewhat served in that capacity for me as he was 11 yrs. older than I. There is nothing so satisfying as to instill family knowledge and traditions in the next generation. Though I don't see them much anymore I know that they know their granpa because of the contacts with him that I made possible. And they will have things to give their children that come from me. Marlark Marge.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

That is potty trained!! She sang to me over Skype.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

1artist said:


> I'm back KP'ers congratulate me my granddaughter has arrived today. 7#15oz. with a little light colored hair. I'll see her in person on Tues. WooHoo. d


Congratulations, 1Artist! I love little girls!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

1artist said:


> I'm back KP'ers congratulate me my granddaughter has arrived today. 7#15oz. with a little light colored hair. I'll see her in person on Tues. WooHoo. d


Awww, Congtatulations Grandma!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

nickerina said:


> While I don't always join in on the tea party, I always visit it. But this time I want to brag about my 3 yr old grand daughter! Hope you don't mind. She sang her ABC's to me (correctly) and she no longer needs diaper. day or night. I know there are lots of children potty rained before that but I am proud of her. Actually one of my grandsons was potty trained and walked at nine months. Mainly because he had an older brother and was going to mock him! His mother didn't mind in the least!!


Wow, What great achievements!!! 
Also, My Niece is in love with SC. She wants to move there


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

thank you thank you I've been waiting so long for one that I feel I made her myself. She's the first girl in three generations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive my ignorance, but what are pagnotta? I have come across biga starters, but not pagnotta, perhaps you would care to share your receipt?!! yours etc. m.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

1artist, congrats on the grandbaby, so happy for you, your needles are going to be busy.  
nickerina, congrats on the potty trained ABC's, it's so exciting whenever they achieve that next step. :thumbup:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

It's on page 11 of this thread. Hope you find it.



myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > That is great to hear Southern Gal, that you are underway with your scarf. I am finding it hard to concentrate doing it. Simple perhaps, but you need to be vigilant with it. I put it to one side when I turned another corner, this time in the other direction! The mohair in my yarn makes it very hard to unpick -it knots so easily. I have some boucle yarn, in a purple that I will make a second swatch with, because I WILL get those short rows right!! Today I am unpicking a black cardigan that I changed my mind about finishing. I am turning into shopping bags instead. DH is worrying about something going on in his life, hard to concentrate on two things at same time!!! Catch up with you again later!!
> ...


thank you very much for the thought, Ihave some beef [mince] still in the deepfreeze, but it won't be much longer and I will be defosting it!! I am determined I will get that triangular scarf right. Have a differnt WIP this week, unfortunately in black which is very tough on my eyes, so it is pick it up, work for a bit, and then rest until I can see properly again. the optometrists thinks it is related to having had migraines when I was young. Not complaining, it's just another of those things you learn to live with. There is a nice cool breeze coming in, it is nearly 5 so I better get started on the evening meal! lol, m.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

1artist said:


> I'm back KP'ers congratulate me my granddaughter has arrived today. 7#15oz. with a little light colored hair. I'll see her in person on Tues. WooHoo. d


So very special!! Congratulations on your new little darling!! We had 2 little darling girls born in July! One just got her first tooth! Little sweethearts! You will have so much fun! Enjoy!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy - Pagnotta is a rustic round crusty bread. The recipe was posted here earlier on this tea party along with the biga starter. If you can't find it let me know. Flockie[/quote]

I now have the page number for the original post. thankyou very much. Hope you are enjoying your evening!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> congrats artist1 - grandbabies are so much fun - and you can hand them back if they need changed. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, are you originally from PA?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I know the biga is a starter, but is it only used in specific breads?


I have a recipe for Grissini Torinesi (long skinny breadsticks) that uses biga, as well as a Couronne Royale which is shaped into a ring; and several others.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

flockie said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I know the biga is a starter, but is it only used in specific breads?
> ...


I think biga has different names in different languages. And can be used in just about any yeast dough. I think it's the same as poolish.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> I think biga has different names in different languages. And can be used in just about any yeast dough. I think it's the same as poolish.


yes, you are correct.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nickerina - welcome to the tea party - i hope you will join us often diuring the week - we love new members - tell us about yourself - maybe even share a favorite recipe - we all love to eat and knit - and not necessarily in that order.

sam



nickerina said:


> While I don't always join in on the tea party, I always visit it. But this time I want to brag about my 3 yr old grand daughter! Hope you don't mind. She sang her ABC's to me (correctly) and she no longer needs diaper. day or night. I know there are lots of children potty rained before that but I am proud of her. Actually one of my grandsons was potty trained and walked at nine months. Mainly because he had an older brother and was going to mock him! His mother didn't mind in the least!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mjs - what made you ask? i was born in lima, ohio - spent some of the war years in windber, pa - then to lanark, illinois for a couple of years where i went to first grade - then the summer before second grade moved to myersdale, pa - and the summer before eighth grade moved to scalp level, pa - and graduated from high school in windber - scalp level and windber are right beside each other. actually we were not far from johnstown, pa - site of the famous flood. i would love to have a cabin up in the alleganies somewhere - beautiful country.

also lived in somerset, pa for the first two years of married life -another lifetime ago.

sam



mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > congrats artist1 - grandbabies are so much fun - and you can hand them back if they need changed. lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flockie - we are going to have to have the recipe for that one - you know you can't mention something without a recipe - or it you do - i'm first in line to ask for it. lol

sam



flockie said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I know the biga is a starter, but is it only used in specific breads?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I know the biga is a starter, but is it only used in specific breads?
> ...


Hi flockie, I would be interested to see those recipes, I have made grissini, but my recipe did not use a biga.
myfanwy down under


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave & anyone else who would like to know the book I got on Friday for my birthday Charts Made Simple by J.C. Briar teaches you how to read the symbols like the stitches they are. At the end of each chapter there is an overview, a quiz & then she asks you to make a swatch like the ones used in the quiz. The first chapter also teaches you how to tweak the chart to your liking. I really like it & am glad that I bought it. It also teaches a chapter on cables.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody!

The last flight of gannets departed at 7:00a.m., to go back to school, peace has returned... until next weekend!

I've got them well-trained, all sheets, duvet covers, pillow-cases and towels were brought down, they even put the first load in the washing machine, on the correct cycle! Of course, the refrigerator is nearly empty and they did a serious raid on the biscuit (cookie) supplies, I'm also missing four pounds of marmalade! 

I think I'll be going shopping this morning!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I know the biga is a starter, but is it only used in specific breads?
> ...


I love _Grissini_ please do share your receipt!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nickerina said:


> While I don't always join in on the tea party, I always visit it. But this time I want to brag about my 3 yr old grand daughter! Hope you don't mind. She sang her ABC's to me (correctly) and she no longer needs diaper. day or night. I know there are lots of children potty rained before that but I am proud of her. Actually one of my grandsons was potty trained and walked at nine months. Mainly because he had an older brother and was going to mock him! His mother didn't mind in the least!!


Excellent progress! Children all develop at different rates, the little team mascot for _The Lad's_ race team is eight and can name any motor-bike, but he struggles to tell the time and still can't tie his shoe-laces, these things work out in the end!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> I'm back KP'ers congratulate me my granddaughter has arrived today. 7#15oz. with a little light colored hair. I'll see her in person on Tues. WooHoo. d


Congratulations! You had run out of things to knit, hadn't you?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh the headache I'm getting! All those alphabet designations put me too much in mind of where I work. There, every other word seems to be in some sort of code. I really did try to keep up with it, making my own little dictionery of abbreviations, but later just quit. Too much effort! Whenever I see them on office emails or memos, all I can say is JSMN! (Just Shoot Me Now!) The ones used here at the T.P. are all fairly understandable, though, so please don't mark me down as just another luddite curmudgeon! Although, come to think about it, you might be right!!!


I blame all those business schools, they keep churning out twenty-five year old 'managers' who haven't a clue about the way things work, so they settle for baffling everybody with insane codes in the hope we won't spot the yawning chasms in their knowledge!

I can out-curmudgeon anyone!
Dave


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dave- agree!

We even have a website dedicated to acronyms, a computer decoder ring!

Kathy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dave, I live in so cal, and I've done alot of photography and many years ago worked in a dark room, before color photography and digitals, but I don't know what Camera Obscura means. Marlark Marge.


_Camera Obscura_ literally means _darkened room_. The Greeks in the classical era were the first to work out that if you darkened a room and had a small hole in the curtains an upside-down image of the outside scene would be projected onto the opposite wall. This effect is mentioned by Plato and Thales played with it in one of his scientific papers.

During the Renaissance, the availability of optical elements meant artists could set up a tent with an arrangement of lenses to project an image which they could then trace, portable table-sized devices were later developed. This was the key to the very great accuracy and precision of artists like Canaletto.

In the nineteenth century, optics really moved on and they discovered how to create flat-field asperical lenses and arrange them in groups. The Camera Obscura became a very popular attraction. People would pay to enter a darkened room to see a panoramic image of the outside world projected onto a large white table. Some of these were very large indeed, Edinburgh's Camera Obscura is one of the world's finest and has its own tower next to Edidburgh Castle at the top of the Royal Mile, the lower floors of the turret are filled with excellent exhibitions about light and photography, it's a 'must-see' if you visit the city.

http://www.camera-obscura.co.uk/

Santa Monica's is much smaller, but it's still a little gem, well worth a visit if you get a chance. I also love the modern architecture of it's 'house', very California!

http://947thewave.radio.com/2010/04/19/the-camera-obscura-santa-monicas-hidden-sight-2/

http://www.bridgeandtunnelclub.com/bigmap/outoftown/california/losangeles/cameraobscura/index.htm

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Dave & anyone else who would like to know the book I got on Friday for my birthday Charts Made Simple by J.C. Briar teaches you how to read the symbols like the stitches they are. At the end of each chapter there is an overview, a quiz & then she asks you to make a swatch like the ones used in the quiz. The first chapter also teaches you how to tweak the chart to your liking. I really like it & am glad that I bought it. It also teaches a chapter on cables.
> Lisa


I'm glad you're getting to grips with it, sounds like an excellent 'birthday book'. As I said before, with colour-work, I much prefer charts; once you get the hang of boustrophedonics, they're so much easier to use.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> It's on page 11 of this thread. Hope you find it.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> The last flight of gannets departed at 7:00a.m., to go back to school, peace has returned... until next weekend!
> ...
> ...


Dear FireballDave, my young helper and Igot started on some long overdue motor mower maintenance today. She was quite amazed at how black the oil had got. Next fortnight hope to acquire a new spark plug. tomorrow I hope to find someone to show me how to thread the 'weed-eater'. Zara has tried over and over, and we can't get it right! Jerusalem Artichokes growing mightily, and a flourishing [marrow] from last year's compost.

I muffed my reply to your suggestion of amasterclass on the pin hole camera- I would be a definite starter on that. the GS is an enquiring little fellow and with big sis to help him, they can achieve quite unexpected things.

someone has just become a grandmother, congratulations

there have been some lovely, and interesting photos posted! and I am well on my way with anew WIP, need in a few days time.

time to start getting ready for the next weekend , I am so glad I opened up the Tea Party, I had assumed it was something you went physically, to. Being so far away I thought I don't want to feel too isolated- but you are a bunch of livewire wnthusiasts, and it is great feeling part of things!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

To-day is _Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day_...

Go on, you know you want to!

http://www.fast-pack.com/bubblewrapappreciation.html

Have fun with the game!
Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Enjoy your shopplng, Dave. Sounds like some more Seville oranges needed. We are opting for Sausage Casserole today as the weather has become so cold suddenly down here. 
We used to take our grandchildren Youth Hostelling, that was a good opportunity to teach them about being responsible for clearing away and folding the sheets etc. I still enjoy the hostels with our Trefoil goup, Girl Guides who never grew up!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you're getting to grips with it, sounds like an excellent 'birthday book'. As I said before, with colour-work, I much prefer charts; once you get the hang of boustrophedonics, they're so much easier to use.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well that was a worthful few minutes popping bubble wrap I must say. Proper stuff is better.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> To-day is _Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day_...
> 
> Go on, you know you want to!
> 
> ...


my youngest son once gave me a key chain that had a game of bubble wrap popping on it... kept me occupied while waiting for his college concerts to begin


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I recently bought a freezer which came with bout six sq. yds. of bubble wrap, think of the time I could waste enjoying popping that. I am saying nothing about "that word" I think he's just showing off.l Lol.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> To-day is _Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day_...
> 
> Go on, you know you want to!
> 
> ...


The video was rather cute. Now add 12 grandkids or two teens to the equation, it gets rather loud at times.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Della said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Edith from me too. I have wondered how old our oldest member is, and how young is the youngest. It just doesn't seem a really polite question, but my interest in my elders is well-meant. My parents strongly taught us to 'respect' our elders with word and deed. I am lucky in that I also truly respect those older and wiser than myself. There is so much to learn that I have yet to hear! I hope you have a really good year, and maybe no days of feeling sad.
> ...


Now that's impressive. I missed out on that thread. The changes we go through as time goes by, and those older members have seen the most. Now getting on the computer to be part of a conversation - just another change and not such a bad one, I think.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

BIG congrats! Must be fun. We still have no grandkids...but we can wait. I'm sure it will happen in a year or two.....want the kids to be sure they are ready first!



1artist said:


> I'm back KP'ers congratulate me my granddaughter has arrived today. 7#15oz. with a little light colored hair. I'll see her in person on Tues. WooHoo. d


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Enjoy your shopplng, Dave. Sounds like some more Seville oranges needed. We are opting for Sausage Casserole today as the weather has become so cold suddenly down here.
> We used to take our grandchildren Youth Hostelling, that was a good opportunity to teach them about being responsible for clearing away and folding the sheets etc. I still enjoy the hostels with our Trefoil goup, Girl Guides who never grew up!


I have no complaints about the boys, every room was tidy and they all behaved themselves impeccably. My neighbour loves taking in the over-flow, she's in her late sixties and says they keep her young. Apparently her weekend house-guests left her 2lbs of chocs and a bouquet of flowers, one of them whizzed down to the flower stall in the High Street as it was setting up at 6 this morning to get them, she's all misty-eyed!

They went for the satsuma marmalade the most, one batch is so sweet it'd make Barbie wince, I know exactly which two raided that shelf! I'm not at all annoyed, I'd much rather they ate my preserves which only contain fruit, sugar and water than waste their money on a _jar of dubiety_ from the _Palace of Hell!_ Talking of sevilles, I bought 3 lbs for £2 in the market, that'll make a good 12 lbs of marmalade!

The market was very good to-day, Mondays can be a bit iffy, pineapples for 50p, cucumbers the same price, half a dozen lemons for £1 and well over 2lbs of courgettes for £1.

I'm just about to prepare the sevilles, I'll also knock up a batch of pineapple and courgette jam, that's gorgeous!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I recently bought a freezer which came with bout six sq. yds. of bubble wrap, think of the time I could waste enjoying popping that. I am saying nothing about "that word" I think he's just showing off.l Lol.


Find another single word that means the same thing and I'll use it!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning all, and congratulations on the new grandbaby! I got my first last year and though I haven't officially met him yet, he still brings me a lot of joy through pictures and videos and the phone (though the little stinker has a penchant for pushing buttons and sometimes hangs up on me!). I will get my second this summer and am very excited, as I hope to get back out that way (PA, Sam!) and meet them both; DD is due at end of June/early July, so I'm shooting for the second week in July...must save all my pennies until then!

Dave, I relate to your stories of the gannets--when my kids were all at home, I often had a house full for the weekends, but that was fine by me, since I knew where MINE were and what they were doing! I sometimes miss it...but only sometimes, ha ha. 

Youngest DD turns 21 next week! She still lives here (she's in school) and I love having her around; she'll be a great road trip companion this summer as well. We've had some crazy times in the car! 

I plan to try out the biga and bread recipes later this week--I've got a Man Underfoot today and feel pretty sure he would complain about the "smell" from the fermentation (though he will no doubt like and eat plenty of the bread once it's done). We do have some we need to eat up first, anyway, for homemade doesn't keep nearly as long as store-bought, but I'd rather have homemade any day.

And on a final note--Bubble wrap = cheap therapy! :mrgreen:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> flockie - we are going to have to have the recipe for that one - you know you can't mention something without a recipe - or it you do - i'm first in line to ask for it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


http://artisanbreadbaking.com/bread/biga/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> myfanwy - Pagnotta is a rustic round crusty bread. The recipe was posted here earlier on this tea party along with the biga starter. If you can't find it let me know. Flockie


That sounds like exactly what I need--planning to make split pea soup later this week!


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

1artist said:


> I'm back KP'ers congratulate me my granddaughter has arrived today. 7#15oz. with a little light colored hair. I'll see her in person on Tues. WooHoo. d


Congratulations!! I see many new sweaters and hats in her future.
Carol Ann


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh the headache I'm getting! All those alphabet designations put me too much in mind of where I work. There, every other word seems to be in some sort of code. I really did try to keep up with it, making my own little dictionery of abbreviations, but later just quit. Too much effort! Whenever I see them on office emails or memos, all I can say is JSMN! (Just Shoot Me Now!) The ones used here at the T.P. are all fairly understandable, though, so please don't mark me down as just another luddite curmudgeon! Although, come to think about it, you might be right!!!
> ...


You're on to something there Dave. These young people are given courage way beyond their experience and corporations love to hire them because....truth is, young and dumb. My experience took me three years on the job to apply anything I had studied and learned and then it was the experience and wisdom of others that gave me the real tools I needed. The experience of others is something you will not glean in a corporation because they are fired before 50. In all my years in the "working wars" I perhaps hired, trained and supervised 200 persons of various ages--I kept files on each one for 20 years which I now have destroyed. Responsibility doesn't end until the last reference request.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, you know if I could find another word it wouldn't be as good as yours by a long shot. You just crack me up the words you use, in fact you remind of my late husband & you'll never get a greater compliment than that from me!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> mjs - what made you ask? i was born in lima, ohio - spent some of the war years in windber, pa - then to lanark, illinois for a couple of years where i went to first grade - then the summer before second grade moved to myersdale, pa - and the summer before eighth grade moved to scalp level, pa - and graduated from high school in windber - scalp level and windber are right beside each other. actually we were not far from johnstown, pa - site of the famous flood. i would love to have a cabin up in the alleganies somewhere - beautiful country.
> 
> also lived in somerset, pa for the first two years of married life -another lifetime ago.
> 
> ...


It was the language, which I have not heard anywhere but here - specifically "need changed".


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Siouxann, doesn't your office provide a list of acronyms and their meanings? In my government career, I worked for the Navy, Air Force, and Army at one time or another. They each had their own list. Some were the same, such as DOD for Department of Defense, but a lot were different. In addition to that, I worked in intelligence, engineering, battlefield automation, and last of all, personnel offices, each with it own acronyms. I was much younger then, thankfully, and could keep up with them.

It's sort of like the seasonings in cooking!![/quote]

I received nothing regarding the abbreviations. I think they expected them to enter my brain by osmosis. Little did they know what a barnacle-brain they had hired! Whenever i ask a co-worker what XXXX is, they reply that they don't know what the letters stand for, but what they mean is . . . Perhaps this is the wave of the future. As long as I know what I'm supposed to do with the information, I guess it's OK.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

dandylion said:


> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> > While I don't always join in on the tea party, I always visit it. But this time I want to brag about my 3 yr old grand daughter! Hope you don't mind. She sang her ABC's to me (correctly) and she no longer needs diaper. day or night. I know there are lots of children potty rained before that but I am proud of her. Actually one of my grandsons was potty trained and walked at nine months. Mainly because he had an older brother and was going to mock him! His mother didn't mind in the least!!
> ...


She will love it here but don't come if she doesn't have a job or is retired. There is NO work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I received nothing regarding the abbreviations. I think they expected them to enter my brain by osmosis. Little did they know what a barnacle-brain they had hired! Whenever i ask a co-worker what XXXX is, they reply that they don't know what the letters stand for, but what they mean is . . . Perhaps this is the wave of the future. As long as I know what I'm supposed to do with the information, I guess it's OK.


We have a bunch, too...which I tend to forget, even though I do have documents that explain them. When I work with my team, I usually just spell out what I mean, especially for the newer ones. Until I see one of them use an acronym, I don't know if they know what it is, either!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> nickerina - welcome to the tea party - i hope you will join us often diuring the week - we love new members - tell us about yourself - maybe even share a favorite recipe - we all love to eat and knit - and not necessarily in that order.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam. I usually read most of it. I enjoy all the comments. I can't say I have a favorite recipe because I don't like to cook! My husband is a great cook, fortunately! I am a displaced New Englander that came to SC by way of Ohio. Spent many hours in Lima when we lived in Kenton. Made the triangle in OH - Galion, Kenton, Delaware/Columbus then transferred back to NE to RI for 7 years before moving to SC. My children are scattered over the country. My daughter is still in OH but my sons are in CA and OR. I also have an older grand daughter in England, she married an English young man.
Got to go to her wedding and to visit my clans castle in Scotland. It was great just not enough time to see all we wanted to see.
I love KP, probably spend too much time on it but it has inspired me to start knitting and crocheting more that a couple items a year. I can't believe what I have accomplished since joining KP! Thank you all!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Siouxann, doesn't your office provide a list of acronyms and their meanings? In my government career, I worked for the Navy, Air Force, and Army at one time or another. They each had their own list. Some were the same, such as DOD for Department of Defense, but a lot were different. In addition to that, I worked in intelligence, engineering, battlefield automation, and last of all, personnel offices, each with it own acronyms. I was much younger then, thankfully, and could keep up with them.
> 
> It's sort of like the seasonings in cooking!!


I received nothing regarding the abbreviations. I think they expected them to enter my brain by osmosis. Little did they know what a barnacle-brain they had hired! Whenever i ask a co-worker what XXXX is, they reply that they don't know what the letters stand for, but what they mean is . . . Perhaps this is the wave of the future. As long as I know what I'm supposed to do with the information, I guess it's OK.[/quote]

Acronyms have nothing to do with dumb managers, Dave. They are a necessary evil when you work for the government. Each office, each project, etc. has a long title, sometimes several words long. Just think how much paper would be wasted if a typist had to spell it out each time it was used in a document. Acronyms save a lot of time, also. Those who work with the same ones day after day learn them. It's when you try to read a document from another office or agency that it becomes a problem, but every typist know that the first time you spell out the title, you always put the acronym in parentheses right after it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Siouxann, doesn't your office provide a list of acronyms and their meanings? In my government career, I worked for the Navy, Air Force, and Army at one time or another. They each had their own list. Some were the same, such as DOD for Department of Defense, but a lot were different. In addition to that, I worked in intelligence, engineering, battlefield automation, and last of all, personnel offices, each with it own acronyms. I was much younger then, thankfully, and could keep up with them.
> ...


Acronyms have nothing to do with dumb managers, Dave. They are a necessary evil when you work for the government. Each office, each project, etc. has a long title, sometimes several words long. Just think how much paper would be wasted if a typist had to spell it out each time it was used in a document. Acronyms save a lot of time, also. Those who work with the same ones day after day learn them. It's when you try to read a document from another office or agency that it becomes a problem, but every typist know that the first time you spell out the title, you always put the acronym in parentheses right after it.[/quote]

The joys of working for oneself! I delight in marching through it all and ignoring anything I don't understand. I find waiting patiently until they run out of bluster the best policy. They do run out of abbreviations and jargon eventualyy, then I bat them around the head with my lexicon... Most satisfying!

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


The joys of working for oneself! I delight in marching through it all and ignoring anything I don't understand. I find waiting patiently until they run out of bluster the best policy. They do run out of abbreviations and jargon eventualyy, then I bat them around the head with my lexicon... Most satisfying!

Dave[/quote]

No longer working I just tend to guess what something means and that is fine until someone corrects me, or gives his/her own interpretation. Sometimes there is something to be said about the expression that ignorance is bliss. Sometimes ignorance is the place I am happy to be.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Tea Party - just let me know if you ever get tired of my posting recipes. Here are the ones requested:

Biga (starter)
bread flour 456 grams (1 pound)
water 400 grams (14 ounces)
instant yeast 2 grams (1/2 teaspoon)
yield 858 grams (30 ounces)

Combine ingredients. Ferment 4 hours at room temperature and then refrigerate overnight. Pull Biga from refrigerator 1 hour before using. Note: I have put U.S. weights in ().

Grissini Torinesi
bread flour 755 grams (1 pound 10.5 ounces)
water 456 grams (16 ounces)
salt 10 grams (2 teaspoons)
biga 120 grams (4.2 ounces)
instant yeast 3 grams (3/4 teaspoon)
butter 15 grams (1 tablespoon)
oil 15 grams (1 tablespoon)
yield 1374 grams (47 ounces)

Mix dough and ferment until doubled. Roll dough into tight log. Slice pieces of dough from the short end of the log and stretch/roll them into bread sticks. Make certain that the bread sticks are uniform in thickness over their length or they will not bake evenly. Bake in 400 degree (F) oven, 20 - 30 minutes, or until golden and thoroughly dried out. 

Note: Sorry don't know UK degrees vs US 400 degrees. I have also sprinkled freshly grated parm cheese, or garlic powder, or sesame seeds before baking. YUM!

Couronne Royale
bread flour 1 kilogram (38.5 ounces)
water 760 grams (29.2 ounces)
honey 20 grams (.75 ounces)
salt 22 grams (.8 ounces)
potato puree 100 grams (3.8 ounces)
biga 300 grams (11.5 ounces)
yield 2202 grams (5 pounds 4.5 ounces)

Mix ingredients and let rise until doubled. Divide into 900 gram pieces, shape into a lightly rounded ball. Rest, shape into rings. Bake 480 degrees (F) for 45 minutes. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Flockie, I so love breadsticks! You never need to apologise for posting a receipt on the Tea Party, there's quite a few foodies here!

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for that. I know I am not really lazy I just think I should do more. I see things that need doing and while sitting and knitting, I think I can do that. Hhalf way through the job I realize I've overdone again. Pass the TYlenol Extra Strength. LOL Edith


pattys76 said:


> Hi Edith, Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a really great day for your birthday! I wouldn't worry too much about appearing to be lazy, anybody that knows you knows better, and those that don't, well their opinion doesn't matter!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks. My mother in law was named Martha. I guess the reason I mentioned my age is that I am amazed I made it this far. There was a time I thought 50 was OLD. Most days I don't feel old. Today is a good day. Edith


dandylion said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is 3pm on a lazy Saturday afternoon in Carlisle. DS is watching Starwars on a DVD. I am catching up on some laundry, knitting a baby sweater for a young lady from my church and catching up on my EMail. The last few days I was really depressed and not interested in much more than gettingb through the day. Don't know what that was about but glad it's over.
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I certainly do. Congratulations and many healthy years more. Edith


DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

nickerina said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > nickerina said:
> ...


She and my nephew are both nurses. Does that still apply? 
My nephew is a nurse in a Cath Lab at the V A and the niece is an RN in Indy, and is reaching for Master Sargeant in the Air Force Reserves at Grissom AFB. I have always assumed that they could find jobs anywhere they moved to, but we all know what assuming does for you


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks. My mother in law was named Martha. I guess the reason I mentioned my age is that I am amazed I made it this far. There was a time I thought 50 was OLD. Most days I don't feel old. Today is a good day. Edith
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> ...


What a great name for a mother in law to have (Martha)! 
If you catch my drift


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Nickerina, my daughter and son in law both love SC! They want to move there, too, near Myrtle Beach or Charleston or Summerville. I have a cousin in lancaster who is always asking when we plan to move there. They are both civilian employees of the Dept of Defense here in Maryland, and are hoping that one of the bases in SC would have openings when they are ready to move.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thank you for that. I know I am not really lazy I just think I should do more. I see things that need doing and while sitting and knitting, I think I can do that. Hhalf way through the job I realize I've overdone again. Pass the TYlenol Extra Strength. LOL Edith
> 
> 
> pattys76 said:
> ...


What gets done, gets done; what doesn't, can wait!

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you. I was at the dentist this morning and while waiting for my new tooth to set ( long Story) the technician asked if I would like to read a magazine. I told her no thanks I'll just play Angry Birds. She was surprised I even knew the game let alone had it on my IPhone. I am so glad to be alive in this day and age. Edith


Ask4j said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

dandylion said:


> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


There are several good sized hospital around here and a large one in Florence so they could probably find work. Someone without a technical background is a bit out of luck unless you want to do seasonal work as a housekeeper! They are in one of a few professions that don't suffer like some do.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you . Today I don't feel Old at all. I am making lasagna for supper tonight. Always puts me in a good mood Edith


wannabear said:


> Happy Birthday Edith from me too. I have wondered how old our oldest member is, and how young is the youngest. It just doesn't seem a really polite question, but my interest in my elders is well-meant. My parents strongly taught us to 'respect' our elders with word and deed. I am lucky in that I also truly respect those older and wiser than myself. There is so much to learn that I have yet to hear! I hope you have a really good year, and maybe no days of feeling sad.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Nickerina, my daughter and son in law both love SC! They want to move there, too, near Myrtle Beach or Charleston or Summerville. I have a cousin in lancaster who is always asking when we plan to move there. They are both civilian employees of the Dept of Defense here in Maryland, and are hoping that one of the bases in SC would have openings when they are ready to move.


I think most of the military bases are closed or skeletons There isn't much left of the air force base in Myrtle Beach. I don't know anything about Summerville but Myrtle Beach and Charleston are very nice. Things change so rapidly that it is hard to predict what might be available.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flockie - we never get tired of recipes - bring them on.

question - what do Couronne Royale look like - you said form into a ring - does that mean like a donut or just round like a ring?

sam



flockie said:


> Hello Tea Party - just let me know if you ever get tired of my posting recipes. Here are the ones requested:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ask4j - love it - that is going to be my new matra.

thanks

sam



Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't "pack" anymore but I used to when we lived in Texas and Arizona. Edith


kac47874 said:


> ok saw this and had to share!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

There was a time I thought 50 was OLD. Most days I don't feel old. Today is a good day. Edith

Edith, I can remember thinking 40 was OLD!! I was 20, almost 21 and my new boss was 40 - I thought how old she was! LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave,
Just made the wings, they are a hit. 

Flockie, We wil be making the bread sticks this week end.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

nickerina said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > nickerina said:
> ...


Oh, well, I've told them they can't move -- unless they take my grandniece's "Nanny" with them, and I don't mean Grandma!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone remember the "Never trust anyone over 30" era? That was old to us then! I have to stop and think for a bit to remember where I was when I was 30.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Does anyone remember the "Never trust anyone over 30" era? That was old to us then! I have to stop and think for a bit to remember where I was when I was 30.


I was "barefoot and pregnant." LOL


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My nephew called his dad an old geeser one time & I think his dad was about 30 at the time. We had a picture of my grandfather (his greatgrandfather) on the wall & when I told him that grandpa was 82 he said that he was a really old geeser. 
Lisa


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> There was a time I thought 50 was OLD. Most days I don't feel old. Today is a good day. Edith
> 
> Edith, I can remember thinking 40 was OLD!! I was 20, almost 21 and my new boss was 40 - I thought how old she was! LOL


Even when I look back at pictures of my mother and aunts when they were 40, they do look like they were old at 40. 
Thank Heavens "50 is the new 40 now-a-days". 
Did I quote that correctly? ?????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > There was a time I thought 50 was OLD. Most days I don't feel old. Today is a good day. Edith
> ...


I believe you did.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> flockie - we never get tired of recipes - bring them on.
> 
> question - what do Couronne Royale look like - you said form into a ring - does that mean like a donut or just round like a ring?
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


If you didn't know how old you were, how old would you think you are?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Great question !!!!!!!!
I believe I'd go for 40 and happily stay there


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam, I did. Watched Star Wars movies until my eyes nearly fell out, knitted and answered phone calls from my children and grandchildren in NY, had steak for supper with chocolate cake for desert. Went to bed early and slept the sleep of the Just. A really good BD . Edith


thewren said:


> e;dith - have a great happy birthday day - this is your day to do anything you want to. go for it.
> 
> sam


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you! I thought so and was going to check the Atlas after I was done on KP. You beat me to it. We all make mistakes and usually survive. Edith


5mmdpns said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan has all 5 of the great lakes, Detroit (the motor city) Grand Rapids Lansing, Jackson. Milwalkee is in Wisconson which is one state to the left of Michigan it is connected to The Upper pensulia (spellling). You can take a ferry ride between the two in the summer.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh! Someone had to say pretzels! I used to make those a lot--sounds like good Sunday food to me!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I would hope I could be as young as I feel.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh! Someone had to say pretzels! I used to make those a lot--sounds like good Sunday food to me!


Sorry about that, Sorlenna!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! Someone had to say pretzels! I used to make those a lot--sounds like good Sunday food to me!
> ...


Well, I decided to make the pea soup today--he wants a grilled cheese to go with, so no bread bowls this time around...pretzels seem a fair alternative to me!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

So sorry you are under the weather. Lots of chicken soup and honeyed tea. Most of all plenty of rest and fluids. Feel better soon. Hugs Edith


gagesmom said:


> well the weather here has had a turn for the better. the white out conditions and wind are gone today. phew! a light dusting but still really cold. speaking of cold...the "flu" bug has left the building and the cold has moved in. feel just crummy. i am going to go and hope to catch up with you all again next weekend at the tp. lol. thank you dave for being such a great host as always :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> There was a time I thought 50 was OLD. Most days I don't feel old. Today is a good day. Edith
> 
> Edith, I can remember thinking 40 was OLD!! I was 20, almost 21 and my new boss was 40 - I thought how old she was! LOL


I just remembered - the first time I realized I was "old" was when we first elected a President (Bill Clinton, as it happens) who was younger than I.  I'm not old any more - just retired!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It's disturbing to me to have doctors somewhere around the age of my children. I think "How much experience could he have?"


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations. Grand babies are the best. I should have had them first. LOL Edith


1artist said:


> I'm back KP'ers congratulate me my granddaughter has arrived today. 7#15oz. with a little light colored hair. I'll see her in person on Tues. WooHoo. d


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Jerusalem Artichokes growing mightily, and a flourishing [marrow] from last year's compost.

time to start getting ready for the next weekend , I am so glad I opened up the Tea Party, I had assumed it was something you went physically, to. Being so far away I thought I don't want to feel too isolated- but you are a bunch of livewire wnthusiasts, and it is great feeling part of things![/quote]

Jerusalem Artichokes..YUMMM Have not had any for a bunch of years. Used to grow them back in the 50's thru 80's while raising the family. Don't remember where I got my first ones but oh boy would they taste good. Wish they were more known around mt area.....Della


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Della said:


> Jerusalem Artichokes..YUMMM Have not had any for a bunch of years. Used to grow them back in the 50's thru 80's while raising the family. Don't remember where I got my first ones but oh boy would they taste good. Wish they were more known around mt area.....Della


We used to grow them, too, in our place in Ky...not sure where/how we got those started, either! I was just looking to see if a suitable substitute is recommended--found jicama, which we do have around here, though not sure if it will work. DD has a recipe she wants to make.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thank you! I thought so and was going to check the Atlas after I was done on KP. You beat me to it. We all make mistakes and usually survive. Edith
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You are right. And more people make a bit of a mistake like this over this than can be counted! And Lake Michigan is the only lake that does not touch any Ontario land.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks flockie for those receipts, they look great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan does not border Lake Ontario so Michigan only touches four of the five great lakes in North America.


You are right. And more people make a bit of a mistake like this over this than can be counted! And Lake Michigan is the only lake that does not touch any Ontario land.[/quote]

At least I rememberd one thing right! how are you5mmdpns, and Edith? have to put the groceries away, then hope to do some of The WIP. Hope you are having a good day!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready to watch the Mavericks and my cable is not acting right. I've called, but keep getting a busy signal. Guess I'm not the only one having problems! They have about 50 mins. and then I will get angry!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am doing well today. Had a tooth replaced with a temporary cap after an unfortunate encounter with a jar. Next time I will call my son to open it. Edith


myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


At least I rememberd one thing right! how are you5mmdpns, and Edith? have to put the groceries away, then hope to do some of The WIP. Hope you are having a good day![/quote]


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Ten years old. I still play with dolls. Edith


wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Ten years old. I still play with dolls. Edith
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> ...


I always say, "Old enough to know better but young enough to do it anyway!"


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Ten years old. I still play with dolls. Edith
> ...


I have one one the screen porch "Wise enough to know better, old enough to care less."


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Old enough to know better and wise enough to be careful!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks. My mother in law was named Martha. I guess the reason I mentioned my age is that I am amazed I made it this far. There was a time I thought 50 was OLD. Most days I don't feel old. Today is a good day. Edith
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> ...


You're doing okay Edith...you are on the computer that is more than most folks over 80 can do these days. It is tough learning new things and changes seem to be coming at us ten times faster than they did our parents who really lived the good life. My mother passed away between Christmas and New Years, she was 91--she grew up during the depression but lived through the 50's which really was a dream world everything was wonderful and no body worried about where the next meal would come from. Now days I would say the utopia is very long gone and we do need to watch every penny but it could be a lot worse. Hang in there you are doing great! Which is your preference, knitting or crochet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> It's disturbing to me to have doctors somewhere around the age of my children. I think "How much experience could he have?"


One of my children is one of them doctors! So I know how much experience they have had. In her case 1 year. At this time of the year in the public hospitals it is likely that the first doctor seen has a few weeks. Although here in Adelaide the youngest ones have spent three years almost entirely in hospitals- or other health centres like GPs. All those in Adelade who go straight into medicine from school go to Adelaide Uni and their last 3 years are clinical- the first 3 are almost all theory. Flinders Uni do a 4 year course, but must already have a degree so they are not as young and not sure how they work there theory/ clinical balance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ph sorlenna - i with you on that.

sam

I always say, "Old enough to know better but young enough to do it anyway!"[/quote]


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

The medical system benefits from well trained young men nurtured by older more experienced individuals who are supervised by even more experienced and seasoned individuals passing on skills, and knowledge back and forth for the greater good of patients. It is protocols that I resent and the removal of the individual dr/pt lasting relationships which I feel are gumming up the works these days. If your case or individual doesn"t fit or differs from the statistical average-beware. Marlark Marge,RN.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Dave & anyone else who would like to know the book I got on Friday for my birthday Charts Made Simple by J.C. Briar teaches you how to read the symbols like the stitches they are. At the end of each chapter there is an overview, a quiz & then she asks you to make a swatch like the ones used in the quiz. The first chapter also teaches you how to tweak the chart to your liking. I really like it & am glad that I bought it. It also teaches a chapter on cables.
> Lisa


Thanks for the information! It sounds like a book that might be helpful for me. I do pretty well with patterns, at least better than charts. I love doing cables, so this book sounds great for me! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Della said:


> In 2009, when Jim Stanek returned badly wounded and traumatized from his third Army tour of duty in Iraq, he and his wife Lindsey had to confront a cold, hard truth: Some wounds cant be healed. Theres no cure for post-traumatic stress disorder and traumatic brain injury, Lindsey says. These are injuries you have to learn to live with.
> 
> To help manage this monumental task, the couple turned to Sarge. Lindsey had adopted the young female Catahoula Leopard Dog mix during Jim's nine-month recovery in the hospital, intending to have her trained as his service dog. But obtaining a service dog trainer they could afford was no easy matter.
> 
> ...


missed this first time round- thanks Della for posting it. we live literally one block from NZ's Guide dogs for the Blind Kennels and breeding centre, for the whole country, NZ also has dogs trained to help hearing impaired people. But ofcourse we have nowhere near so many forces members, norso many in the conflict zones. Amazing what a dog can do for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello Tea Pary - love the spicy fish recipe Dave. Cod is one of my favorites. I eat most seafood with the exception of catfish and raw oysters. Also, was looking for new ways to make wings so I like that one as well, also love that you use wing tips for stock. I do the same as well as add the backbone when I buy the whole chicken for roasting. I spatchcock the chicken and roast under a brick. Since I am unemployed and living with my parents I'm lucky they eat most things and enjoy my cooking. However, baking is my forte (licensed certified baker) and rustic breads are my specialty. Enjoy the tea party each week and love hearing what everyone is working on.... keep the recipes coming, too.


 Looking forward to your sharing more receipts!!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Intrigued by the bread recipes, but scarerd of yeast. The one time I tried it, I had to move out of the kitchen to make room for the rising mass from the sink, where it had been left to 'prove'. When I dared to return, it looked something like the creature from the black lagoon (the name of a very old film, I seem to recall). Took me forever to clean up the mess and vowed to use the bakery in future. My loss, probably!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alathea - if at first you don't succed . . . . . .

have never heard of anyone being eaten by a glob of dough - and yes - i remember and even saw the movie - think that dates me.

sam



Althea said:


> Intrigued by the bread recipes, but scarerd of yeast. The one time I tried it, I had to move out of the kitchen to make room for the rising mass from the sink, where it had been left to 'prove'. When I dared to return, it looked something like the creature from the black lagoon (the name of a very old film, I seem to recall). Took me forever to clean up the mess and vowed to use the bakery in future. My loss, probably!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My grandfather had an older doctor that had him taking at least 1 pill every half an hour from 8:00 am to 8:00pm. When that doctor went on a Sabatical my Aunt Doris took him to a new doctor who was younger & practice medicine for older people she took him off almost all of these medications & told him he could get rid of his cane in his 80's. Once he was off alot of the medications he got around so much better & lived to be 89. He had several things wrong with him including coal miners " Black Lung." 
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dave,
> Just made the wings, they are a hit.
> 
> Flockie, We wil be making the bread sticks this week end.


Glad you enjoyed them. It's a good coating mix that isn't too hot and wings make a great snack for sports fans or party food. I tend to make a big batch of the mix and use it as needed, it keeps for months in an airtight container.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

If you didn't know how old you were, how old would you think you are?[/quote][/quote]

I always say, "Old enough to know better but young enough to do it anyway!"[/quote]

I have one one the screen porch "Wise enough to know better, old enough to care less."[/quote]

There are some days when I'm only about 35; other days I'm 110. My family was always old to me, and looked it, too. It's hard looking back and realizing that they were young once.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> > Jerusalem Artichokes..YUMMM Have not had any for a bunch of years. Used to grow them back in the 50's thru 80's while raising the family. Don't remember where I got my first ones but oh boy would they taste good. Wish they were more known around mt area.....Della
> ...


Dear Sorlenna took me ages to locate any up here [relative to Christchurch- where I grew them before] Finally found a nursery prepared to start seed for me, and of course once you have 'em you've kind've got 'em. My cousin grows them in Glasgow, but his never flower. Ours are quite spectacular for their short flowering season...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> > In 2009, when Jim Stanek returned badly wounded and traumatized from his third Army tour of duty in Iraq, he and his wife Lindsey had to confront a cold, hard truth: Some wounds cant be healed. Theres no cure for post-traumatic stress disorder and traumatic brain injury, Lindsey says. These are injuries you have to learn to live with.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> alathea - if at first you don't succed . . . . . .
> 
> have never heard of anyone being eaten by a glob of dough - and yes - i remember and even saw the movie - think that dates me.
> 
> ...


My goodness Sam you are up Late!! hope all is well with the breathing!? or ar you just busy nitting?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Della said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


The youngest daughter has requested a bit more heat the next time I make them. Her dad was eating hot wings she was trying to get one. He let her have the bone when he was done. Hot wings became her favorite thing after that. I was furious at the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> alathea - if at first you don't succed . . . . . .
> 
> have never heard of anyone being eaten by a glob of dough - and yes - i remember and even saw the movie - think that dates me.
> 
> ...


Dear Alathea, chances are you may have used a little too much yeast, and that it was a hot day, and your yeast just had a ball!!!
Also what sort of yeast do you have available? because if you can source fresh yeast, when you start with a little water some sugar, and cream your yeast, mght help you overcome the nerves.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Add more cayenne pepper to the mix, that's the hot ingredient, I have a little addict too, I make his separately!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> alathea - if at first you don't succed . . . . . .
> 
> have never heard of anyone being eaten by a glob of dough - and yes - i remember and even saw the movie - think that dates me.
> 
> ...


No, no, Sam we saw that movie as a "classic rerun," didn't we?! 

Althea, if your yeast is especially "beastie" (when my kids were little, and they found out the yeast was alive, they called it "the yeastie beasties" ), try using less--just proof a little (maybe half for the recipe to start) and see how it goes. I've found that with particularly lively yeast, I can use less and it still works fine.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> alathea - if at first you don't succed . . . . . .
> 
> have never heard of anyone being eaten by a glob of dough - and yes - i remember and even saw the movie - think that dates me.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL, Right Sam, It's a classic!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Althea said:


> Intrigued by the bread recipes, but scarerd of yeast. The one time I tried it, I had to move out of the kitchen to make room for the rising mass from the sink, where it had been left to 'prove'. When I dared to return, it looked something like the creature from the black lagoon (the name of a very old film, I seem to recall). Took me forever to clean up the mess and vowed to use the bakery in future. My loss, probably!


Althea, I like to make beer bread because it's easy and doesn't require yeast rising and all of that time consuming stuff :roll: 
I would offer the recipe, but I'm sure that all of the wonderful bakers on this site know that recipe and the Irish Soda Bread recipes that they will share with us. 
Just sit back and watch them roll in and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I made the baguettes yesterday. I made 2 batches, this way I can fill up the deep freeze with bread and stay out of the stores. Well, I mixed the salt and yeast measures and added way too much yeast and not enough salt to the second batch. Imagine my surprise when I looked to see how they were rising about about an hour. The first batch was barely doubled, while the second batch looked like the aforementioned dough blob! Still came out great, just made more bread than planned, but the freezer isn't hungry now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Intrigued by the bread recipes, but scarerd of yeast. The one time I tried it, I had to move out of the kitchen to make room for the rising mass from the sink, where it had been left to 'prove'. When I dared to return, it looked something like the creature from the black lagoon (the name of a very old film, I seem to recall). Took me forever to clean up the mess and vowed to use the bakery in future. My loss, probably!
> ...


I have never made beer bread, it sounds yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Intrigued by the bread recipes, but scarerd of yeast. The one time I tried it, I had to move out of the kitchen to make room for the rising mass from the sink, where it had been left to 'prove'. When I dared to return, it looked something like the creature from the black lagoon (the name of a very old film, I seem to recall). Took me forever to clean up the mess and vowed to use the bakery in future. My loss, probably!
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle! m.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> I made the baguettes yesterday. I made 2 batches, this way I can fill up the deep freeze with bread and stay out of the stores. Well, I mixed the salt and yeast measures and added way too much yeast and not enough salt to the second batch. Imagine my surprise when I looked to see how they were rising about about an hour. The first batch was barely doubled, while the second batch looked like the aforementioned dough blob! Still came out great, just made more bread than planned, but the freezer isn't hungry now.


Had one the other day that I forgot and over-prooved- had promised it to a neighbour, it looked quite miss-shapen, and I really doubted I should give it away, they have loved it though, and we are going to do a loaf together one day soon. Nice to find someone keen to learm a new skill, enjoy your day!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I believe rustic bread or homemade breads should be like snowflakes. No two look alike. This way the person lucky enough to receive homemade breads knows it was not processed by a machine, but made lovingly by hand. I had a wonderful chef instructor for my Artisan Bread class and he had a clever way of letting each of us know that our breads should be a reflection of ourselves, which is why they all 'looked' different. The important thing is the flavor. Enjoy your day as well! Thanks.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


Ringo, that was nojoke and besides that, doggies should not laugh at people - out loud anyway 

(p.s) Please take that with the same humor it was intended. I'm in a good mood today and would not intentionally insult anyone, by mixing up their name nor telling a person what to laugh at. Hope everyone is as happy as I am today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was knitting myfanwy - thought i would catch up on the tea party - went to bed about 2:00am. sleepy today.

sam

My goodness Sam you are up Late!! hope all is well with the breathing!? or ar you just busy nitting?[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

No, no, Sam we saw that movie as a "classic rerun," didn't we?! 

sorlenna - oh my yes - did i forget to mention that - definitely a rerun years after it was made.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


O.K. I'll start. This recipe is a little fancier than the one I make, which is pretty basic with no seeds or frills, but I like caraway seeds and kept it. 

Caraway-Beer Bread
Makes: 1 loaf (12 slices) 
Prep: 10 mins
Bake: at 350 degrees F for 60 minutes.

3 cups all-purpose flour
1 Tblspn baking powder
1 T sugar
1 tspn salt 
12 ounces beer, room temp. 
2 Tblspn caraway seeds
2 Tblspn butter, melted

1 Heat oven to 350 degrees. Coat 9 x 5 x 3 inch loaf pan with cooking spray or oil

2. Mix flour, baking powder, sugar and salt in large bowl. Make a well in the center. Add beer and caraway to well; stir liquid into flour mixture just until flour is moistened. Scrape into pan.

3. Bake at 350 for 50 minutes. Brush top with half the butter. Bake 10 minutes more, or until lightly browned.

4 Remove loaf to rack. Brush with remaining butter. Tent with foil. Serve warm or at room temp.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Intrigued by the bread recipes, but scarerd of yeast. The one time I tried it, I had to move out of the kitchen to make room for the rising mass from the sink, where it had been left to 'prove'. When I dared to return, it looked something like the creature from the black lagoon (the name of a very old film, I seem to recall). Took me forever to clean up the mess and vowed to use the bakery in future. My loss, probably!
> ...


Okay I give up--please, please share your favorite beer bread receipt/recipe thanks. Believe it or not I have never made it and I have baked all my life--beer batter fish and stuff like that but not bread. Thanks I see you posted just before I got this out. I proof read too much....


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


Sorry, I took so long


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for the beer bread, dandylion! It sounds great!! I don't know what's for dinner yet, but there will definitely be fresh bread to go with it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thank you for the beer bread, dandylion! It sounds great!! I don't know what's for dinner yet, but there will definitely be fresh bread to go with it.


You're welcome. I didn't dare give my favorite beer bread recipe as ASK4J requested because it looks like this :

Beer Bread 
1 can room temp. beer, 3-Cups self rising flour, 4-T. Sugar.....Grease a loaf pan w/ Crisco, mix all ingredients with a big spoon, Slap into loaf pan (don't smooth it out). Bake @350 for 1 hour.. Rub top of loaf with butter and sprinkle with coarse salt!!!!!!!! It's delish!!


P S. I'm not sure that I always put that much sugar in it , and sometimes I sprinkle cheese on top instead of sea salt.
But, the caraway one is a real recipe


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the beer bread, dandylion! It sounds great!! I don't know what's for dinner yet, but there will definitely be fresh bread to go with it.
> ...


Thanks, but what size can of beer are you using? What kind? Is it lager-type?

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That's my kind of recipe, except that it's usually verbal and goes like: OK, get some potatoes in your bowl. How much? Well, about enough for four people . . .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the beer bread, dandylion! It sounds great!! I don't know what's for dinner yet, but there will definitely be fresh bread to go with it.
> ...


That looks a lot like most of my recipes. All I need are the basics. My daughter is always saying I need more information on the pages.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> That's my kind of recipe, except that it's usually verbal and goes like: OK, get some potatoes in your bowl. How much? Well, about enough for four people . . .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is how I learned to cook from my mom, a handful of this a pinch of that...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


Dave, it's also a 12 oz can and it doesn't seem to matter what kind of beer is used. I like dark, Mexican beer, but some people have used lite beer as well. 
That's why I don't like to put recipes on here. I should have asked you to refine it for me and add all of the other measurement equivalents for me. 
I'll do that next time in a pm, if that's ok with you?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I understand completely, dandylion. That's how most of my recipes look, IF I even have a recipe. A lot of my cooking these days is of the what's-in-the-cupboard-that-I-can-throw-together-without-making-anyone-ill variety. So far so good!

When I was first married, my mother in law gave me a recipe for oatmeal-raisin cookies that were my new husband's favorite. She had it written in a bound notebook, and all of the ingredients were listed. It was a Real Recipe, according to Dave's definition. There was not a single instruction on how to make the cookies. So, I started at the top, and added ALL of the ingredients to the bowl in the order listed, turned to her and asked, "Now what?" The poor dear soul about had a heart attack. I could just see her thinking "What has my poor son gotten himself into this time? The girl can't cook!" I eventually learned, but we had some interesting meals for a while!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Nana Caren and Wannabear. My grandmother could neither read, nor write. I remember teaching her to write her name and to tell time, but oh, could she cook! 
She made the best pies and showed me how the pie crust should feel in my hands. 

You have brought back some fond memories today. 
Not that Gramma made beer bread, but she sure didn't have any written recipes. 

When I was a home maker I made Gramma's delicious, hand made piecrusts. I haven't done that for years and Pillsbury does such a good job with their refrigerated pie crust I have to say it's almost as good as Gramma's 

Good memories.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I understand completely, dandylion. That's how most of my recipes look, IF I even have a recipe. A lot of my cooking these days is of the what's-in-the-cupboard-that-I-can-throw-together-without-making-anyone-ill variety. So far so good!
> 
> my mother in law gave me a recipe for oatmeal-raisin cookies that were my new husband's favorite. She had it written in a bound notebook, and all of the ingredients were listed. It was a Real Recipe, according to Dave's definition. There was not a single instruction on how to make the cookies. So, I started at the top, and added ALL of the ingredients to the bowl in the order listed, turned to her and asked, "Now what?" The poor dear soul about had a heart attack. I could just see her thinking "What has my poor son gotten himself into this time? The girl can't cook!" I eventually learned, but we had some interesting meals for a while!


suioxann, Before I was married I could fry eggs, and make hamburgers and cold sandwiches and chili. 

My Mother in law gave me a fanny farmer cookbook as a wedding present  
I've forever been in her debt, because it was so detailed that it almost told me to turn to the right to pick up my salt - no kidding  That's when I realized the truth of that old adage: If you can read you can do anything - even cook


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the beer bread, dandylion! It sounds great!! I don't know what's for dinner yet, but there will definitely be fresh bread to go with it.
> ...


I totally understand--that's what favorite recipes are. Your caraway bread sounds wonderfully simple and definitely will try this week.

For some reason we don't use, or readily find, self-rise flours here, but then it is the baking power that makes it self-rising and so many of our Scandinavian baking does not require rising ingredients or something on those lines. Believe it or not this is the home of Betty Crocker, actually right across the highway from me, I can see the buildings. I once worked at General Mills. Betty's image would change periodically--I noticed that she would resemble the current food director of the kitchens which always was a woman--fortunately. Can you image Betty C with a 5:00 shadow? :roll:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I understand completely, dandylion. That's how most of my recipes look, IF I even have a recipe. A lot of my cooking these days is of the what's-in-the-cupboard-that-I-can-throw-together-without-making-anyone-ill variety. So far so good!
> ...


Books are without doubt the most wonderful thing ever invented. Luckily I inherited my grandmother's and one of my nannies' kitchen note-books, I use them to this day.

My mother had no use for them, she never had to cook, so she didn't bother learning. Mother always felt cheated, in the sixties science promised one pill would supply all one's dietary needs, she never quite got over the fact it didn't materialise!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


There is still time. The Jesons (futuristic, cartoon family) had telephones with tv like cameras and we laughed. They really predicted SKYPE didn't they?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Made the best Beef Stew Recipe I think I've ever tried last night for dinner, the whole house went silent as they ate, that doesn't happen often. 
I finished the sock I was working on all weekend, now I'm casting on the mate. 
Hope you all are having a great week. 
I'm so happy you all posted bread recipes, I love to make bread, so going to try them all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. the word 'beer' usually means 'ale' in England.

You should never be put off posting a receipt, I'll happily convert things, as long as I don't have to do US cups! I have yet to find a couple of free days working out all the volume-to-weight equivalents. I now have in my possession, seven charts and three dry measuring jugs, none of which tally, it's a veritable Tower of Babel!

All UK lists of ingredients use weight for dry ingredients and volume for liquids, with the exception of spoon sizes which are internationally agreed measures. We all have a set of scales, although I still haven't got around to buying French Revolutionary weights for mine; but I'm so used to multiplying/dividing by 28.4 and 2.204 in my head, I can do it in my sleep!

If you say a 'cup' of something in England, you'll probably be asked, "What kind of cup?". Even with liquids, a US cup is 8.3 UK ounces, whereas a metric cup is 8.5 US fluid ounces or 8.8 UK fluid ounces.

Volumes are incredibly tricky because in addition to having 16 fluid ounces in a US pint, there's a 4% allowance for ullage! That's why I had to give so many variations with my marmalade receipts. Unless it's critical, I ignore differences of under an ounce, but when you start dealing with preserves, the variations start becoming important.

It's fun all the way!
Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I always say, "Old enough to know better but young enough to do it anyway!"[/quote]

This one is brilliant! And so true of me!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dave, my books from culinary school are all with grams and ounces as well as US weights. That's how all the baking was done in the bakery at the culinary school. Just like in a regular bake shop, everything is weighed because it is more accurate than cups, teaspoons and tablespoons. So, I invested in a large scale and I got a small scale for tiny weights in grams. My baking has gotten so much better doing it this way. I still use the older recipes that calls for cups because they are favorites of the family as well. I'm glad so many of you are going to make the bread recipes. I love baking and cooking for my family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't ever made beer bread, either...might be interesting to try (though I don't like beer). It will have to go after a couple of the others, though--I tend to get carried away and then have too much, and my freezer's not that big any more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dandylion said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I understand completely, dandylion. That's how most of my recipes look, IF I even have a recipe. A lot of my cooking these days is of the what's-in-the-cupboard-that-I-can-throw-together-without-making-anyone-ill variety. So far so good!
> ...


Thanks for sharing that, ladies!! won't bore you with my MIL memories!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dave, my books from culinary school are all with grams and ounces as well as US weights. That's how all the baking was done in the bakery at the culinary school. Just like in a regular bake shop, everything is weighed because it is more accurate than cups, teaspoons and tablespoons. So, I invested in a large scale and I got a small scale for tiny weights in grams. My baking has gotten so much better doing it this way. I still use the older recipes that calls for cups because they are favorites of the family as well. I'm glad so many of you are going to make the bread recipes. I love baking and cooking for my family.


Weights are more consistent, I've always been sceptical of measuring dry goods by volume, how much should one knock/shake them down?

I have my great grandmother's scales and weights c.1860 which work just fine. For small weights, you get eight new 1p pieces to the ounce, very useful for spices.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, my books from culinary school are all with grams and ounces as well as US weights. That's how all the baking was done in the bakery at the culinary school. Just like in a regular bake shop, everything is weighed because it is more accurate than cups, teaspoons and tablespoons. So, I invested in a large scale and I got a small scale for tiny weights in grams. My baking has gotten so much better doing it this way. I still use the older recipes that calls for cups because they are favorites of the family as well. I'm glad so many of you are going to make the bread recipes. I love baking and cooking for my family.
> ...


and the batteries don't run out!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Mother always felt cheated, in the sixties science promised one pill would supply all one's dietary needs, she never quite got over the fact it didn't materialise!
> 
> Dave


I remember hearing that at school- might have addressed weight issues, but imagine missing out on the delight of eating. And think how short the TP would be each week. In fact imagine a tea party without food. Glad science didn't come up with that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poldera - you tell us about the best beef stew recipe ever and you neglect to give it to us. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Made the best Beef Stew Recipe I think I've ever tried last night for dinner, the whole house went silent as they ate, that doesn't happen often.
> I finished the sock I was working on all weekend, now I'm casting on the mate.
> Hope you all are having a great week.
> I'm so happy you all posted bread recipes, I love to make bread, so going to try them all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Formica said:


> Spread a big container of sour cream on the bottom of your serving dish. Cover the sour cream with a head of lettuce you've cut into small squares (about an inch). Then cut 2 or 3 tomatoes and a Bell pepper into cubes and spread over the lettuce. Serve with a bag or two of chips. Its very colorful and delicious!


Just had a text from _The Lad_, he and his friends did this only they used cream cheese slackened with a little cream and added a pinch of chilli powder. It's a winner!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> All UK lists of ingredients use weight for dry ingredients and volume for liquids, with the exception of spoon sizes which are internationally agreed measures.
> 
> Dave


Wrong- our tablespoons are 20 mls compared to 15 mls in other places. Don't know why, but even before we went metric a tablespoon was 4 teaspoons which is still the case as a tespoon is 5 mls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i was first married phyllis could cook only one thing - liver and onions - my least favorite of all meals. and that is what she cooked for dinner the first night when i came home from school. the biscuits took a bit of chewing - but i never said a word - ate the liver and onions like i was ravished and never said a thing. think we had liver and onions once a week for quite a while. lol

she has turned into a serious cook - a little light on the spices sometimes but a wonderful cook nontheless. i actually think i was the better cook when we got married because i had been cooking for myself for a good many years.

sam



siouxann said:


> I understand completely, dandylion. That's how most of my recipes look, IF I even have a recipe. A lot of my cooking these days is of the what's-in-the-cupboard-that-I-can-throw-together-without-making-anyone-ill variety. So far so good!
> 
> When I was first married, my mother in law gave me a recipe for oatmeal-raisin cookies that were my new husband's favorite. She had it written in a bound notebook, and all of the ingredients were listed. It was a Real Recipe, according to Dave's definition. There was not a single instruction on how to make the cookies. So, I started at the top, and added ALL of the ingredients to the bowl in the order listed, turned to her and asked, "Now what?" The poor dear soul about had a heart attack. I could just see her thinking "What has my poor son gotten himself into this time? The girl can't cook!" I eventually learned, but we had some interesting meals for a while!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


I'm looking forward to making them for the superbowl--along with the crab pancakes you pasted last week!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Mother always felt cheated, in the sixties science promised one pill would supply all one's dietary needs, she never quite got over the fact it didn't materialise!
> ...


Mother didn't quite see things that way, she had a rather bizarre relationship with food. She appreciated a good meal and enjoyed the flavours, but preferred not to have anything to do with the preparation, as far as to dislike the smell of cooking. Her attitudes were most strange, she'd appreciate the aroma of a dish placed before her, but wanted no hint of it being prepared. I never could work it, it was just her way.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > All UK lists of ingredients use weight for dry ingredients and volume for liquids, with the exception of spoon sizes which are internationally agreed measures.
> ...


The old English tablespoon was 3/5 ounce (stated as 17.5ml, although actually 17ml), but about ten years ago it shrank to the European standard of 15ml in one of those conventions people with nothing better to do, hold periodically.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I understand completely, dandylion. That's how most of my recipes look, IF I even have a recipe. A lot of my cooking these days is of the what's-in-the-cupboard-that-I-can-throw-together-without-making-anyone-ill variety. So far so good!
> 
> When I was first married, my mother in law gave me a recipe for oatmeal-raisin cookies that were my new husband's favorite. She had it written in a bound notebook, and all of the ingredients were listed. It was a Real Recipe, according to Dave's definition. There was not a single instruction on how to make the cookies. So, I started at the top, and added ALL of the ingredients to the bowl in the order listed, turned to her and asked, "Now what?" The poor dear soul about had a heart attack. I could just see her thinking "What has my poor son gotten himself into this time? The girl can't cook!" I eventually learned, but we had some interesting meals for a while!


Siouxann and Dandylion, you were way ahead of me in the cooking department. One time, before we were married, DH and I were visiting my future MIL. I asked her if I could help her in the kitchen and she asked me to frost the cupcakes. Do you know I had never frosted a cupcake before?

My Mom wasn't a great cook, but we always had enough to eat and it was good as I remember. As my Dad used to kid her, he taught her everything she knew about cooking. When he married her, she didn't even know how to boil water! :lol:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't ever made beer bread, either...might be interesting to try (though I don't like beer). It will have to go after a couple of the others, though--I tend to get carried away and then have too much, and my freezer's not that big any more.


The bread doesn't taste like beer, but the beer gives it the yeasty quality of bread. If that makes any sense?
I'm so surprised that beer bread is as uncommon as it seems.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Awwwww, come on  There's always room for another story.

While you are at it, you can give us the story of how you chose your user name, if you please?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poldera - you tell us about the best beef stew recipe ever and you neglect to give it to us. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was knitting while reading and typing. lol...Here's the link to the recipe but I'll put the recipe below, but it's a long one.

http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/food/recipes/autumn-beef-stew-apple-onion-and-roasted-garlic/

This is an updated version of Rachael's mom's Cider Beef, a childhood favorite in their household!

Print
Share: 
Comment on this recipe
Ingredients
2 bulbs garlic
EVOO  Extra Virgin Olive Oil, for drizzling
Salt and pepper
1/4 to 1/3 pound bacon (not too smoky in flavor), cut into lardons (fat matchsticks)
1 stick butter, divided
2 1/2 to 3 pounds beef chuck, cut into 2-inch cubes
Flour, for dredging plus 2 tablespoons
3 carrots, sliced in 2-inch chunks on an angle 
2 apples, such as Honeycrisp, peeled and chopped
2 to 3 ribs celery, chopped
1 large onion, chopped
2 fresh bay leaves
2 to 2 1/2 cups cloudy organic cider
2 cans beef consommé
2 1/2 pounds (about 5 potatoes) russet potatoes, peeled and cubed
2 to 3 large parsnips, peeled and cubed
1 1/2 cups sharp white cheddar, shredded
1 cup whole milk
Freshly grated nutmeg
1/4 cup chives, finely chopped
2 to 3 ribs celery, chopped
Aired on:
Yields: 6

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°F. Cut ends of garlic bulbs to expose cloves. Drizzle with EVOO, season with salt and pepper, wrap in foil and roast to tender, 40-45 minutes. Remove garlic and reduce heat to 350°F.

Heat a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add a drizzle of EVOO and bacon. Brown and crisp bacon then remove and reserve. Pour off some of the fat out of the pan and add a couple of tablespoons butter.

Pat meat dry and season liberally with salt and pepper. Dredge in flour and add to hot pot in batches. Cook to crispy and deep brown. Add more butter as needed, 2 tablespoons at a time. Reserve browned meat with the bacon.

Add carrot, apple, celery, onion, bay, salt and pepper to the pot and partially cover. Cook to soften vegetables for a few minutes then sprinkle with 2 tablespoons flour. Stir a minute then add cider, consommé, the roasted garlic cloves and stir to combine. Add reserved beef and bacon back to pan, bring to a boil then cover and transfer to oven. Braise meat for 2 hours, until very tender and the sauce has thickened. Let stand 20 minutes while you cook potatoes.

Boil potatoes and parsnips in salted water until tender. Drain and return to hot pot; mash with 2 tablespoons butter, cheese and milk. Season with salt, pepper and nutmeg; stir in chives.

Serve stew in shallow bowls with potatoes alongside


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


So, therefore, you were motivated into learning to cook--something you do so well and with great interest. Some mothers are that way, never could figure it out, one thinks that cooking and mothering are one and the same but not always.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't ever made beer bread, either...might be interesting to try (though I don't like beer). It will have to go after a couple of the others, though--I tend to get carried away and then have too much, and my freezer's not that big any more.
> ...


After seeing your recipe, Sis, I went and found mine. I always write down the date that I first used a recipe - it was 1991, believe it or not. I think I only made it once. It's very similar to yours, except it said to use "light" beer -- AND it was baked in coffee cans.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Poledra, that made my mouth water. I assume that it was from the Rachael Ray show, right? 

I'll make that for my nephew Friday when I meet grandniece's school bus and spend the evening. 

She made sure that she told me last night that she can snap her fingers, and that means I will be teaching her to knit now. They never forget anything. The last time I started to show her she was not quite nimble enough, and I didn't know that she would remember verbatim what I told her about being able to snap her fingers before we would try again. 
Kids are great aren't they???


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Dandylion, thank you for the beer bread recipes. I've just caught up with all the TP postings and have printed off your recipes. Knew there had to be a good use for beer (apart from drinking it and 'beer batter chips'). Definitely sounds safer for me to use than yeast, given my past experience - damaged me for life! Yes, Sam, I'm old enough to remember The Creature from the Black Lagoon and The Blob!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, my books from culinary school are all with grams and ounces as well as US weights. That's how all the baking was done in the bakery at the culinary school. Just like in a regular bake shop, everything is weighed because it is more accurate than cups, teaspoons and tablespoons. So, I invested in a large scale and I got a small scale for tiny weights in grams. My baking has gotten so much better doing it this way. I still use the older recipes that calls for cups because they are favorites of the family as well. I'm glad so many of you are going to make the bread recipes. I love baking and cooking for my family.
> ...


What does an 1860 weight scale look like? Is it spring loaded or do you use weights? I have a postal scale that does quite well it measures in half ounces, grams would be a problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Poledra, that made my mouth water. I assume that it was from the Rachael Ray show, right?
> 
> I'll make that for my nephew Friday when I meet grandniece's school bus and spend the evening.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's from an episode a couple weeks ago. The Cider and the bacon, oh, it was just too good for words. Hope you enjoy it as much as we did. 
LOL. No they don't forget the things that they care about, so you know that she really wants to learn to knit.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Mother was 'remote', she was never well and spent a lot of time in Switzerland. Her mother looked after my father, somewhat reluctantly, like most people she couldn't stand him. I had a succession of nannies whose primary function was to make me as invisible as possible. One of them was a gem, she got along famously with my grandmother and they taught me how to cook between them. I think it was probably a way of keeping me busy.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Just old fashioned 'balance scales' with a brass pan on one side and a plate to take the weights on the other, very simple and since the frame is cast iron, it isn't going to break!

dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Big smile for you Doris, 
I think lite beer would be a prettier bread, maybe????
I'm wondering if that was originally a camp fire recipe --- made in the cans and all. The word HOBO comes to mind for some reason. ?????


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Actually it was a simpler way of making bread where yeast was hard to come by and refrigeration not available for keeping starters. During the 70's "revival" times I found a stoneware bread "pot" for making this type of bread. I believe the only part that beer played is the active yeast that it contains. The rest is "lost" in the baking.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


What a really unique piece to have and actually use and it was your great grand mothers. (Antique Road show coming on here) Do you have a picture of your great grandmother in her kitchen possibly with the scale? it would be priceless.

I watch the British version of ARS all the time and am amazed how "reasonably' English antiques sell for when Americans clamor for anything English, especially furniture pieces since they were harder to import back when they were "new".


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DM wasn't a great cook, she spent her time sewing for DS and myself. If we wanted a dress by the weekend, we volunteered to do the cooking. I've always enjoyed cooking, but have not been doing much in the last 10 years. I want to get back, but it will wait until I'm not working. I think a lot of it is the fact that it is not as much fun to cook for one.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Pam, I agree that it's not much fun to cook for one. I still work a couple of days a week (I'll be 68 later this month). In summer (now in Australia) it's easy to prepare a grill and salad, etc., but in winter I tend to cook a meal for four at the weekend and freeze 3 portions for later. Trying not to bake biscuits (cookies) and cakes this year as I want to lose weight (3kg in January - nearly 7lb), mainly by cutting down on butter and baked goodies. Aim to lose another 4kg before I travel overseas in May. But I WILL be making the beer bread, even if I give most of it to my neighbours!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DM wasn't a great cook, she spent her time sewing for DS and myself. If we wanted a dress by the weekend, we volunteered to do the cooking. I've always enjoyed cooking, but have not been doing much in the last 10 years. I want to get back, but it will wait until I'm not working. I think a lot of it is the fact that it is not as much fun to cook for one.


You're right, Pammie, I would never make that tasty stew for myself, but my Nelphew is a big, husky, man who is married to a modern woman who doesn't cook so I'm more than happy to make it for him, and I know he will take it the left overs to work with him.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DM wasn't a great cook, she spent her time sewing for DS and myself. If we wanted a dress by the weekend, we volunteered to do the cooking. I've always enjoyed cooking, but have not been doing much in the last 10 years. I want to get back, but it will wait until I'm not working. I think a lot of it is the fact that it is not as much fun to cook for one.


Don't know how long you have been alone but maybe this will help, cooking just for your self and pleasing yourself can be rewarding. For one thing you know what you like and if you don't no one will be offended if you don't and throw it away. I was divorced 20 years ago and the silence and solace of cooking just for myself has been wonderful. I do little things like make enough for two meals--don't need to cook the next evening. I steam my vegetables in the rice when it is half cooked also cloves of garlic, really yummy this way. Or I put my vegetables and garlic in a half cooked pot of noodles/pasta--saves on washing pots plus the results are also perfectly cooked vegetables. I go to Asian markets, farmers markets, specialty food stores and even the dollar stores have special things. Toasted sesame oil can improve any dish! Taking care of yourself is just as important as taking care of someone else. Plus...eating well supports a healthier life, something that single people don't always do.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I understand completely, dandylion. That's how most of my recipes look, IF I even have a recipe. A lot of my cooking these days is of the what's-in-the-cupboard-that-I-can-throw-together-without-making-anyone-ill variety. So far so good!
> 
> When I was first married, my mother in law gave me a recipe for oatmeal-raisin cookies that were my new husband's favorite. She had it written in a bound notebook, and all of the ingredients were listed. It was a Real Recipe, according to Dave's definition. There was not a single instruction on how to make the cookies. So, I started at the top, and added ALL of the ingredients to the bowl in the order listed, turned to her and asked, "Now what?" The poor dear soul about had a heart attack. I could just see her thinking "What has my poor son gotten himself into this time? The girl can't cook!" I eventually learned, but we had some interesting meals for a while!


 :lol: now thats my kind of cooking, i never really cared to cook, i always have out of need to. but when i was home taking care of dad and two neices we raised, i always did some wacky things, and still pull some stuff every now and then, i fixed a chicken pot pie once for them and i used biscuik to fix some biscuits to bake on the top instead of pie crust, i did each biscuit in different colors. dad never said a word. when bj and i got married, he had bought white corn meal and i fixed some cornbread for the pinto beans and it was so boring looking, so i added green food color ( now imagine the dry cracked look of cornbread, and green.) bj took some to his bil and he looked at it and cracked up. i like to add humor.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Althea said:


> Pam, I agree that it's not much fun to cook for one. I still work a couple of days a week (I'll be 68 later this month). In summer (now in Australia) it's easy to prepare a grill and salad, etc., but in winter I tend to cook a meal for four at the weekend and freeze 3 portions for later. Trying not to bake biscuits (cookies) and cakes this year as I want to lose weight (3kg in January - nearly 7lb), mainly by cutting down on butter and baked goodies. Aim to lose another 4kg before I travel overseas in May. But I WILL be making the beer bread, even if I give most of it to my neighbours!


Althea, we are really close in age, I turn 68 as well in mid february, 50th high school reunion coming up this summer so loosing weight has become a priority for me as well. Good luck, sounds like you are on your way.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


You may be right about the camp fire recipe. I have a Girl Scout cook book somewhere in the house - will look it up. HOBO reminds me of the kinds of things that can be cooked over a camp fire and they always tasted better than what you could fix in the kitchen. Maybe it was the fresh air!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


I have many reservations about _Antiques Roadshow_, it's the subject of one of my most vitriolic _J'Accuse_ sacred cow slaughterings!

It's a set of kitchen scales, its value is that it has been doing the job it was intended to do for a century and a half. They weigh things, they aren't a 'piece', they're a tool. If I choose to use a Queen Alexandra cut-glass butter dish for the rubber bands I use to secure jam pot covers, that's its purpose. I love it because it's just the right size to fit on my kitchen worktop when I'm bottling jam, that's its value.

How many times do we have to see somebody bring in a pot of some kind that for decades has been a much-loved useful container for pens, or pipe-cleaners, or spills for lighting the fire, to have some 'expert' from an art-dealer background declare it valuable and say sternly, "So no more keeping biros in it!" In an instant, this innocuous pot has been transformed into an 'antique'; no longer a part of the house, it has become something to be revered, protected, maybe even feared. The antique dealer has destroyed its former meaning to its owner, giving it a new and terrible persona, a monster gas been created.

When you start putting a price-tag on things, they cease to be domestic friends, they become 'assets', something to be contested in a will or fought over in a divorce.

Then there is the truly loathesome _Antiques Roadshow Theory of Art History_, where provenance adds value, not because it's beautiful, well-made or even practical, but simply because a famous person owned it, regardless of whether he or she had the artistic taste and sensitivity of Pol Pot.

I like my kitchen scales, they still function perfectly; as long as they continue to work, I don't need to worry about buying another set!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I understand completely, dandylion. That's how most of my recipes look, IF I even have a recipe. A lot of my cooking these days is of the what's-in-the-cupboard-that-I-can-throw-together-without-making-anyone-ill variety. So far so good!
> ...


That would have worked for St. Patrick's Day! :lol:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Sorry....didn't mean to offend, I'll say good night.l


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Speaking of cooking for one, I think if I didn't have to prepare meals for my DH, I'd be inclined to eat a lot of soup and sandwiches. Of course, the soups would be homemade, because I like soup.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Not to change the subject, but tomorrow our temp. is supposed to get up to 66F so we're headed for the mountains for a picnic. Shenandoah National Park and Skyline Drive, to be exact. We were told once that sometimes the black bears will come into the picnic areas. Now wouldn't that be exciting? We've only ever seen one black bear on Skyline Drive in all the years we've gone there. It was a small one, just a few feet from the highway in the woods. He stopped and watched the car go by. Of course, I was yelling with excitement!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


It's me who should apologise, I've got a thing about _Antiques Roadshow_, I'm not over-fond of it.

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I'll tell the sort of cook a rough and ready one. If I'm cooking any thing its a put in and not measured. But that looks about right. One time I showed my son how to make white sauce. In went this that and the other. The milk was the last. Son did the stirring. He said how to you know how much milki? I said watch and see the consistence of the sauce. So he did. But he does a better one that I. So he must have learnt well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I had a digital food scale that I didn't use often, but wanted so that if I was doing a recipe by weights instead of cups, I'd be able too...Well, boys being boys, it disappeared. I got a "I'm sorry mom but we..." I didn't want to even hear anymore, I didn't want to know what they used it to build...
One day I'll get another. I'd love one like yours Dave, those are the most accurate I think. 
When I was young and working in a fish processing plant, they have scales that work wonderfully too, unfortunately they are hard to come by also.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Not to change the subject, but tomorrow our temp. is supposed to get up to 66F so we're headed for the mountains for a picnic. Shenandoah National Park and Skyline Drive, to be exact. We were told once that sometimes the black bears will come into the picnic areas. Now wouldn't that be exciting? We've only ever seen one black bear on Skyline Drive in all the years we've gone there. It was a small one, just a few feet from the highway in the woods. He stopped and watched the car go by. Of course, I was yelling with excitement!!


I actually almost walked right into a black bear while hiking in the San Juan Mtns in SW Colorado, it was just starting to get dark, I knew I was running late so was not paying a lot of attention to anything but the trail in front of me. I came around a bend and there was a bear, luckily he was uh busy with uh answering a nature call so he didn't care that I was that close! Needless to say I walked quickly the rest of the way down the trail got in my truck and took some very calming deep breaths! After that experience I always made sure I was down the trail way before it was getting dark!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> That would have worked for St. Patrick's Day! :lol:


DD put green food coloring in her sponge cake the other day... I didn't ask why, but it had a strange marbly look about it!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I had a digital food scale that I didn't use often, but wanted so that if I was doing a recipe by weights instead of cups, I'd be able too...Well, boys being boys, it disappeared. I got a "I'm sorry mom but we..." I didn't want to even hear anymore, I didn't want to know what they used it to build...
> One day I'll get another. I'd love one like yours Dave, those are the most accurate I think.
> When I was young and working in a fish processing plant, they have scales that work wonderfully too, unfortunately they are hard to come by also.


Balance scales are the best, put a 2lb lump of metal on one side and keep adding 'whatever' to the other side until they're level.

Simplicity is always a virtue!

Dave


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I made red and green yeast buns for Christmas Dinner one year, taste was great after the shock......Della


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris, Please tell me that Beer Bread was NOT in the Girl Scout cookbook!!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Not to change the subject, but tomorrow our temp. is supposed to get up to 66F so we're headed for the mountains for a picnic. Shenandoah National Park and Skyline Drive, to be exact. We were told once that sometimes the black bears will come into the picnic areas. Now wouldn't that be exciting? We've only ever seen one black bear on Skyline Drive in all the years we've gone there. It was a small one, just a few feet from the highway in the woods. He stopped and watched the car go by. Of course, I was yelling with excitement!!
> ...


That's too close for comfort, I think. Glad you got away safely.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Doris, Please tell me that Beer Bread was NOT in the Girl Scout cookbook!!!!


Sorry, wasn't thinking!!  LOL LOL


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

OhMY! So much to think about and say. Thanks all for the bread recipes. I put about 6oz. of beer in my spaghetti sauce in which I use kETCHUP instead of tomato sauce. It imparts a seasoned 2nd day taste to the sauce and melds flavors together. 
I have an ancient balance scale of the sort that would be in a country drs office, My neighbor and very deer lifelong friend, first of my parents and then myself, weighed on it au naturelle first thing every morning. Many years later, as a friend and nurse I cared for him in his later eighties; we shared the same house,he pampered me,
I pampered him and listened to his stories from the farm in northern Missouri. I would read his town newspapers and
the Caper's Weekly to him, we would discuss the price of various animals at market and generally revisited his childhood. These memories are truly precious to me now. He died several years ago after returning for his final year to his home in Newtown, Missouri. His daughter, my lifelong pal and companion took me to see him and showed me all the sites that I had heard about for all those years.

I live the in between, I have recipes that I learned from people who never measured everything and I sometimes pick up recipes which I follow to the letter. I love to read recipe books and often just get an idea and incorporate it into whatever I am cooking without measureing anything. Often I adapt these to microwave as there is just me and its hard to justify a big oven for one person and even more difficult to use up all the ingredients necessary to make most homemade versions of anything or have to eat it for a month. Often I eat at the senior ctr. and just have snacks during the week for other meals and cook only on weekends. 

It is 6:53pm her in LA and the weather has been very nice 
for the last several days. Today it looked like it might drizzle this AM, but the sun came up. Tai chi today was wonderful in our new facilities. As summer arrives will
find another class for other days as well. Transportation still a problem. 

Doris: Please give us some of your soup recipes.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It was 74F today! I think we aren't having winter this year!

I do still cook, but not like I used to. When I make soup or stew, I do freeze it in individual containers. My DD doesn't always like what I like, so most of what I cook is for me. She is gone so much it really doesn't matter. I do tend to make eggs and nachos a lot. Easy and not a big mess. When I was first married, my aunt told me that the easiest and best meal she made was chicken fried steak, gravy and mashed potatoes. So, I made it. I was so tired and frustrated trying to get it done at the same time, that I haven't made it again! It was fantastic, but such a mess! Too much clean-up for me.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

1artist said:


> thank you thank you I've been waiting so long for one that I feel I made her myself. She's the first girl in three generations.


WOW first girl in three generations? Then she really is special!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your shopplng, Dave. Sounds like some more Seville oranges needed. We are opting for Sausage Casserole today as the weather has become so cold suddenly down here.
> ...


Pineapple and Courgette Jam?? I never heard of it, but it sounds INTERESTING!!! Is it sweet, savory, or what? I'll look to see if you have posted a receit before I ask for one.  I lost the Tea Party for a while (got a post from last week and for some reason stopped getting the ones for this one!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poldera - beef stew is a favorite of mine - this is a definite one to try.

sam


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, most days, I don't FEEL any older than I did when I got married at 17 (Almost 18).


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks Sam, I did. Watched Star Wars movies until my eyes nearly fell out, knitted and answered phone calls from my children and grandchildren in NY, had steak for supper with chocolate cake for desert. Went to bed early and slept the sleep of the Just. A really good BD . Edith
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


I'm glad you had a great day Edith! Tomorrow is my birthday, I plan to do something similar with Harry potter, my daughter got me the last movie, and I plan to have a marathon and watch them ALL!!! I also intend to have chocolate cake! I feel that every diet has room in it for little splurges occasionally. We'll have to bake it ourselves, either me or my daughter, because of my milk allergy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patty76 - have a great day - eat lots of cake - sour cream on chocolate is to die for - is this no36? just going by the number in your bio name.

whatever it is this is your day - indulge yourself.

sam


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> when i was first married phyllis could cook only one thing - liver and onions - my least favorite of all meals. and that is what she cooked for dinner the first night when i came home from school. the biscuits took a bit of chewing - but i never said a word - ate the liver and onions like i was ravished and never said a thing. think we had liver and onions once a week for quite a while. lol
> 
> she has turned into a serious cook - a little light on the spices sometimes but a wonderful cook nontheless. i actually think i was the better cook when we got married because i had been cooking for myself for a good many years.
> 
> sam


Sam, a little light on ht spices is much better than too heavy!! you can always add more but you can't take it out very easily!

The first time I tried to cook anything from scratch after I got married, I didn't know what a clove of garlic was, my Mom rarely used anything other than salt and pepper, I bought what I THOUGHT was 2 cloves, but was in reality 2 LARGE bulbs. I thought I was cutting way back on the recipe using only (what I thought was) 1/2 clove. I ended up putting in 10 cloves of garlic. My poor husband!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


AMEN!!!

Updating: Dave, I do like watching Antiques road show, but mainly for the history of the object. Learning how it was originally intended to be used, and the facinating way it is used now. I agree with you, If you have a use for the object, don't let some arbitrary "value" keep you from using it. If some "Expert" told me to not use it for whatever I was using it, I'd tell them I'll let my "Heirs" worry about it when I'm gone, but I will keep using it the way I like! To me I think I would love to have some of my parent's and grandmother's things, simply for the memories those items would evoke.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> patty76 - have a great day - eat lots of cake - sour cream on chocolate is to die for - is this no36? just going by the number in your bio name.
> 
> whatever it is this is your day - indulge yourself.
> 
> sam


Nope Sam, I'll be 53 tomorrow, I actually had to stop and do the math a few days ago, I honestly couldn't remember my own age. I just don't think of age as a factor unless I'm talking to a Dr. I'm constantly having to stop and add up my kids' ages too. 1976 is the year we got married.

Wish I could have the Sour Cream & Chocolate, but I'm allergic to milk, so I'll have to pass on it. You have a piece for me! :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just put the beer bread in the oven- the one that was supposedly not a proper recipe. Thought the cheese on top sounded good. And thrown some susages in too. (to the oven that is, not the bread), some chicken and some kangaroo. As my migraine makes me exhausted if I do more than sit and knit or lie and read if anyone wants something healthier thay can put together a salad (unfourtunately we have someone staying so he needs a little more provided than eat what you can find which my DH would have got- and been quite happy to get. Last night we went to the local pub and our guest was amazed at the price ($8 for a lamb curry). 'We never find pub meals for under about $15 in Sydney' he said.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just put the beer bread in the oven- the one that was supposedly not a proper recipe. Thought the cheese on top sounded good. And thrown some susages in too. (to the oven that is, not the bread), some chicken and some kangaroo. As my migraine makes me exhausted if I do more than sit and knit or lie and read if anyone wants something healthier thay can put together a salad (unfourtunately we have someone staying so he needs a little more provided than eat what you can find which my DH would have got- and been quite happy to get. Last night we went to the local pub and our guest was amazed at the price ($8 for a lamb curry). 'We never find pub meals for under about $15 in Sydney' he said.


Darowil, I call those nights--"Eat eat what you can find" Fend for yourself nights. We have them when I don't want to cook, or if my son and daughter don't like what I'm fixing for my husband and I. We like what he calls country cooking, and they don't. I hope your migrane gets better soon!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

The beer bread sounds really good, but will have to ask our Dr. if my husband can have it. She made him quit drinking at all, because of some of the medications he has to take. He used to drink--A LOT!! 18-24 12 ounce cans every day. More on weekends. But he NEVER missed work, did all of his drinking at home, and I can only remember seeing him drunk 3 times in the 46 years I've known him. Our Dr. didn't believe him when she told him to quit drinking. He just said ok and did, no withdrawals at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dandylion said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Hi dandylion, getting into some sensitive issues on the score of MIL 1. She was a big bosomed Southerner, had lived in London since she won herself a place at one of the art schools, never forgave me for sounding British, but being to all intents and purposes a kiwi. After all at nine you adapt to survive. You know that feeling when you walk into a room and all goes silent? ...MIL 2 was an absolute darling, we did not have much language in common, but her smile when I came in to the room was radiant- her son had found someone at last- he was 49 then. She was so frail, but had been a stalwart of her village for many years. In Samoa in most places there is only one book, literally- The Bible- and as evening draws in everyone gathers to read and learn. The concept of fiction can be something people find hard to fathom, certainly in my generation. Seila taught her son to read beautifully, he can quote so much by heart. 
There were greater cultural gaps between me as a Scot raised in NZ, and the ex. from Southern England, than between a fisherman, in humble circumstances, from a small island in the vast Pacific Ocean.
When I found KP while holidaying in Britain last year, I had to chose a user name something I had not anticipated, so I chose a name I knew I could not forget. As a small child I dearly loved my Welsh Grandfather, whose big sister Mwyffanwy had died of scarlet fever when grandpa was three. I grew up loving her name aswell. It seemed natural to suggest that name should my first born be a girl. Mwyffanwy was one of those exquisite babies with the looks of a Victorian ceramic doll. she was a feisty spirit, and people tended to fall in love with her at sight, When she died at 22, over two thousand people came to her memorial service. she had hoped to become known as a writer, and was concentrating on writing short stories, I believe hers was the classic 'cry for help' on her 'OE' as we call it in a strange and so much larger city. 
The Welsh language was not regularised, until quite recently. I have seen variations of the name that included a 'dd' in the spelling- for instance, this is in the census records. Myself I can only count to 8 but we grew up always with a corgi- usually the Pembroke- short tailed variety. Mum and Dad loved the corgi, and Ringo is a gift to myself, now that Dad has passed. 
Mum taught me most of the crafts I know, she herself was a weaver and leather worker in particular, who taught many people those skills in the Rotorua area- where the Geysers are.
So i am sorry it is not material to raise a laugh. Just the life of an ordinary person who loves to work with her hands, I think that is why bread baking has been something I have always loved doing. If someone wants to learn I love being able to show them how. At this moment I would prefer to continue using my 'alias'...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I think I've posted the receipt before, but since I can't find it, I've typed it out again. It's a very sweet jam and lovely on toast, makes great jam tarts too! It benefits from being allowed to settle for a couple of weeks, it gives the flavours a chance to balance themselves out.

*Pineapple & Courgette Jam*
_Makes about 5 lbs_

*Ingredients:*
2lbs (900g) peeled courgettes
grated zest and juice of 2 lemons
1 large can pineapple pieces in juice (UK can size: 540g/19 oz)
1 kg (2.2 lbs) bag jam sugar with added pectin (or 1 kg granulated sugar and sachet pectin setting agent)

*Method:*
Grate peeled courgettes wih a cheese grater.

Finely chop pineapple, the easiest method is to blitz it in a food-processor, stop short of reducing it to a pulp.

Put courgettes, pineapple and lemon into a stainless steel pan, bring slowly to the boil, stir well and reduce the heat, simmer gently for 10 minutes.

Add sugar. stir until all the granules have dissolved. Increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil and boil hard for 4 minutes.

Pour into warm sterilized jars and seal.

_Notes:
The quanitities aren't exact, an ounce or two either way is close enough.

If using fresh pineapple, you will need about one pound (450g) and 3.5 fluid ounces (100ml) of apple juice.

Pineapples contain an enzyme that inhibits pectin, that's why you need the lemon juice and the sugar with added pectin as well as the courgette to hold it together. Do not add more pineapple juice if you are using fresh pineapple, apple juice contains yet more pectin, this jam needs all the help it can get!_

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

When we had a bridal shower for my now ex-sister-in-law & she got a gift to cook with she would say here's another gift for Steve (my brother). She hates to cook but loves to bake. I can cook all kinds of things mustly dishes that I make up. 
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> When we had a bridal shower for my now ex-sister-in-law & she got a gift to cook with she would say here's another gift for Steve (my brother). She hates to cook but loves to bake. I can cook all kinds of things mustly dishes that I make up.
> Lisa


when I was working, one of my punters was an architect who specialised in up-market conversions of industrial buildings into apartments. He frequently joked about how many of his flats came back on the market two or three years later with the instructions and baking trays still in their plastic wrapper inside a pristine oven!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 'We never find pub meals for under about $15 in Sydney' he said.


 dear darowil, it is still 24 degrees inside -hot for us, the forecast looked like your temperatures may have lowered. has that migraine cleared yet? I head to my own doctor tomorrow afternoon, will ask her for some advice.m. p.s., had a lovely afternoon with my knitting buddy, Audrey, we chatted and did our WIP's.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok had to google search courgettes - zuchinni!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


love your story. i remember when bj and i married, we married late in life by severals ideas, but i was helping to raise my 2 neices and such is life, anyway, i was very independent, my mil, it seemed was always in our bussiness, that didn't set well at all with me, but over the 23 yrs, i have learned she is all about doing for her family, and what i saw as nosey and bossy, was only concern and love. she would give her very life for any of us, in law or not. i love her dearly and she is truly a gift.was i dumb when i was young ???????? just had to learn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I think I've posted the receipt before, but since I can't find it, I've typed it out again. It's a very sweet jam and lovely on toast, makes great jam tarts too! It benefits from being allowed to settle for a couple of weeks, it gives the flavours a chance to balance themselves out.

*Pineapple & Courgette Jam*
_Makes about 5 lbs_

*Ingredients:*
2lbs (900g) peeled courgettes
grated zest and juice of 2 lemons
1 large can pineapple pieces in juice (UK can size: 540g/19 oz)
1 kg (2.2 lbs) bag jam sugar with added pectin (or 1 kg granulated sugar and sachet pectin setting agent)

*Method:*
Grate peeled courgettes wih a cheese grater.

Finely chop pineapple, the easiest method is to blitz it in a food-processor, stop short of reducing it to a pulp.

Put courgettes, pineapple and lemon into a stainless steel pan, bring slowly to the boil, stir well and reduce the heat, simmer gently for 10 minutes.

Add sugar. stir until all the granules have dissolved. Increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil and boil hard for 4 minutes.

Pour into warm sterilized jars and seal.

_Notes:
The quanitities aren't exact, an ounce or two either way is close enough.

If using fresh pineapple, you will need about one pound (450g) and 3.5 fluid ounces (100ml) of apple juice.

Pineapples contain an enzyme that inhibits pectin, that's why you need the lemon juice and the sugar with added pectin as well as the courgette to hold it together. Do not add more pineapple juice if you are using fresh pineapple, apple juice contains yet more pectin, this jam needs all the help it can get!_

Enjoy!
Dave[/quote]

This sounds yummy. I will have to try it out. All these marmalades and jams will be perfect to make and give as gifts.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, my books from culinary school are all with grams and ounces as well as US weights. That's how all the baking was done in the bakery at the culinary school. Just like in a regular bake shop, everything is weighed because it is more accurate than cups, teaspoons and tablespoons. So, I invested in a large scale and I got a small scale for tiny weights in grams. My baking has gotten so much better doing it this way. I still use the older recipes that calls for cups because they are favorites of the family as well. I'm glad so many of you are going to make the bread recipes. I love baking and cooking for my family.
> ...


What kind of scales do you buy? A couple months ago, I went into a kitchen store to look at them. They had them locked behind glass and I had to get a clerk to open them up. Seems our friendly neighborhood drug dealers steal them to use when making their transactions. The store had several types, all digital, and in sizes from fit-in-your-pocket to the weigh-a-whale's-stomach size. (The druggies could probably weigh a bale of pot on that one!) The only time I have ever used scales to measure things was in chemistry, biology and anatomy classes. That was in the pre-digital age, and the weights were in ounces.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

In honor of all who are having birthdays this month I'm posting the most requested cake I make. I'm sure soy, almond or rice milk cpuld be substituted for the milk.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALL! (I'm a groundhog myself)

ChocolateX3 Sheet Cake

Preheat oven to 350 F  Prepare 13x17 jellyroll pan.

2 ¾ c. all-purpose flour
3 c. sugar
2 ¼ t. baking soda
2 ¼ t. baking powder
1½ t. salt
1 1/8 c. baking cocoa  Dutch process is better 
½ t. cinnamon
Sift and whisk quickly in mixer.

¾ c. vegetable oil
3 lg. eggs
1 ½ c. milk
1 T. vanilla
Whisk together in bowl and add to dry ingredients in mixer. Mix @ low speed 5 minutes.

1 ½ c. very hot water
Gradually add to batter @ low speed just until combined. Batter will be thin. Cook 25-30 minutes until tester comes out clean (a few crumbs o.k.) and center is firm to the touch.

Cool completely then frost.






Ganache

10 oz. semisweet chocolate, chopped

1 c. heavy whipping cream
2 T. sugar
In small heavy saucepan over low heat, bring cream and sugar to a boil. Pour over chocolate and whisk until smooth. Refrigerate for 35-45 minutes or until begins to thicken, stirring occasionally.



Chocolate Frosting

1 c. butter, softened
Beat until fluffy.

4 c. confectioners sugar
½ c. baking cocoa
¼ c. milk
2 t. vanilla
¼ t. salt

Add to butter and beat until smooth.
Frost cake.
Drizzle with ganache and sprinkle with chopped macadamia nuts if desired.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Finished my 5 hour sweater last night in under 5 hours.  Going to make the boy version today. 
It is 45F at 7:57 this morning. Maybe all the snow will melt today.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

kerryn said:


> In honor of all who are having birthdays this month I'm posting the most requested cake I make. I'm sure soy, almond or rice milk cpuld be substituted for the milk.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALL! (I'm a groundhog myself)
> 
> ChocolateX3 Sheet Cake
> ...


This sounds a lot like what we call Texas Sheet Cake. Delish!
Happy birthday tomorrow!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pattys76
AMEN!!!
Updating: Dave said:


> Believe it or not, I have my Grandmother's ironing board! It's big and heavy and made out of wood and I wouldn't part with it. She passed away less than a month after I moved from RI to Washington, DC. I was living in an apartment with 3 other girls and we didn't have an ironing board. So I asked my Dad if he would ship it to me and he did.
> 
> I bought one of the metal ones later on because it looked more modern, but it wobbled and shook and I gave it away. Grandma's is so sturdy I don't know how I would iron without it. It would never bring a high price at an antiques roadshow, but who cares?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> So i am sorry it is not material to raise a laugh. Just the life of an ordinary person who loves to work with her hands, I think that is why bread baking has been something I have always loved doing. If someone wants to learn I love being able to show them how. At this moment I would prefer to continue using my 'alias'...


I thought it was a very good story. They don't all have to be funny.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

A very interesting story Myfanwy, as Wannabear says they don't all have to be funny. My name is made from my actual name, Adele being the name of my Father's first wife who died in childbirth & was a great friend of my Mother. I don't know where the name Tessa came from but my Father disliked it. he said it was "a dog's name". He was right, the number of dogs I've met with my name! I too was born in Wales & came to Emsworth at an early age. I think because of the war. I have a sister who lives in NZ.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Nope Sam, I'll be 53 tomorrow, I actually had to stop and do the math a few days ago, I honestly couldn't remember my own age. I just don't think of age as a factor unless I'm talking to a Dr. I'm constantly having to stop and add up my kids' ages too. 1976 is the year we got married.


Happy birthday to you and to all who are celebrating this week, too. I also have to stop and do the math--and when I do, I often think, "That can't be right!"  But I really don't pay attention to how old anyone is; it's just a number and to me, state of mind is more what matters. Any person who is still willing to see new things and learn is young in my book!

Darowil, I do hope the migraine is improving if not gone--I have those as well, and had to learn my triggers for them; I can't always avoid them, but that does help. MY dad was actually a big help for me there, as his headaches are set off by many of the same things. Sometimes it's a tricky balance to avoid them, I know. It can be quite debilitating as well, so take care of yourself and do what you need to do to feel better! I know it would be Fend For Yourself around here if I had a headache--I have to shut myself in a dark, quiet room and just try to sleep through it when I get one.

Yesterday I worked on my etsy shop a bit, as I have a lot of things that need to clear out of here--I do love making but need to part with things once they're done! So we shall see what happens with that, and I have more to do either before or after work today. I want to find time to restart the baby sweater, too (frogged twice now!), and I have quite a few lovely gourds I want to do some work with--I can't wait until it's warm enough to work outside. Today is the 1st, so it won't be too much longer until spring!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What kind of scales do you buy? A couple months ago, I went into a kitchen store to look at them. They had them locked behind glass and I had to get a clerk to open them up. Seems our friendly neighborhood drug dealers steal them to use when making their transactions. The store had several types, all digital, and in sizes from fit-in-your-pocket to the weigh-a-whale's-stomach size. (The druggies could probably weigh a bale of pot on that one!) The only time I have ever used scales to measure things was in chemistry, biology and anatomy classes. That was in the pre-digital age, and the weights were in ounces.


I have a digital one that I can use for small percentages of grams. Then, I have one that has a bowl and it sits on top of the scale with a large round window and shows grams, ounces and pounds on the dial. I can go up to 2 pounds on this scale. Wish I had one like the one Dave has.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of scales do you buy? A couple months ago, I went into a kitchen store to look at them. They had them locked behind glass and I had to get a clerk to open them up. Seems our friendly neighborhood drug dealers steal them to use when making their transactions. The store had several types, all digital, and in sizes from fit-in-your-pocket to the weigh-a-whale's-stomach size. (The druggies could probably weigh a bale of pot on that one!) The only time I have ever used scales to measure things was in chemistry, biology and anatomy classes. That was in the pre-digital age, and the weights were in ounces.
> ...


I have a digital one as well--got it in the office supply store as it was packaged as a postage scale (much cheaper than a "kitchen scale," even if it the same thing!). It weighs ounces and grams (push a button to choose which one you want), and I use it a lot for weighing leftover yarns so I can estimate yardage.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Believe it or not, I have my Grandmother's ironing board! It's big and heavy and made out of wood and I wouldn't part with it. She passed away less than a month after I moved from RI to Washington, DC. I was living in an apartment with 3 other girls and we didn't have an ironing board. So I asked my Dad if he would ship it to me and he did.
> 
> I bought one of the metal ones later on because it looked more modern, but it wobbled and shook and I gave it away. Grandma's is so sturdy I don't know how I would iron without it. It would never bring a high price at an antiques roadshow, but who cares?


I envy you, Doris. I would love to have my mother's big old ironing board. It was given to her as a wedding gift in 1940. Antique? Not really. But it was a family treasure, for sure!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > So i am sorry it is not material to raise a laugh. Just the life of an ordinary person who loves to work with her hands, I think that is why bread baking has been something I have always loved doing. If someone wants to learn I love being able to show them how. At this moment I would prefer to continue using my 'alias'...
> ...


Absolutely, I agree! Your story is far more interesting, and so much deeper than I imagined. Thank you for sharing something so personal, which was none of my busines. It has made us know you better, and is something I will remember.

I am a dog lover, and I often talk to a friends dog the way I talked to Ringo a few posts earlier. I may do it again, if you don't mind? You will find that very often what pops into my head falls out of my mouth, but it is well intentioned. I should say, a thought spills through my fingers on this thread.

Too bad we are not neighbors. I could learn a lot from you. I used to want to bake my own bread, and thought of buying a bread machine, but I find that I take too many short cuts now in everything except my knitting. So much to learn, so little time


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

siouxann said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > In honor of all who are having birthdays this month I'm posting the most requested cake I make. I'm sure soy, almond or rice milk cpuld be substituted for the milk.
> ...


Souixann, I thought the same thing about the Texas part  
I'm definitely sending this recipe to my grandniece who's birthday is tomorrow. Thanka Kerryn! Dandylion, Sue


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


I love the scale I got from King Arthur, though now I see Amazon has it for $5 less. I've used it more for knitting than for cooking, but I expect in the future to use it for baking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just copied this recipe off of "serious eats" - thought you might like it since we have been talking about marmalade a good bit.

Honey-Tangerine Marmalade

Ingredients
yield: Makes 6 cups or 6 half-pint jars, active time 1 hour, total time 1 hour 30 minutes
	7 to 8 medium tangerines 
	1/8 teaspoon baking soda 
	4 tablespoons low- or no-sugar-needed powdered fruit pectin 
	1/4 teaspoon unsalted butter 
	2 cups sugar 
	1 cup honey 
Procedures
Wash the tangerines and remove the rind in quarters. Thinly slice the rind lengthwise, then roughly chop them crosswise into smaller pieces. Transfer the rind to a large pot and add 2 cups of water and the baking soda. Bring to a boil over medium heat, cover, reduce the heat, and simmer until the rinds have softened, 15 minutes.

Meanwhile, coarsely chop the tangerines and remove any seeds. Transfer the tangerines to a food processor and pulse until the pieces are broken up but still chunky, about 8 pulses. Add the tangerines to the pot with the rind. Stir in the butter and pectin and bring the mixture to a boil. Add the sugar and the honey and return the mixture to a full rolling boil, stirring constantly. Boil hard for 1 minute.

Remove the pot from the heat and skim any foam from the surface of the marmalade with a cold metal spoon. Ladle the marmalade into hot sterilized jars and process them in a hot water bath for 10 minutes.

this is the web site - they have some very good recipes.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2012/01/honey-tangerine-marmalade-recipe.html?utm_source=Serious+Eats+Newsletters&utm_campaign=6fac202da6-Serious_Eats_Recipe_Newsletter_February_1_2012&utm_medium=email

sam


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sam, the Honey Tangerine Marmalade sounds delicious. Thanks for the recipe..... and the website.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> just copied this recipe off of "serious eats" - thought you might like it since we have been talking about marmalade a good bit.
> 
> Honey-Tangerine Marmalade
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam, that is a cute site. The titles get your attention! I did a double take on "12 ways to amp your guoc"


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam,
the marmalade sounds good. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren, this is a total winner. If you like citrus, include the grated lemon zest; if you don't, just use the lemon juice.

It really is one of the most addictive jams ever!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren, this is a total winner. If you like citrus, include the grated lemon zest; if you don't, just use the lemon juice.
> 
> It really is one of the most addictive jams ever!
> 
> Dave


And Dave, don't you have a special way of getting the foam off the top?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren, this is a total winner. If you like citrus, include the grated lemon zest; if you don't, just use the lemon juice.
> ...


I simply add a knob of unsalted butter or non-dairy spread, stir for a few seconds and the foam completely dissipates. A few jams do need 'skimming', but marmalades go clear in seconds!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Ok had to google search courgettes - zuchinni!!!


Oops, I should have given the American equivalent, it's the same vegetable. In the UK, typically courgettes weigh about 6-8 ounces, a pound or more and we're heading into 'marrow territory'!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pattys76
> AMEN!!!
> Updating: Dave said:
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of scales do you buy? A couple months ago, I went into a kitchen store to look at them. They had them locked behind glass and I had to get a clerk to open them up. Seems our friendly neighborhood drug dealers steal them to use when making their transactions. The store had several types, all digital, and in sizes from fit-in-your-pocket to the weigh-a-whale's-stomach size. (The druggies could probably weigh a bale of pot on that one!) The only time I have ever used scales to measure things was in chemistry, biology and anatomy classes. That was in the pre-digital age, and the weights were in ounces.
> ...


They're still available, I guarantee functionality will out-live every modern design.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-Elements-Scale-Black-Acacia/dp/B000XO0V2A/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1328128623&sr=1-1

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I agree, Your story was very interesting. I wish we lived close too, I used to love to bake, but have gotten lazier as I get older, now with allergies I may start baking again. I'll have to find a recipe online or dig out my Sourdough cookbook. The family used to love some of the recipies from that and with minor alterations I can have them too.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I just got a call to babysit so Tatum's daddy can go downtown to see the Superbowl doings, so I don't have time to make the stew and Tatum will be dissappointed because we won't knit today. We will have to go straight to gymnastics and then study her spelling afterward. 

Here is what she was up to last night if I can get it attached. She was playing wedding and the camera tripod was her groom  Wish me luck. 
I see the Boston Terrier's bone on the floor


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok had to google search courgettes - zuchinni!!!
> ...


I don't know about other areas of the country, but here in the Southeast of the US, it's hard to catch them before they get over eight ounces. They might hide under the leaves so a lazy gardener will go out to pick and find something like a baseball bat waiting for her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren, this is a total winner. If you like citrus, include the grated lemon zest; if you don't, just use the lemon juice.
> 
> It really is one of the most addictive jams ever!
> 
> Dave


The zest will definitely be in it. Lots of times I put it in even when it doesn't call for it.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

When my mom's older sister had her 2nd son if he was a girl my aunt wanted to name him Lisa (my name) but my uncle said that it sounded like you wanted to lease something. My name was going to be Beverly after my mom's sister who died as a small baby but she did not like my uncle's wife with the same name. My cousin's wife wanted to name their 2nd daughter Amanda Lynn but he kept going around saying it as a mandlin, so her name is Amanda Lee.
Lisa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn said:


> In honor of all who are having birthdays this month I'm posting the most requested cake I make. I'm sure soy, almond or rice milk cpuld be substituted for the milk.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALL! (I'm a groundhog myself)
> 
> kerryn - happy birthday tomorrow - it is also my mother's birthday - she would have been 113. make it your day and do lots of nice things for yourself.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Wednesday! Getting caught up on the posts and receipts. Had a good day at school today. 5 and 1/2 weeks to go! I have my weight watchers meeting tonight. I hope I have lost, but since I had a party Sat. night, I'm not sure. My Mavericks play tonight and hope they win!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was a very good story. They don't all have to be funny.
> ...


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes! I think I'll have chocolate cake too!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Dave--the pineapple courgette jam sounds delicious! what would happen if you didn't peel the zucchini? just wondering....I want to try making this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I have a sister who lives in NZ.


Thank you for your kind words, Tessadele, I wonder what part of the country does your sister live in? is she also a knitter? I really enjoyed having my friend Audrey visit yesterday, we talk and knit, and enjoy our time together . I am trying to persuade her to overcome her fear of computers, so she could come on KP .


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > In honor of all who are having birthdays this month I'm posting the most requested cake I make. I'm sure soy, almond or rice milk cpuld be substituted for the milk.
> ...


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I worked as a security guard one fall. Around 2am a bear walked out of the woods and wondered around the parking area then came over to my car put one paw on the bumper stood up on his hind legs and stared at me sitting there in the driver's seat. I didn't walk any of my rounds the rest of the night!



Marianne818 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Not to change the subject, but tomorrow our temp. is supposed to get up to 66F so we're headed for the mountains for a picnic. Shenandoah National Park and Skyline Drive, to be exact. We were told once that sometimes the black bears will come into the picnic areas. Now wouldn't that be exciting? We've only ever seen one black bear on Skyline Drive in all the years we've gone there. It was a small one, just a few feet from the highway in the woods. He stopped and watched the car go by. Of course, I was yelling with excitement!!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


dear patty76, thank you for those thoughts. Ringo and I both have allergies, we have been snuffling and sneezing today. That is one of the nice things I am discovering about the internet, that it can bring you close to people so far away. what a diverse world we live in


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, my sister lives in Taranaki, she's not a great knitter now as they keep so many animals she doesn't have much time. Actually she is a foster sister who lived in our family from 7yrs old & we are very close. The last couple of yrs. she has been home to see us, now it is our turn to come to NZ when I can get my health problems fixed. If I do I'd love to meet some NZ KP members. Coffee & a natter would be good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks to those asking about my migraine. I think it has virtually gone- fortunately I do not need to revert to the darkened room. I can normally manage to function enough to knit and/or read but anything more exerting is the problem. Yesterday I felt OK until I tried something difficult like a 5 minute walk to have a coffee. 
I haven't been able to find a trigger. Thought it was stress, but 18 months ago two sisters died within weeks of each other and I had 1 migraine in the next year! seem to be decreasing with menopause. It's odd how genetics work, no history as far as we know of them in my family and yet both my girls get them. One gets them like me- and it is amazing how often we get them together. The other one gets the full blown ones but fortuntaely hers have decreased in frequency- she only had one last year but is useless while she has it. Could be on my fathers side- we know very little about his family but my mother is not aware of any on his side.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kac47874 said:
> ...


I grow a couple of courgette plants on my patio every Summer, they do need watching. Regular cropping is the trick of getting them to keep producing, I keep cutting them two or three times a week until the end of the Summer and then I let a couple grow into marrows. 
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Wednesday! Getting caught up on the posts and receipts. Had a good day at school today. 5 and 1/2 weeks to go! I have my weight watchers meeting tonight. I hope I have lost, but since I had a party Sat. night, I'm not sure. My Mavericks play tonight and hope they win!


Pammie, good luck! When you get down to your goal weight, will you have to use a new avatar? My Dad always could tell when I had lost weight because he said it showed in my face.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I just got a call to babysit so Tatum's daddy can go downtown to see the Superbowl doings, so I don't have time to make the stew and Tatum will be dissappointed because we won't knit today. We will have to go straight to gymnastics and then study her spelling afterward.
> 
> Here is what she was up to last night if I can get it attached. She was playing wedding and the camera tripod was her groom  Wish me luck.
> I see the Boston Terrier's bone on the floor


Sue, she is absolutely adorable. What a pleasure it must be to babysit her.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks to those asking about my migraine. I think it has virtually gone- fortunately I do not need to revert to the darkened room. I can normally manage to function enough to knit and/or read but anything more exerting is the problem. Yesterday I felt OK until I tried something difficult like a 5 minute walk to have a coffee.
> I haven't been able to find a trigger. Thought it was stress, but 18 months ago two sisters died within weeks of each other and I had 1 migraine in the next year! seem to be decreasing with menopause. It's odd how genetics work, no history as far as we know of them in my family and yet both my girls get them. One gets them like me- and it is amazing how often we get them together. The other one gets the full blown ones but fortuntaely hers have decreased in frequency- she only had one last year but is useless while she has it. Could be on my fathers side- we know very little about his family but my mother is not aware of any on his side.


Knock on wood (for luck), I have never had a headache. But my DD's husband gets them from time to time. He can't figure what triggers them, either. He thought it was MSG. Then it was something else, then something else. He finally started having acupuncture. That helped for awhile, but it seems he's getting them again. It makes it very hard on my DD, especially when they go to a party or when they travel. I really sympathize with all the headache sufferers.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good afternoon to all: Pineapple jam sounds delicious.I love pineapple anything.Myfanwy: I loved your story and with some elaborations could make an interesting background material for a novel.Consider it, it is a way of life that is quite disappearing and your experiences with Fale could enrich both cultures. I myself have had many diversions and always thought someday that I would do so. I was trained as a nurse in the large community hospital,experience dog shows and dog breeding-shelties-
and have experienced what were once esoteric diseases myself. I learned to knit while very young in school when a teacher took me under wing and felt sorry for me because I showed no interest in the play that other children so loved, preferring to read a book or sew. Others taught me more, I have crocheted, knitted, sewed, and quilted at various times of my life. I study the Bible closely and spent sometime in the door-to-door ministry of Jehovah Witnesses and still enjoy teaching others about the Bible, the Life and ministry of Christ and how what he taught can influence our lives. I cared for my father until his death, my mother having died very young of heart attack.
I also cared for many neighbors and freiends over the years. Today I volunteer at the local senior center and am an advocate of the practice of Tai chi for health. I feel that I have known so many interesting people, having listened to the stories of the older people that I have known who experienced so much from the development of the automobile to the walk on the moon and the advent of technical knowlege we now are experiencing. What an interesting cache of experiences I have been touched by- from the time when pharmacy was a back room at the ranches of SD to the practice today. Medicine from the buggy to the internet. I have known of a vet who died of the plague(Black Death of the centuries long gone)for the lack of its recognition, when a simple treatment of the tetracycline that he had within his own black bag would have cured him.I have seen a case of leprosy diagnosed in an urban hospital which many years earlier had been a checkpoint for the treatment of its victims prior to transfer to the quarantine centers in LA. WOW if only I had time to write a novel. Marlark Marge.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Our picnic in the mountains today was very uneventful. Didn't see a single animal, but did see lots of hawks out looking for their dinner. There were several deer crossing signs along the road, but I guess the deer were sleeping or else hiding from the hunters. But the good weather held up, fortunately. The temp. was in the 50's, chillier than down below, but pleasant enough for a picnic. We started off with gourmet cranberry cheese and special crackers with a glass of Riesling wine. Then a cup of warm butternut soup. Followed by a chicken salad recipe I dreamed up, served on hamburger buns. For dessert we had homemade brownies. We had brought bananas, too, but didn't need them.

There was one funny thing, though. When we sat down at the picnic table, a large crow sat up at the top of a nearby tree and squawked at us for about 10 minutes. Either we were invading his territory or we thought he might have been calling his relatives, but no other crows showed up and he finally left.

Of course, I forgot my camera or else I might have posted some pictures. The valley below was so peaceful looking.

On the way home, we stopped at a Big Lots store. I went in while DH had a nap. Found some interesting looking yarn for $1 per 50g ball and a large bag of dried soup mix with a good recipe on the label. Has black beans, barley, etc., in it. Maybe I can clone it.

Dave, you'll have to stop off in VA when you visit the U.S. Would you like some travel literature?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kerryn, Read right past that, and it didn't even register! Have a great day!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Dave--the pineapple courgette jam sounds delicious! what would happen if you didn't peel the zucchini? just wondering....I want to try making this.


I think the peel would give it too much structure. The courgette goes translucent and soaks up the flavour, it possibly wouldn't be the best idea to leave the skin on, but I've never done it.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a call to babysit so Tatum's daddy can go downtown to see the Superbowl doings, so I don't have time to make the stew and Tatum will be dissappointed because we won't knit today. We will have to go straight to gymnastics and then study her spelling afterward.
> ...


Thank you, Doris, She is quite a character, and yes, I have withhdrawal symptioms when I don't see her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, my sister lives in Taranaki, she's not a great knitter now as they keep so many animals she doesn't have much time. Actually she is a foster sister who lived in our family from 7yrs old & we are very close. The last couple of yrs. she has been home to see us, now it is our turn to come to NZ when I can get my health problems fixed. If I do I'd love to meet some NZ KP members. Coffee & a natter would be good.


you're on for that! as long as you don't mind me having my herbal brew! Look forward to meeting up...and of course the current WIP!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pammie, good luck! When you get down to your goal weight, will you have to use a new avatar? My Dad always could tell when I had lost weight because he said it showed in my face.[/quote]

Thank you. It wasn't great, but I know I will do better next week. Of course the Super Bowl won't help, but I will try to not lose total control!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good afternoon to all: Pineapple jam sounds delicious.I love pineapple anything.Myfanwy: I loved your story and with some elaborations could make an interesting background material for a novel.Consider it, it is a way of life that is quite disappearing and your experiences with Fale could enrich both cultures. I myself have had many diversions and always thought someday that I would do so. I was trained as a nurse in the large community hospital,experience dog shows and dog breeding-shelties-
> and have experienced what were once esoteric diseases myself. I learned to knit while very young in school when a teacher took me under wing and felt sorry for me because I showed no interest in the play that other children so loved, preferring to read a book or sew. Others taught me more, I have crocheted, knitted, sewed, and quilted at various times of my life. I study the Bible closely and spent sometime in the door-to-door ministry of Jehovah Witnesses and still enjoy teaching others about the Bible, the Life and ministry of Christ and how what he taught can influence our lives. I cared for my father until his death, my mother having died very young of heart attack.
> I also cared for many neighbors and freiends over the years. Today I volunteer at the local senior center and am an advocate of the practice of Tai chi for health. I feel that I have known so many interesting people, having listened to the stories of the older people that I have known who experienced so much from the development of the automobile to the walk on the moon and the advent of technical knowlege we now are experiencing. What an interesting cache of experiences I have been touched by- from the time when pharmacy was a back room at the ranches of SD to the practice today. Medicine from the buggy to the internet. I have known of a vet who died of the plague(Black Death of the centuries long gone)for the lack of its recognition, when a simple treatment of the tetracycline that he had within his own black bag would have cured him.I have seen a case of leprosy diagnosed in an urban hospital which many years earlier had been a checkpoint for the treatment of its victims prior to transfer to the quarantine centers in LA. WOW if only I had time to write a novel. Marlark Marge.


Dear Marlark Marge, yes I had sort of figured you had to be Jehovah's Witness, my neighbours across the south fence are, as well as also being Samoan, they are in the middle of some important teaching conference. Ana is a very kind neighbour, and we have plans of several cooking exploits together. several times I have been told I should record what I recall of my life, who knows may be one day I will do that? thinking of the dogs, my two scoundrels are playing happily at my feet. Wishing you all the best with your many undertakings!,m.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't put it off! It sounds lots more interesting than my life. But who knows, maybe my life would seem way off the charts to you. Anyhow my life doesn't include Samoa, and that part of the story wasn't there, was it? You could write a bit down every day. First thing you know, you have a book.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to those asking about my migraine. I think it has virtually gone- fortunately I do not need to revert to the darkened room. I can normally manage to function enough to knit and/or read but anything more exerting is the problem. Yesterday I felt OK until I tried something difficult like a 5 minute walk to have a coffee.
> ...


Don't forget about the possibility of dropping blood sugar as a cause of terrible headaches.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Knock on wood (for luck), I have never had a headache. But my DD's husband gets them from time to time. He can't figure what triggers them, either. He thought it was MSG. Then it was something else, then something else. He finally started having acupuncture. That helped for awhile, but it seems he's getting them again. It makes it very hard on my DD, especially when they go to a party or when they travel. I really sympathize with all the headache sufferers.


MSG, red wine (sulfites), flashing lights (esp. if they are regular, like a strobe) are my main ones. That's why I hate to watch TV any more--everything, even the food commercials! seems to flash any more.



DorisT said:


> Our picnic in the mountains today was very uneventful. Didn't see a single animal, but did see lots of hawks out looking for their dinner.


Doris, if the hawks were out, that's likely why you didn't see any smaller animals! They know...but your day sounds lovely.

I am off to pick up DD at her friend's...have a good day/night, everyone!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sight problems are one of the biggest causes of headaches. If you haven't had your eyes tested for two years, it's a good idea to get them checked; if you're getting headaches, it's essential! TV and computer screens can cause a lot of problems, quite a lot of these can be cured by a visit to your optician. 

This may seem daft, but get a tape measure and check the precise distance from your eyes to the tv screen from your preferred chair, also the eye-to-screen distance for your computer. I wear varifocals for general use, but my optician made up a pair of 'inters', marvellous spectacles specifically for working on my laptop, the benefits were immediate and my headaches stopped. I have a friend who does needlepoint, he'd been leaning forward to focus on the canvas, a trip to the optician cured his backache! 

Another cause of headaches can be the ion emissions from the screen, positioning large ferns and pot plants near the screen can actually help, they absorb and thrive on the the thing that makes us humans feel ill. Orchids have a similar effect, they're particularly helpful if there's a smoker in the house. I have plants on every windowsill, lots of herbs and ginger seems to to work very well, they freshen the air and are useful too!

Just a couple of suggestions.

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't forget to drink lots of water because dehidration can cause migraines. I found a website called drugstore.com & that is where I got my chillow which is a pad that is 13.5" x 20.5"x .625" you put warm water in it & it get cool & stays that way for hours. I put the chillow on top of my pillow at night & the cool helps with headaches. It comes in several sizes mine is called the chillow plus brand comfort device. I have been using it every night since early November & it really helps.
Lisa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sight problems are one of the biggest causes of headaches. If you haven't had your eyes tested for two years, it's a good idea to get them checked; if you're getting headaches, it's essential! TV and computer screens can cause a lot of problems, quite a lot of these can be cured by a visit to your optician.
> 
> This may seem daft, but get a tape measure and check the precise distance from your eyes to the tv screen from your preferred chair, also the eye-to-screen distance for your computer. I wear varifocals for general use, but my optician made up a pair of 'inters', marvellous spectacles specifically for working on my laptop, the benefits were immediate and my headaches stopped. I have a friend who does needlepoint, he'd been leaning forward to focus on the canvas, a trip to the optician cured his backache!
> 
> ...


Dear FireballDave- would Aloe vera fall into the right category of plant to absorb the ion rays, have several of those, and my peace lily in the front room?

Darowil, hope that migraine is not troubling you any longer, in my case it was always stress as a trigger, and yes menopause seemed to do the trick. Missed Adelaide in the forecast- trying to do too much at the same time!, back to bed soon.
-
to anyone else who left a post- have been having server issues, which has kept me offline even longer than intended!-
I think it was wannabear and Tessadele!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Was gifted some plums, for the swap of a loaf, had just baked two- so am thinking of turning some into my favourite 'plum chutney'.
Means I have to be up again around four!!
how I am enjoying KP, and meeting up with so many new people!
Ringo always comes too- starting a new swatch for an idea I have had.

FireballDave- am working on getting the egg cosy shape right- managed to over shoot on the second rib, on an up and over. want to end up with two 'year of dragon cosies for the grand children, Japanese, and Chinese I thought, vivid pink, and red, with the black. Thank you FireballDave! the egg cup hunt progresses- psychedelics next, with luck.

hope all having a great Day. I know Europe has gone very cold again.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Myfanwy 'hope all having a great Day. I know Europe has gone very cold [email protected]

It is extremely cold here in Scotland but the sun is shining again - wow 2 days of the sun being out and no rain !! It has rained every day since the 17th Nov 2011 so you can understand why I am so excited to have 2 days of dry and the bonus of some sunshine. The hills around are all thick with snow but being on the water's edge here we tend to escape from too much snow. I have enjoyed all the receipts but oh dear I am hungry I have not had anything to eat since 8 pm last night and will not be able to eat until 12 noon today when the last blood sample is taken to check sugar levels. Oh well I should just be grateful that the Dr is checking everything thoroughly .!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Myfanwy 'hope all having a great Day. I know Europe has gone very cold [email protected]
> 
> It is extremely cold here in Scotland but the sun is shining again - wow 2 days of the sun being out and no rain !! It has rained every day since the 17th Nov 2011 so you can understand why I am so excited to have 2 days of dry and the bonus of some sunshine. The hills around are all thick with snow but being on the water's edge here we tend to escape from too much snow. I have enjoyed all the receipts but oh dear I am hungry I have not had anything to eat since 8 pm last night and will not be able to eat until 12 noon today when the last blood sample is taken to check sugar levels. Oh well I should just be grateful that the Dr is checking everything thoroughly .!


Dear dollyclaire, got to Strontian, for the first time that I can recall, last September. we were on the way to a bit of a 'whistlestop' tour of Skye, where some of my ancestors are from. Is it the dreaded diabetes, if I can be nosy? I love Scotland! and Wales! and NZ and York! have travelled very little as an adult. hope to 'catchya later', m.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> MSG, red wine (sulfites), flashing lights (esp. if they are regular, like a strobe) are my main ones. That's why I hate to watch TV any more--everything, even the food commercials! seems to flash any more.


Flashing lights can give me a headache as does ironing shirts etc with stips on them! But these are headcaches as opposed to migraines. I realised recently that I feel like I am car sick when I try ironing strippy shirts. People wearing them is usually OK because I can move back a bit if I need to, but you need to concentrate on ironing. Very happy when my husband buys stripped shirts because if they need ironing I can't do it. And flashing ads on the computer are increasing in frequency and I don't like them either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sight problems are one of the biggest causes of headaches. If you haven't had your eyes tested for two years, it's a good idea to get them checked; if you're getting headaches, it's essential! TV and computer screens can cause a lot of problems, quite a lot of these can be cured by a visit to your optician.
> t my optician made up a pair of 'inters', marvellous spectacles specifically for working on my laptop, the benefits were immediate and my headaches stopped. I have a friend who does needlepoint, he'd been leaning forward to focus on the canvas, a trip to the optician cured his backache!
> 
> Dave


Going to get a pair of glasses for the computer soon (actually for me working on the computer, don't think the computer needs them)- was waiting for this year to start so I can a pair on my health insurance. Eyes checked late last year. And its an ongoing problem for me, nothing new.

Next posting mentioned dehydration- that is also a different headache to my migrines and one I recognise. Sounds like I always have headaches! I don't usually, and for most I know what causes them- except the worst ones.

I am going to be away for most of the next 10 days with limited internet access. A big thing for David's family this weekend (parents 55th wedding anniversary) away for 3 days for this. Home for one day before going away for a week which will include 2 days of a family do for my family (a brothers 50th).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > MSG, red wine (sulfites), flashing lights (esp. if they are regular, like a strobe) are my main ones. That's why I hate to watch TV any more--everything, even the food commercials! seems to flash any more.
> ...


oh boy! wish I could explain my aversion to ironing thus, just plain don't like it, although with some fabrics so necessary. Hope your trip goes well, m.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, I've just seen the news about the student grants chief being paid tax free {of course he 'll have to make his own declarations, less expenses etc.} When I think of what the students have to I am disgusted. Would you like some help tying them to their seats when the building sinks into the Thames. Joke!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

How did the word "pay" get away? Must be a hole in my keyboard.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, I have travelled a lot & so has Julian's son & I have to say the pictures of NZ he took last year beat anything I've seen. He said he would have got further but he had to keep stopping to gaze & capture NZ's wonderful scenery. I must come & see for myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

i meant to say that the beer bread was especially delcious with apricot yam. Oh dear what does this say about me? Actually apricot jam (tied in with my difficulty in knowing whether to use a y or j. After apricot yarn I put in apricot yam and only then realised thst I actually needed a j. 
Turning off the computer now and off to bed. leaving in 10 hours nd David is still trying to organise the photos for the weekend. Don't think I will be getting much knitting done on the way down- he is going to be doing the photos I think.

Think I need those glasses I talked about earlier I didn't ever put in yarn- it was yam all along. It is easier to read it once it is posted.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Dave, I've just seen the news about the student grants chief being paid tax free {of course he 'll have to make his own declarations, less expenses etc.} When I think of what the students have to I am disgusted. Would you like some help tying them to their seats when the building sinks into the Thames. Joke!!


The worst of it is that bunch of wasted space all went to uni when there were no fees and they got grants as well! Join the crowd tying them to their benches, I'll happily throw any drowning politician an anchor!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> How did the word "pay" get away? Must be a hole in my keyboard.


The hole in your keyboard is smaller than the hole in George Osbourne's heart, you'd need an ice-pick to get to that and then you have to hope you don't get lost in the chasm!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sight problems are one of the biggest causes of headaches. If you haven't had your eyes tested for two years, it's a good idea to get them checked; if you're getting headaches, it's essential! TV and computer screens can cause a lot of problems, quite a lot of these can be cured by a visit to your optician.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for those suggestions, but I have lots of plants and have been seeing the eye doc regularly since I was a small child--bad eyesight runs in the family. I drink plenty of water as well (I do live in a desert), so I feel I am doing everything I should; I actually have not had a migraine for a long time now, since I learned my triggers (knock wood), and hope I don't for a long time to come! Those optical illusions that are mainly black and white and appear to move as one looks at them are also a big no-no--makes me nauseous, then I get the "aura," and I'm doomed; these are not, as someone else said, "headaches" but HeadAches--I will keep the graphic description to a dull roar! So I just try to avoid those things and have some success at avoiding them.

Today is the anniversary of our Big Storm--last year on this date, it was 65 degrees colder than it should be today--a record -12 F...so I shall not complain about the cold today, even though my care label does say "Keep at 75F and up." 

And happy Groundhog Day to US folks--I know he did not see his shadow in my neighborhood this morning, although I also know it doesn't really mean anything. It's just a fun little thing, and early spring would be ever so nice.

Today will be a long work day--still adjusting to the new schedule now that's in full swing, but I do need those pennies. And today will likely be Tax Day, as I finally have all the documents I need. It will be a relief to have that done for another year, too.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

My son in law does my taxes, so I wait until he has time. I could probably do them myself as I don't have enough to itemize; I use the standard deductions. The one time I did them myself, though, I got audited.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > MSG, red wine (sulfites), flashing lights (esp. if they are regular, like a strobe) are my main ones. That's why I hate to watch TV any more--everything, even the food commercials! seems to flash any more.
> ...


I feel for you and your headaches -- the major ones and the migrain ones. I do understand about the eyestrain, the "loud" noices, the lights, the weather changes, the flashing things. I have just put a 10 day headache behind me. I havent posted much in the last little while. 85% of mine are due to the fibermyalgia. A quiet dark room usually helps, but not always.

Dave, other than work related, do you get headaches (and not the hangover kinds cause some get those and others never do). How do you deal with them? do you have a magic potion that we can cook up to deal with ours?

Those breads do sound delicious. I think I am going to have a go at making the bread sticks. I like those and so do my Mom and Dad. I hope to tackle that job on the weekend. Dave we need a salsa type recipe for the bread sticks.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I'm pretty much retired now, I only take a couple of courses to stop my mind silting up. Although I do have a couple of exhibitions every year, my back catalogue is my 'pension plan'.

Luckily, I don't get headaches, they miraculously stopped after I left home. I only started getting minor ones when I started using laptop computers. It was pretty obvious what was the cause, so I spoke to my optician and he fixed the problem with my 'inters' which also have a very faint grey tint.

I don't get hangovers either, if I have been drinking, I have a glass of orange juice and a spoonful of honey before I go to bed, an old remedy that seems to work very well.

I'll type up a couple of my favourite salsa receipts for tomorrow night, I know lots of people only join the _Tea Party_ at the weekend, so it'll save me having to repeat myself.

Hope that's OK with you and everybody else
Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I don't get hangovers either, if I have been drinking, I have a glass of orange juice and a spoonful of honey before I go to bed, an old remedy that seems to work very well.
Dave

Now that's a cure I've not heard of and I will pass that along on facebook. I'm sure it will be tried this weekend


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> This may seem daft, but get a tape measure and check the precise distance from your eyes to the tv screen from your preferred chair, also the eye-to-screen distance for your computer. I wear varifocals for general use, but my optician made up a pair of 'inters', marvellous spectacles specifically for working on my laptop, the benefits were immediate and my headaches stopped. I have a friend who does needlepoint, he'd been leaning forward to focus on the canvas, a trip to the optician cured his backache!


Would varifocals be what we call transitionals, do you think? And then the 'inters' would be simple lenses that correct only one way? That doesn't sound very clear. I mean would they be designed to only work at computer distance? I can see my laptop without my glasses but not with them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I interpreted varifocals as something like our trifocals here in the US...those have three different areas of lenses with different strengths of corrective lens--is that right, Dave?

My eye doc said last time I needed bifocals, but since my near vision is fine without lenses, the lower part would be plain clear! Why pay for that when I can just take off my glasses to see up close? When I wear contacts, I do have reading glasses to slightly magnify, but those correct my distance vision well. It's always something!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sight problems are one of the biggest causes of headaches. If you haven't had your eyes tested for two years, it's a good idea to get them checked; if you're getting headaches, it's essential! TV and computer screens can cause a lot of problems, quite a lot of these can be cured by a visit to your optician.
> ...


Peace lilies are great natural air-scrubbers, they neuralise lots of nasties, including the fumes given off by the foam used in modern upholstery and some carpet backings as well as the fibres.

A lot of research was done into 'sick building syndrome' in the 1980s, in addition to the usual recommendations regarding cleaning, heating, electronic devices and ventilation, many studies discovered that buildings which had a plant-free policy were more affected than those where people had plants on their desks etc.

Some companies now positvely encourage their staff to grow pot-plants and growing pots of salads in little tubs that are based on large drinks cups has become quite a craze with workers in many companies. They also come in cans, I started a 'Canned Apple' in my study last year. It's now about a nine inches tall although it's dormant for Winter in a sheltered but unheated cold-frame. If it survives the Winter, I'm going to see if it'll 'bonsai'!

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like your little canned apple has got off to a good start. I was intrigued by the can. Was that canned apples or applesauce? Would herbs work as well as plants? I got a little pot for Christmas, which I need to start, but keep procrastinating as I will be away next months and not sure I can count on anyone else here watering them.
Sue


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks like your little canned apple has got off to a good start. I was intrigued by the can. Was that canned apples or applesauce? Would herbs work as well as plants? I got a little pot for Christmas, which I need to start, but keep procrastinating as I will be away next months and not sure I can count on anyone else here watering them.
> Sue


Yes, what that Sue said, and this Sue wants to know if it has to have lots of real sunlight, or if other lighting would serve? 
dandylion Sue


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Large leafy plants seem to get rid of the "sick room" syndrome that seems to exist in many rooms. These rooms need to breathe some fresh air into them. Plants seem to do that. I have a prayer plant and an elephant ear begonia as well as other plants. 

Often headaches and migraines will come from the use of the florescent light bulbs. If that is the case, then a pair of uv ray sunglasses should be worn. That comes from my optomitrist. (sp??) When I got rid of my indoor florescent bulbs, one headach did leave.

Unfortunately, the orange juice and honey wont clear up my headaches! If only it were that simple,,,,

Dave, the salsa recipes sound great. Time to put out the finger foods and the bread sticks for the weekend! I also plan to put out some cheese, and of course the dill pickles!!

But first of all, I have some stained glass cross stitch picture embroidery threads that I need to sort, then the finger foods can come out!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Was gifted some plums, for the swap of a loaf, had just baked two- so am thinking of turning some into my favourite 'plum chutney'.
> Means I have to be up again around four!!
> how I am enjoying KP, and meeting up with so many new people!
> Ringo always comes too- starting a new swatch for an idea I have had.
> ...


Bitterly cold in London the las couple of days, but with brilliant sunshine; lovely Winter days, provided you can get out of the biting East wind!

The Chinese New Year ends on the 6th with the Lantern Festival. I took this pic of Wardour Street yesterday on my mobile phone, it wasn't keen on all the contrast!

Glad you're having fun with my _Dragon Symbol_ motif, hope they're both ready for Monday.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Large leafy plants seem to get rid of the "sick room" syndrome that seems to exist in many rooms. These rooms need to breathe some fresh air into them. Plants seem to do that. I have a prayer plant and an elephant ear begonia as well as other plants.
> 
> Often headaches and migraines will come from the use of the florescent light bulbs. If that is the case, then a pair of uv ray sunglasses should be worn. That comes from my optomitrist. (sp??) When I got rid of my indoor florescent bulbs, one headach did leave.
> 
> But first of all, I have some stained glass cross stitch picture embroidery threads that I need to sort, then the finger foods can come out!!


I've always had plants--I just always feel the need to have something living and green around. We got rid of fluorescent lights around the house a while ago, but I used to have to work under them at the bookstore--too many days I came home with a mild headache, so yes, glad those are gone!

Are stained glass cross stitch threads different from other types of threads? I've not heard them referred to that way before.

DD has decided she wants to go the aquarium for her bday--neither of us has been there before, so it should be fun! We haven't decided on a day yet, as her bday falls on a school day and she also wants to make sure a couple of her friends can come along as well. Perhaps a week from Sunday works--this weekend, of course, will be Oblivion to All Except Food and Football Day for some people around here (not me...but I'm expected to do the Food part). And of course, I'll have knitting!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> i meant to say that the beer bread was especially delcious with apricot yam. Oh dear what does this say about me? Actually apricot jam (tied in with my difficulty in knowing whether to use a y or j. After apricot yarn I put in apricot yam and only then realised thst I actually needed a j.
> Turning off the computer now and off to bed. leaving in 10 hours nd David is still trying to organise the photos for the weekend. Don't think I will be getting much knitting done on the way down- he is going to be doing the photos I think.
> 
> Think I need those glasses I talked about earlier I didn't ever put in yarn- it was yam all along. It is easier to read it once it is posted.


How many cans of beer did you put in that beer bread, anyway?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorlenna
DD has decided she wants to go the aquarium for her bday--neither of us has been there before said:


> Sorelena, that sounds like a great birthday present, and so good of you to take her friends as well. What will be the average age of the group?
> dandylion


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I interpreted varifocals as something like our trifocals here in the US...those have three different areas of lenses with different strengths of corrective lens--is that right, Dave?
> 
> My eye doc said last time I needed bifocals, but since my near vision is fine without lenses, the lower part would be plain clear! Why pay for that when I can just take off my glasses to see up close? When I wear contacts, I do have reading glasses to slightly magnify, but those correct my distance vision well. It's always something!


I think that's probably what they are, different parts of the lenses are different strengths but they're smoothed, unlike bifocals.

_Inters_ are simple lenses, but focus at a specific distance. Reading spectacles are designed to be used at 10-12" which is less than the typical eye-to-screen distance when one is using a computer. Because they are only a simple lens, you can get a pair made up at minimal cost, my friend bought his from a supermarket's economy range of frames with prescription lenses, for £15 (US$23.71/AUS$22.14/EUR18.03) complete, he even got store loyalty points on them!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Was gifted some plums, for the swap of a loaf, had just baked two- so am thinking of turning some into my favourite 'plum chutney'.
> ...


I can see what you mean about the contrast. Still like the look of all the lanterns though. 
It has turned rather cold here as well.
My older sister will be here this week end. It will be nice to see her. Funny how things change when we were younger I was always the one going to her place. Now she comes to our house.
I finished my first 5 hour sweater now I'm making the boy version. It only took me 3 hours & 55 minutes. Also working on a scarf for my youngest daughters birthday.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I've just seen the news about the student grants chief being paid tax free {of course he 'll have to make his own declarations, less expenses etc.} When I think of what the students have to I am disgusted. Would you like some help tying them to their seats when the building sinks into the Thames. Joke!!
> ...


I thoroughly agree with you about politicians!! Can I quote you? I really love the way you phrased that!! Can I help you throw the anchors??


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks like your little canned apple has got off to a good start. I was intrigued by the can. Was that canned apples or applesauce? Would herbs work as well as plants? I got a little pot for Christmas, which I need to start, but keep procrastinating as I will be away next months and not sure I can count on anyone else here watering them.
> Sue


Oh no, it's a specific _Canned Apple Tree_ can with a drink-can style ring-pull at the bottom for drainage, whereas the top has a ring-pull to remove it completely. It comes filled with compost and a few seeds on a piece of foam about a third of the way down. All you have to do is add water and place near light.

They've become quite a craze, you can grow all kinds of things, lemon trees, radishes and beetroot for their leaves, salads, miniature green beans, chillis, even strawberries! There are a couple of _Urban Gardener_ shops in the City that specialise in this sort of thing, loads of varieties of herbs and flowers are also available, they're great fun!

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy 'hope all having a great Day. I know Europe has gone very cold [email protected]
> ...


Well I got back home about 12.30 and immediately had something to eat, it did taste good. The practice nurse reckons it is not diabetes as I was only just on the high side with the blood sugar level. I think the Doc was just trying to rule everything out with doing the test. I am feeling so much better now and the other tests and xrays were all clear. 
I am ashamed to say Myfanwy I have never been to Skye, we just never got round to going there. There always seemed to be other places to visit and things to do. Funny how we never seem to see our home country in the same light as visitors, just take it all for granted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear FireballDave, Thank you, still not sure if my Aloe vera do anything other than sit waiting for someone to burn themselves . Today's bread in the oven. then it is the turn of the plums, and back to another small WIP. Was thinking the lads might be on their way, but I am a day out, they will be back Friday. Felt ultra stupid forgetting that lawn-mowers would have a sump. It has been rather a hectic week here with visitors and so-on. Got some real sleep last night,which feels good. cold toes at 22 degrees. It is all so relative. from Ringo and me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like your little canned apple has got off to a good start. I was intrigued by the can. Was that canned apples or applesauce? Would herbs work as well as plants? I got a little pot for Christmas, which I need to start, but keep procrastinating as I will be away next months and not sure I can count on anyone else here watering them.
> ...


They grow on a window-sill or beside a desk lamp best, but if your office has loads of neon strip-lights, they work too.

I wouldn't start seeds until you return, seedlings need attention to get going. However the best way with established plants is to place them in a coolish room on a dam p piece of cloth, an old towel or blanket is good, run a few thick cords to a reservoir of water and let the 'wick effect' do the rest.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Large leafy plants seem to get rid of the "sick room" syndrome that seems to exist in many rooms. These rooms need to breathe some fresh air into them. Plants seem to do that. I have a prayer plant and an elephant ear begonia as well as other plants.
> ...


The cross stitch picture I have is one of stained glass windows. No, the threads are not different, the colors need to be separated and put on cardboard bobbins with their number/symbol. It is just a small picture. (I have some other ones that are larger cross stitch pictures that I will eventually get to doing). I want to finish this one and see if it is big enough to make a cover for my prayer book.

Re: headaches and migraines. Are they a family/genetic predisposition thing? My one brother gets bad migraines. My sister gets stress headaches, and migraines from weather changes. My Mom used to get stress headaches but she has not had any now for years and years.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Do tell your friends, all are welcome to help, there's enough politicians out there to build a reef!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > i meant to say that the beer bread was especially delcious with apricot yam. Oh dear what does this say about me? Actually apricot jam (tied in with my difficulty in knowing whether to use a y or j. After apricot yarn I put in apricot yam and only then realised thst I actually needed a j.
> ...


I think the question isn't how many went into the bread, but how many went into HER!! LOL Only kidding I get a bit loopy when I'm tired too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


dear dollyclaire, as I child I used to sit on the sand hills south of Mallaig, looking at the Cuilins, and dreaming. To have been there at last has fulfilled that dream. Did not get to Argyll, even with two months there is a limit to how far you can travel. 
Very glad to hear it is not the diabetes, that must be a big relief- the diabetic diet is rather a sensible one, but it is all the other issues that go with it!
I do hope you enjoy what is left of the evening, the computer w'bug seems to think most of Scotland is around freezingpoint.
from a Scots/Welsh/Kiwi.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Glad you had good news from the doctor. Blood sugar levels can be affected temporarily by all kinds of things, even a cold can skew them slightly. I'm not diabetic, but when I've had to take steroids for my eyes, that's affected my blood sugar, even when it has only been in the form of eye-drops.

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


You're a Genius! You've finally found a good use for politicians!!! That is if they don't poison the fish!
Patty


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sorelena, that sounds like a great birthday present, and so good of you to take her friends as well. What will be the average age of the group?
> dandylion


I'll be the odd (old, lol) one out--all college students around 20-22. They're good kids and I have a lot of fun with them.



FireballDave said:


> Oh no, it's a specific _Canned Apple Tree_ can with a drink-can style ring-pull at the bottom for drainage, whereas the top has a ring-pull to remove it completely. It comes filled with compost and a few seeds on a piece of foam about a third of the way down. All you have to do is add water and place near light.
> 
> Dave


I bought a mini greenhouse some years ago and planted cactus seeds I'd harvested here and there in it--they did very well in it, though some of the pips are now three years old and still not as big as my pinky finger! They tend to grow very slowly, but I still love 'em. I have grown avocado trees from pits from the fruits we've eaten, too. We even had a lemon tree for a while in a pot in the house, but one summer it got too hot and burned up.



5mmdpns said:


> The cross stitch picture I have is one of stained glass windows. No, the threads are not different, the colors need to be separated and put on cardboard bobbins with their number/symbol. It is just a small picture. (I have some other ones that are larger cross stitch pictures that I will eventually get to doing). I want to finish this one and see if it is big enough to make a cover for my prayer book.
> 
> Re: headaches and migraines. Are they a family/genetic predisposition thing? My one brother gets bad migraines. My sister gets stress headaches, and migraines from weather changes. My Mom used to get stress headaches but she has not had any now for years and years.


Ah, I see now! I still have tons of cross stitch supplies but haven't done it for quite some time--have a wolf picture I want to do for DD eventually. I think it will make a great pillow for her bed.

I don't know whether there's any evidence about migraines and heredity, but I know my dad and sister both have them. Barometric pressure does also seem to affect them; I've often wondered if mine have been better the past few years because I now live at such a high altitude, but I guess there's no way to really know (my dad and sister still live at the lower level). And maybe this is terrible of me to say, but mine really improved a lot about a year after my husband died...there was a terrible amount of stress involved in the last few years of his life, and I used to get one every couple of months back then...

P.S. and to totally change the subject: I've got the beer sitting on the counter working its way toward room temperature, though I actually might not make the bread until this weekend--wonder how it would work for pizza crust or focaccia?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Dollyclaire, I'm so happy to hear that it's not diabetes! My Dad was a diabetic, and my Mom was hypoglycemic (low blood sugar), so my Dr. has told me that statistically, I'm borderline for either. So far so good though.

My Mom's parents were told when she was a child in the 30s or 40s that she had low blood sugar, but evidently either didn't listen to the type of diet she should have or they didn't know enough about it, so they fed her cookies, cakes, and other sweets.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > britgirl said:
> ...


Thanks, Dave. I will wait until I get back before I start those seeds. I am off home to England in mid-March. Looks like we finally have an offer on my mother's house after nearly two years on the market. This all transpired the day after I had booked my flight home. Very fortuitous, as we had dates to work around and the prospective buyer, who is paying cash is willing to leave completion until after my stay. That's just as well, as we have to finish clearing out Mum's house. 
I am actually spending a couple of nights in London, as I haven't stopped there on my last couple of trips and am overdue a stay there. I hit the ground running when I get there, as I do so love London and like to see as much as I can. I walk until I drop then ride the Tube to another sightseeing area and start once again. By the time I get back to my hotel I usually have really had it, but it is a really exhilarating feeling, experiencing all the sights and sounds of London. Indeed, "when a man is tired of London he is tired of Life." 
Maybe I will get a chance to scout out those Canned Apple Trees. 
Sue


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I interpreted varifocals as something like our trifocals here in the US...those have three different areas of lenses with different strengths of corrective lens--is that right, Dave?
> 
> My eye doc said last time I needed bifocals, but since my near vision is fine without lenses, the lower part would be plain clear! Why pay for that when I can just take off my glasses to see up close? When I wear contacts, I do have reading glasses to slightly magnify, but those correct my distance vision well. It's always something!


Varifocals are commonly prescribed here. i was glad that an optometrist mentioned they are not so good unless you wear glasses all the time because since I used glasses only sometimes and have extreme motion sickness, I think these would have been a problem.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, it's a specific _Canned Apple Tree_ can with a drink-can style ring-pull at the bottom for drainage, whereas the top has a ring-pull to remove it completely. It comes filled with compost and a few seeds on a piece of foam about a third of the way down. All you have to do is add water and place near light.
> ...


Cactii are great on desks, they love arid atmosphere in offices.

You can also grow pineapples from the tops. If you carefully strip away the lower leaves, you'll discover tiny proto rootlets, put the head in a jar of water and they'll swell up and start growing, after a couple of months your plant will be ready to pot. Place it in a large pot with a good compost and keep it warm and damp.

After a couple of years it should be about two to three feet in diameter, now the fun begins!

Put the pot inside a polythene bag with a banana skin and a few apple cores, close it at the top and put it in a warm place for a couple of weeks. The methane given off by the rotting fruit will trigger the pineapple to get productive. Take it out of the bag and return it to its spot, if you're lucky it will throw up a spike with a new pineapple on top!

If it doesn't work the first time, don't worry, keep watering and feeding it and have another go the next year, there's nothing like being able to grow your own pineapples, especially in London!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I interpreted varifocals as something like our trifocals here in the US...those have three different areas of lenses with different strengths of corrective lens--is that right, Dave?
> ...


They're diabolical on escalators until you get used to them, especially going down!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

On the subject of migraines here are the titles of 2 good books that I have & read. Living Well With Migraine Disease & Headaches by Teri Robert & The Keeler Migraine Method A Groundbreaking, Individualized Treatment Program From The Renowned Headache Clinic by Robert Cowan, MD Founding Director of The Keeler Migraine Center in Ojai California.
Lisa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Varifocals are commonly prescribed here. i was glad that an optometrist mentioned they are not so good unless you wear glasses all the time because since I used glasses only sometimes and have extreme motion sickness, I think these would have been a problem.


I've worn glasses/corrective lenses since I was 9 and am sure I needed them before then.



FireballDave said:


> They're diabolical on escalators until you get used to them, especially going down!
> 
> Dave


My depth perception without my glasses is horrible--you should see me trying to go down stairs! :shock:

And I've liked the idea of growing a pineapple for quite some time, but at the moment I don't have any empty pots and can't really justify buying any more...I do have a lot of plants! I would love to try it, though, and shall put that on my list of "things to try in the future, preferably as soon as possible." I wonder if there is a better time of year to buy a fresh pineapple? We have them in stores now, but I know nothing about their natural season.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Since we have a lot of retirees on here I just posted a cute joke about Retired - no Retarded Grandparents on the following site : 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58935-1.html

hope you get a chuckle, Sue, dandylion


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorlenna, almost anything could be a flowerpot. As Dave has done with a soda can, you could use a coffee can or any number of things. When I was little my mother grew sweet potato vines as houseplants. I've never tried it and always have meant to, someday . . . Has anyone else seen sweet potatoes being used decoratively?

Or dried okra? Dried okra is interesting in a winter arrangement.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Since we have a lot of retirees on here I just posted a cute joke about Retired - no Retarded Grandparents on the following site :
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58935-1.html
> 
> hope you get a chuckle, Sue, dandylion


That was very cute. Sounds like something one of my grandsons would say.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Sorlenna, almost anything could be a flowerpot. As Dave has done with a soda can, you could use a coffee can or any number of things. When I was little my mother grew sweet potato vines as houseplants. I've never tried it and always have meant to, someday . . . Has anyone else seen sweet potatoes being used decoratively?
> 
> Or dried okra? Dried okra is interesting in a winter arrangement.


I start my sweet peas in the card centres of toilet rolls, then simply plant them out when they're ready, the card breaks down and you don't need to disturb the roots.

We all started runner beans on the windowsill in jam jars on blotting paper as children, that's just as much fun as it always was! If you have an ugly wall to cover up, try planting runner beans in hanging baskets, they cascade down and cover the wall. Best of all, you can eat the decor!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Sorlenna, almost anything could be a flowerpot. As Dave has done with a soda can, you could use a coffee can or any number of things. When I was little my mother grew sweet potato vines as houseplants. I've never tried it and always have meant to, someday . . . Has anyone else seen sweet potatoes being used decoratively?
> 
> Or dried okra? Dried okra is interesting in a winter arrangement.


Sorlenna, I have seen vines grown from avacado pits, and even sprouted a few myself. It was very easy, we just poked tooth picks into the sides of the seed, balanced the toothpicks on the rim of a glass half filled with water. Just enough that the bottom tip of the seed was submerged in the water and sat the glass on a window sill. It seems that it rooted very quickly and that was the extent of the care it needed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, almost anything could be a flowerpot. As Dave has done with a soda can, you could use a coffee can or any number of things. When I was little my mother grew sweet potato vines as houseplants. I've never tried it and always have meant to, someday . . . Has anyone else seen sweet potatoes being used decoratively?
> ...


Wish we could grow sweet peas here as they are one of my favourites. I remember when I was younger growing cress on blotting paper.
Sue


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

We used to grow birdseed on damp paper towels. That was fun to watch. I've tried to grow avocados, but haven't had any luck with them. When I was in my "Earth Mother" phase in the 70s, I did successfully grow mung bean sprouts for salads. They were quite easy. Wonder if the health food store would have them now.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

siouxann said:


> We used to grow birdseed on damp paper towels. That was fun to watch. I've tried to grow avocados, but haven't had any luck with them. When I was in my "Earth Mother" phase in the 70s, I did successfully grow mung bean sprouts for salads. They were quite easy. Wonder if the health food store would have them now.


Did you harvest any birds from your birdseed? 
I'm so sorry about that bad joke, I'm in my second childhood


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello Pattys76, Glad you're going to help with the MP's!! Your bit about your Mom's diet made me smile. My Mum had rickets as a child & the Dr. said it would be good for her to spend time on the beach. Her Mum didn't have time so everyday she sent her brothers down to fetch a bucketful of sea water and made my Mum sit with her legs in it. It didn't do anything for the rickets as he meant her to get the sun for vitamin D. The funny thing is, my GF was a very well educated man but he didn't correct her. They had 11 children so there was obviously another gap in their education!!
Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Sorlenna, almost anything could be a flowerpot. As Dave has done with a soda can, you could use a coffee can or any number of things. When I was little my mother grew sweet potato vines as houseplants. I've never tried it and always have meant to, someday . . . Has anyone else seen sweet potatoes being used decoratively?
> 
> Or dried okra? Dried okra is interesting in a winter arrangement.


Oh, I've used all kinds of things as pots...but I've looked around and nothing suitable comes to hand at the moment. I really need to pitch out a bunch of stuff, too.

When I was a kid, my mother would grow sweet potato vines in a long glass dish--I never quite knew what the dish was for, but it was glass and boat-shaped, and she'd just put water in it and then the cut up sweet potato. The dish sat on the fireplace mantle and the vines would get really long--and they are pretty, too. The roots would eventually fill up the whole dish! I saw last summer a purple sweet potato plant that was gorgeous too (I think it was just decorative--doesn't produce yams).

We can't really grow anything outside...it's too dry and hot for a decent veggie with this soil...it's terrible even though I've tried to improve it.



dandylion said:


> Sorlenna, I have seen vines grown from avacado pits, and even sprouted a few myself. It was very easy, we just poked tooth picks into the sides of the seed, balanced the toothpicks on the rim of a glass half filled with water. Just enough that the bottom tip of the seed was submerged in the water and sat the glass on a window sill. It seems that it rooted very quickly and that was the extent of the care it needed.


We didn't even go to that much trouble--I just stuck the pits flat side down in the soil in a pot and after a while, they sprouted. They're quite pretty trees, but again, it got too hot for them here.  I may try again with those sometime; one of mine got about 4 feet tall before it succumbed to the dry heat. One of the problems with this house is we can't get proper light in the right places...it's either too dark or too intense.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

dandylion said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > We used to grow birdseed on damp paper towels. That was fun to watch. I've tried to grow avocados, but haven't had any luck with them. When I was in my "Earth Mother" phase in the 70s, I did successfully grow mung bean sprouts for salads. They were quite easy. Wonder if the health food store would have them now.
> ...


hahahaha!!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had quite a bit of luck with cactii, now I'm going 
to have a try with sweet potatoes & avocados, thanks for the tips.

Tessa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I've had quite a bit of luck with cactii, now I'm going
> to have a try with sweet potatoes & avocados, thanks for the tips.
> 
> Tessa


Do have a go with a pineapple, they grow into very impressive plants, even if you don't mess around trying to get them to fruit. Just keep them warm and never let them dry out, they like it soggy!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > i meant to say that the beer bread was especially delcious with apricot yam. Oh dear what does this say about me? Actually apricot jam (tied in with my difficulty in knowing whether to use a y or j. After apricot yarn I put in apricot yam and only then realised thst I actually needed a j.
> ...


Sue, you are sooo funny!! I'm sitting here with my kitten on my lap and laughing out loud!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like your little canned apple has got off to a good start. I was intrigued by the can. Was that canned apples or applesauce? Would herbs work as well as plants? I got a little pot for Christmas, which I need to start, but keep procrastinating as I will be away next months and not sure I can count on anyone else here watering them.
> ...


I'm glad you cleared that up, Dave. I had visions of you finding an apple seed in a can of apple sliices and planting it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > britgirl said:
> ...


I know they're an English invention, but I'd have thought the idea of popping open a prepared can of compost and seeds then simply adding water would have been popular in American homes and offices too. Perhaps they're a bit too quirky for the American market?

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Could be. Remember seeing those compost bags with seeds that the local council used to put on top of bus shelters for a bit of local colour and also those plastic bags that you hung up that had flower seeds, that I looked for over here and never did find. That had to have been ten plus years ago. I do think there is a lot more interest in gardening here than when I first came over. I couldn't believe that people didn't have flower gardens. There would have been a couple of trees and maybe five or six shrubs and that would have been all for the landscaping. Forget about the flowers and colour.
Sue


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Seems like I recall seeing pictures last summer of a garden a TPer had planted by putting seeds and / or plants into holes cut into bags of compost. Looked like a good idea to me, something i would try.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Today was the 100th day of school. The children were very excited. I think they get excited about everything! It was also Groundhogs Day. There are 2 groundhogs that ceremoniously come out. Phil, from Pennsylvania, saw his shadow, but Chuck, from Staten Island, did not. So, we don't know if we will have more winter or an early spring. The way our winter has been, it is early spring!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Seems like I recall seeing pictures last summer of a garden a TPer had planted by putting seeds and / or plants into holes cut into bags of compost. Looked like a good idea to me, something i would try.


We get _Grow Bags_ in te UK, you just cut a single hole for a marrow plant, or three for tomatoes of your choice and add water. The compost is like rocket-fuel for the plants and you get really heavy crops. They're great because you can put them anywhere and no digging required.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Seems like I recall seeing pictures last summer of a garden a TPer had planted by putting seeds and / or plants into holes cut into bags of compost. Looked like a good idea to me, something i would try.


I did that when I lived in town. I put them on my porch and the best part was no weeding.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


When our local chorale did tours to Europe one of the biggest pleasures for me was seeing flowers everywhere. I have great pictures. from the last trip, of flowers in Dresden. I had pictures of things I could not identify to come back here and ask my guru. Lovely street stalls in Poland.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


They sound like a good idea, but I haven't seen them over here. Anyone else? I think they'd be cute lined up on a window sill.

We do have little containers of a soil mix that we buy for cats and kittens. They supply the wheat seeds. Provides greens for the kitties who never go outside.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I think I'd like to try one. I just don't have a lot of sunlight. Too many trees around me. I get a little sun in a southwest window for a short time in the afternoon. I'll look around to see if they are sold around here? dandylion


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


britgirl, I think the English are known for their beautiful gardens. I always thought your climate helped. Our clay soil is so poor and our summers so hot, that it's a battle to grow anything.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Greetings to all: It is 4:27Pm and 67 deg with a high today of 69 and a low of 47. I recall well the sweet potato vines in my MoM's kitchen thriving and climbing all over the kitchen, several years ago we tried it, but they are spraying some kind of retardant on them to prevent sprouting and they failed at last attempt. What do you plant for the pineapple(seeds or cuttings or what? My mom also always had six feet of sweetpeas which had to be planted by Sept 12 every year and provided sweetpeas all summer-one of my favorites. Haven't seen a sweetpea in many years now. I like that idea of planting directly in the compost bag. What plants are appropriate for this as this could form the border for my tai chi retreat which I would like to start this summer. I am still agonizing on the feather and fan pattern. Perhaps you can help? my pattern calls for four rows.
Cast on multiples of 18+2( I cast on 40 )

1. Knit across
2. K1 purl to last sticth K1
3. K1 (yo k1 3 times, *(k2 tog) 6 times,(yo k1) 6 times repeat from * (yo,k1 ) 3 times, end k1
4. Knit 

Every time I knit this I can't maeke the number of stitches come out right after the 2 nd pattern row. Can you advise.

Thanks Sam and Kerry for the posts, but so far none of the suggestions have helped. Marlark Marge.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

The big news here in Indy today, is that Madonna is in town, and some other celebs, as well as Jimmy Fallon taping his shows from downtown, where our symphony orchestra usually performs. Some of the musicians performed on his show last night along with his own band. 

Everybody is pretty excited. My niece Megan (Colts Cheereleader) is steadily posting info on fb and twitter. Madonna and Jimmy Fallon are including the cheerleaders in their shows and Megan has sung the national anthem a couple of times this week. 
I just turned down an invitation to go down to the hysteria tomorrow. I just want to watch from afar  

I watched Fallon's late night show last night and I thought he seemed nervous, and today I guess he told some reporters that the crowd last night was about three times larger than his studio in NY. I know they were about 30 times louder! 

P S does everybody know that the Superbowl is here this weekend?  I just assumed you all know ---- and care ?? :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PS does everybody know that the Superbowl is here this weekend? I just assumed you all know ---- and care ?? asks DandyLion.

Yes, that is why I plan on making the bread sticks, I bought fresh tomatoes and bought a jar of dills. Dave is going to give us a couple of salsa recipes tomorrow. Finger foods and a football game!!

I need to go to the other grocery store tomorrow and buy some cucumbers for a cold creamy cuc salad. Likely buy some other finger food stuff too. Maybe some tacos and cream cheese.

Of course I have to get the diet coke! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> The big news here in Indy today, is that Madonna is in town, and some other celebs, as well as Jimmy Fallon taping his shows from downtown, where our symphony orchestra usually performs. Some of the musicians performed on his show last night along with his own band.
> 
> Everybody is pretty excited. My niece Megan (Colts Cheereleader) is steadily posting info on fb and twitter. Madonna and Jimmy Fallon are including the cheerleaders in their shows and Megan has sung the national anthem a couple of times this week.
> I just turned down an invitation to go down to the hysteria tomorrow. I just want to watch from afar
> ...


Hey there fellow Hoosier, this has got to be the new Hoosier Hysteria this week. Think it's a good time to stay over on my side of the state.

My knitting group sent over about 20-30 scarves for the Super Bowl project. Several news reports have mentioned the scarf project.

http://gantdaily.com/2012/02/02/hottest-2012-super-bowl-souvenir-is-a-hand-knit-scarf/


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am still agonizing on the feather and fan pattern. Perhaps you can help? my pattern calls for four rows.
> Cast on multiples of 18+2( I cast on 40 )
> 
> 1. Knit across
> ...


Hi Marge, When I do a pattern that says it is a multiple of ## sts + a #, I multiply the first number, in your case 18, by the number of repeats I want. In your example you would have two. Thus, 18 X 2 = 36 + 2 = 38 sts to cast on instead of your 40. Try that and see if it works for you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Seems like I recall seeing pictures last summer of a garden a TPer had planted by putting seeds and / or plants into holes cut into bags of compost. Looked like a good idea to me, something i would try.


That is something that I am going to try this summer. I have thought about my poor dismall vegetable garden that I have tried to get going but the fibermyalgia seems to not let me. :|

So I am going to get 2-3 large bags of potting soil and enrich them with compost. I will "open" the bags in the same manner as one opens the kleenx tissue boxes -- down the middle. I want to plant some things in them like beans, peas, and cucumbers. Of course they are not suitable for root vegies.

I do have my flower pots and patio boxes for the flowers. The zinnias and portulaca flowers seem to love them. Of course the little American Goldfinches love to bring their babies to the flower boxes and they snack on the zinnia seeds that come after the flower bud has finished blooming. I put out the niger seed in the bird feeders too for them. The pine siskins love it too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe I'll try the bags of compost for a couple of things...though I'll have to figure out a way to keep them out of the sun through the worst heat of the day...it's got me hopeful, anyhow.

I got my taxes done! Now that is a relief; I should even get some back (they took out way too much when the company first changed hands), so that's going in the Visit the Grandkids fund, for sure. I will sit down soon and try to guesstimate how much I'll need, then try to have a bit more than that. I can't wait!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Maybe I'll try the bags of compost for a couple of things...though I'll have to figure out a way to keep them out of the sun through the worst heat of the day...it's got me hopeful, anyhow.


There are quite a few people who garden this way in my town. They also put out the bags on their patios. Of course for the winter they cover them with a tarp so that the bags dont split from the ice and snow we get. You could put them out under the trees if you have any, or on the east side of the house. What do you plan on planting in them??


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is another Feather & Fan pattern 
Row 1: Knit
Row 2: Purl
Row 3: K2tog 3 times, Yo K1 6 times k2tog 3 times repeat across row 
Row 4: Knit
I did this pattern but added 4 stitches at each end in just plain knit stitches
Lisa


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > The big news here in Indy today, is that Madonna is in town, and some other celebs, as well as Jimmy Fallon taping his shows from downtown, where our symphony orchestra usually performs. Some of the musicians performed on his show last night along with his own band.
> ...


Yes, the weather man has blessed us with great, warm weather for the event. So happy for the city. 
I knitted some scarves too, but when I heard that they would be over the limit I gave my scarves to relatives. They don't have the logo on them though, so they will not bring them any money  
It's very exciting isn't it? P S, Kelly Clarkson is singing the national anthem at the game and The Indianapolis, Children's Choir is singing behind her. 
The atmosphere is so great here. dandylion


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey, Sue, are you planning to ride the zip line?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hey, Sue, are you planning to ride the zip line?


Ha Ha Ha, Doris, First of all the tickets sell out very quickly and the wait is about six hours in line. That doesn't appeal to me 

It all looks like great fun, but I'll be viewing it like I don't even live here. Sigh. 
I've been kicking myself for not volunteering, though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one root a pineapple?

sam



FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I've had quite a bit of luck with cactii, now I'm going
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

multiples of 18 and then add the two. 18+18+18=54 +2=56. etcc.

sam

Cast on multiples of 18+2( I cast on 40 )

1. Knit across
2. K1 purl to last sticth K1
3. K1 (yo k1 3 times, *(k2 tog) 6 times,(yo k1) 6 times repeat from * (yo,k1 ) 3 times, end k1
4. Knit

Every time I knit this I can't maeke the number of stitches come out right after the 2 nd pattern row. Can you advise.

Thanks Sam and Kerry for the posts, but so far none of the suggestions have helped. Marlark Marge.[/quote]


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> To all kitten/cat owners:
> 
> Does your kitten/cat have strange tastes? Mine will eat just about anything she sees me eating. For example, today when I was eating a banana, she kept bugging me until I put a tiny piece in her dish. She ate it!
> 
> ...


one of my cats insisted on a slice of Vegemite on buttered toast for breakfast (then he would eat his meat afterwards) and he was obsessed with Cherrie Ripe's and roasted peanuts! ummm yes he was an Aussie Cat! LOL


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am so stupid!!! I sat down and wrote this pattern out stitch by stitch and discovered that to do as written requires 33 stiches for one pattern. It doesn't add up to 18 or 20 or anything like it. It is a misprint or something is mistated in the pattern.

Lisa did you cast on 18 to initiate pattern? 
Thanks to all of your for your input. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

I KNOW...I CARE....and I want my PATRIOTS to win!! I've lived in New Orleans during Super Bowl and it does get exciting, doesn't it! Paunie


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Paunie said:


> I KNOW...I CARE....and I want my PATRIOTS to win!! I've lived in New Orleans during Super Bowl and it does get exciting, doesn't it! Paunie


Yes, Paunie, it does, but wow, isn't it always exciting in New Orleans? I found it so!

Since the Colts aren't playing I kind of have to root for Eli Manning, but it won't hurt me if the Patriots win  We are just happy to have both teams here in town


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


**regardless of whether he or she had the artistic taste and sensitivity of Pol Pot. *** 
I read that and blinked a couple of times and then just burst out laughing !!!!!!!!!!! ROTFL LOL


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


thanks for the recipe - i have never heard of that combination before - will give it a try in a couple of weeks


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Maybe I'll try the bags of compost for a couple of things...though I'll have to figure out a way to keep them out of the sun through the worst heat of the day...it's got me hopeful, anyhow.
> 
> I got my taxes done! Now that is a relief; I should even get some back (they took out way too much when the company first changed hands), so that's going in the Visit the Grandkids fund, for sure. I will sit down soon and try to guesstimate how much I'll need, then try to have a bit more than that. I can't wait!


You might find this article on the BBC's gardening microsite helpful:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/basics/techniques/growfruitandveg_usingagrowingbag1.shtml

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I cast on a total of 62 stitches 4+18+18+18+4 4 stiches for a border 3 sets of 18 stitches for pattern 4 stitches for 2nd border edge. I placed a stitch marker after 1st 4 & the 3 18 .
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one root a pineapple?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I gave how I get them going here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-57808-47.html#1033659

Next time you buy a fresh pineapple, have a go. You do need to remove all the fruit so it's just bare stump and the head and those all-important tiny rootlets.

It takes a while for them to get going, but once they're established they grow brilliantly. A little bonus when you but a pineapple and maybe you'll get another one for free!

I start mine in a jar with the base just touching the water, when the roots have grown, I pot it up. For the first week or so I keep them fairly soggy, then gradually reduce the amount of water as they establish. This seems to work well for me. They love warm sunny spots and a windowsill above a radiator seems to suit them perfectly.

The _Bromeliad Info_ website does it differently. I'd try both and see which works best for you, I suspect the cooler conditions in the UK mean they take a bit longer to get started and grow. It isn't going to cost you anything to have a go, you get a new one free from the grocers every time you buy dessert!

http://www.bromeliads.info/archives/pineapple-bromeliad

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I think that is a great way to grow them in a cold climate - my mother and her husband had a pineapple patch - about an acre of them they used to grow for a bit of extra cash (they lived in Queensland Aus and sold them on the roadside at the farm) and we had to chop off the tops and throw them in a pile and they dried out and then plant them as is and they grew ! easy peasy that way, a lot different to growing them the way you suggested


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok this is the first time i have joined in the KP - wish i had the time to look at it earlier - love the recipes and general chit chat


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> What do you plant for the pineapple(seeds or cuttings or what? My mom also always had six feet of sweetpeas which had to be planted by Sept 12 every year and provided sweetpeas all summer-one of my favorites. Haven't seen a sweetpea in many years now. I like that idea of planting directly in the compost bag. What plants are appropriate for this as this could form the border for my tai chi retreat which I would like to start this summer.


You plant the head of the pineapple, the bit you normally throw away, they're free plants! In sunny California, they should do really well.

_Grow Bags_ contain an enriched compost specifically designed for tomatoes, courgettes, cucumbers and other gross feeders. The compost in them is fantastic for any plants that like rich soil, it's like rocket fuel for them. The obvious plants not to like this are nitrogen-fixers, so don't use them for beans or peas. The compost is so enriched you won't need to add and plant food for the first six to eight weeks at least. A lot of people buy them, not to use as _Grow Bags_, but because the mixture is perfect for plant containers and hanging baskets.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I've seen them growing on desks in vast open-plan offices, they love desk-lamps and kitchen striplights!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> ok this is the first time i have joined in the KP - wish i had the time to look at it earlier - love the recipes and general chit chat


Welcome to the Tea Party, as you can see we discuss a variety of topics here. With regard to the pineapples, thanks for your input, they aren't native to England so for us, they're exotic house-plants!

I've never had much luck potting them up directly. They seem to do best started in a jar on top of my cooker-hood directly under the neon strip light. Once established I move them to a window above a radiator, we don't get your sunshine on this chilly rock ust off the coast of Europe.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

to the KP'ers online earlier today, and the conversation, about growing things- thanks so much- got inspired to work on some of my pots this afternoon- did some much needed potting on. I have grown things like potatoes in bags of compost mix, by slicing down the top, centre. We have a very aggressive grass known as Kikuyu, which gets into everything, so I put a couple of layers of weed mat down as well. truly new potatoes are very hard to find in our shops. One of my brothers grows all sorts of plants in the large plastic bags used by plant nurseries- the ones that you usually see when you are buying whatever.

Also have finally located some pure cotton in my stash, so I am knitting a test square, the ball bands have long since vanished, it feels like a 3ply, but I wanted to be sure. Half past nine p.m., and it feels almost cool at 21 degrees

Flockie, are you able to advise what I may be doing wrong? I am experimenting with an Indian grown roti flour that I can buy at a considerable saving, but when put to double before baking, the gas is collecting all together in one very large sort of bubble making a large sort of 'fly away' crust?

Thanks FireballDave for your hosting this fascinating Tea Party. So many conversation threads being carried...


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Im just impressed you can get them to grow at all ! Well done!
i meant the pineapples - forgot to copy the post ! Opps


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, thank you for posting the directions for growing pineapples. I remember you told me how while we were touring, but I didn't remember all the details.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Another great houseplant is ginger, it gives off a lovely light aroma and you can use the leaves as a herb. 

It couldn't be simpler, cut two inches (5cms) of firm ginger root from the grocers, making sure there is an eye, similar to one on a potato.

Fill a 4" (10cms) pot with potting soil or compost and bury the ginger one inch (2.5cms) below the soil level with the cut side down. Water well, place in a warm sunny window and keep the pot moist. 

It will take about a month for the first sprout to appear, but have patience and you will be rewarded with smooth, very soft leaves which have a lovely smell.

Costs pennies and no special care needed, it'll quite happily grow on your window-sill in a rinsed out take-away coffee-cup with a drainage hole in the bottom. Feeding it is cheap too, rip open a used tea bag after it has cooled every few weeks and your plant will trive!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you ,Dave, for the house plant information, I'll be trying them all. At least I know now why my peas didn't thrive in a grow bag & what to do with my tea bags which fill my compost dish so quickly.
I love your tea parties, once again, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Thank you ,Dave, for the house plant information, I'll be trying them all. At least I know now why my peas didn't thrive in a grow bag & what to do with my tea bags which fill my compost dish so quickly.
> I love your tea parties, once again, thank you.


missed that one re: the peas, Tessadele can you tell me which page? there is a lot to search.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Thank you ,Dave, for the house plant information, I'll be trying them all. At least I know now why my peas didn't thrive in a grow bag & what to do with my tea bags which fill my compost dish so quickly.
> I love your tea parties, once again, thank you.


Tea leaves are one of the best soil improvers there is, they're incredibly good for your roses. Some Arab gardeners import containerloads of 'tea waste', this is the stalks and bits left over after production of the leaf tea we use, they dig it into the sandy soil for its nutrients and because it helps bind it together.

When I'm making up my hanging baskets, I put an old saucer in the bottom to act as a reservoir fill it with either used tea bags or old tea leaves then use normal compost in the usual way, works wonders and far cheaper than all those fancy things they sell in garden centres.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you ,Dave, for the house plant information, I'll be trying them all. At least I know now why my peas didn't thrive in a grow bag & what to do with my tea bags which fill my compost dish so quickly.
> ...


thanks for that one Dave, the hanging baskets await me, had hoped to get some tulips in- it is a good time for us, but they may have to wait till next year. Tulips by and large don't survive our summers, although daffodils can- these are all things I have in containers, along with the 'self sown' lobelia, parsley, mostly flat leafed, and this year melissa.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Page 51, part of Dave's answer to Margewhaples, the 4th. post on the page.Hope that helps you find it without my adding even more re-posts! Aren't you in bed yet? I know if I rang my sister at this time I'd get a very sleepy reply. Still, nice to talk to you.

Tessa


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Sorlenna, almost anything could be a flowerpot. As Dave has done with a soda can, you could use a coffee can or any number of things. When I was little my mother grew sweet potato vines as houseplants. I've never tried it and always have meant to, someday . . . Has anyone else seen sweet potatoes being used decoratively?
> 
> Or dried okra? Dried okra is interesting in a winter arrangement.


We plant the chartreuse green one (I think it's called Margarita) with purple and bright pink Homestead Verbena on a 5' high wall along my driveway. They both vine down and are quite striking.

last fall we dug up the potatoes to start the new plants this spring.....it's the first time we tried that, so not sure yet how it will go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Page 51, part of Dave's answer to Margewhaples, the 4th. post on the page.Hope that helps you find it without my adding even more re-posts! Aren't you in bed yet? I know if I rang my sister at this time I'd get a very sleepy reply. Still, nice to talk to you.
> 
> Tessa


i am insomniac, but get a lot doe whenI am up


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm a bit of an insomniac too but I usually read or do a crossword so as not to disturb my partner or the cat. I have to resist the temptation to go downstairs or I would EAT things.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's a thought- if plants are so beneficial to humans & buildings {as they obviously are} why have hospitals become so adamant that they must not appear on wards? Looking at a plant someone has sent to a patient is like looking at potted love.

Tessa


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everybody. It's 7:13 here, I have finally caught up through the last 5 pages since I went to bed, wow, a lot happens while I'm sleeping. lol
I've some great ideas for house plants now, I think I'm going to try them all, my mother had a green thumb, well I think all her fingers were green, she could grow anything, me, not so much, I kill cactii, and it's not like they require a lot of work here in South Texas. lol...Oh well
I had an Avocado sprouted, but then it just died a slow death, I think I had it in too much water, but, hope springs eternal and I will try try again. 
Allergies yesterday were kicking my butt, Mold was in the 14,000's with some Mt. Cedar in there, Ash was medium, but Ash alone doesn't usually bother me. So far today seems to be a bit better so far. It's been so muggy that the mold spores are high. 
Hope all migraines are getting better, my best friend gets migraines, and I know how debilitating they can be. 
Well, I'm off to make my second cup of coffee, I'll be back to check in again.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck with the plants Poledra. A good rule with the watering, tip away any excess from the saucer after thirty minutes, over-watering is the surest way to kill plants with kindness.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Here's a thought- if plants are so beneficial to humans & buildings {as they obviously are} why have hospitals become so adamant that they must not appear on wards? Looking at a plant someone has sent to a patient is like looking at potted love.
> 
> Tessa


Two things, paranoia about what germs and bacteria might be lurking in the soil and pollen affecting people with breathing difficulties. Daffodils are the worst, they have the tiniest pollen which floats in the air, it can cause extreme asthma attacks and there have been fatalities.

I'm allergic to them and absolutely detest Spring, I'm also allergic to tree pollen, particularly birch and oak. I have dose myself up with every variety of hay-fever remedy and eye-drop as soon as the daffodils start flowering until about mid-July.

Lilies are the best flower for people with chest conditions, that sticky pollen falls like it's made out of lead, it doesn't circulate. The other option is a fern or other foliage plant.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi from So Calif: As an RN I haven't found a lot of objection to flowers in the hospital with the exception of surgery area, labor and delivery, and ICU. The obvious reason is the molds and bacteria that abound. People in hospitals are usually in someway compromised with respect to these. Cut flowers being the worst as they are dying they often release compounds that are toxic to some people.
Green plants are welcomed in most areas of the hospital. 
Also plants and flowers end up being something else that overworked personnel end up taking care of. If you could reduce the bureaucracy, the paperwork and mandatory this and that that has nothing to do with patient comfort and care then maybe the patient would again become the focus of attention. Thanks Lisa for the very good instructions- I haven't given up and will try your pattern. I am hoping to master it so I can apply it to the sweater pattern that
Sam sent me. The pattern is so beautiful and I am going to make it in a beautiful soft Iris color. Good morning to all. Looking forward to the new teaparty. I feel that you all are becoming real friends. Marlark Marge.
PS I put an aspirin tablet and a pkg of sugar in the container of cut flowers which inhibits the death of cut flowers. Works well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm a bit of an insomniac too but I usually read or do a crossword so as not to disturb my partner or the cat. I have to resist the temptation to go downstairs or I would EAT things.
> 
> Tessa


Fale watches tv very late, which I found irksome, and when I AM asleep I snore the house to a rattle- so we have separate sleeping quarters. Also, as now, when I wake around three or four, it is the ideal time to get todays bread started. The older dog frequently asks me to let him out around now. The down to living areas, seldom is a feature of NZ houses.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I take on board what you say ,Dave,some of my grandchildren are asthmatic. I won't invite you round for a cuppa, there are one or two daffodils out in my garden already. [lol].
I should imagine if you were unconscious in hospital & had a vase of daffs placed beside you it could make a lot of difference to your recovery & you wouldn't be able to get them taken away. Could be serious.
Maybe better if they are kept to the corridors.

Tessa


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Two things, paranoia about what germs and bacteria might be lurking in the soil and pollen affecting people with breathing difficulties. Daffodils are the worst, they have the tiniest pollen which floats in the air, it can cause extreme asthma attacks and there have been fatalities.

I'm allergic to them and absolutely detest Spring, I'm also allergic to tree pollen, particularly birch and oak. I have dose myself up with every variety of hay-fever remedy and eye-drop as soon as the daffodils start flowering until about mid-July.

Lilies are the best flower for people with chest conditions, that sticky pollen falls like it's made out of lead, it doesn't circulate. The other option is a fern or other foliage plant.

Dave[/quote]

Hi Dave are you able to obtain locally produced honey? It does help to desensitise and make it more bearable. Try a local beekeeping society they will have a list of people who will sell some. I have a friend who was really ill with hay fever every year and working in the hospitality industry it was very awkward for him. I introduced him to the local honey we have and he found it to be of great benefit. He used it in cooking, tea etc instead of sugar and always had a spoonful in a cup hot water every morning and night. It is worth a try


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I do feel so sorry for those of you who suffer with allergies! Up to now, I do not have any problems, and in the spring I LOVE to bury my face in a big bunch of lilacs and give a couple good inhales. Same with honeysuckle and lillies of the valley. I have a peony plant just off my deck that bloomed for the first time last spring, and the scent was wonderful. The one think I wish I could find are roses that have a scent. There are some beautiful flowers, but it seems that all of the scent has been bred out of them.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Two things, paranoia about what germs and bacteria might be lurking in the soil and pollen affecting people with breathing difficulties. Daffodils are the worst, they have the tiniest pollen which floats in the air, it can cause extreme asthma attacks and there have been fatalities.
> 
> I'm allergic to them and absolutely detest Spring, I'm also allergic to tree pollen, particularly birch and oak. I have dose myself up with every variety of hay-fever remedy and eye-drop as soon as the daffodils start flowering until about mid-July.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave are you able to obtain locally produced honey? It does help to desensitise and make it more bearable. Try a local beekeeping society they will have a list of people who will sell some. I have a friend who was really ill with hay fever every year and working in the hospitality industry it was very awkward for him. I introduced him to the local honey we have and he found it to be of great benefit. He used it in cooking, tea etc instead of sugar and always had a spoonful in a cup hot water every morning and night. It is worth a try[/quote]

The local honey does seem to work. Several of my friends swear by it. They say that because the bees use local plants that the honey helps build up immunity to the pollens.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Two things, paranoia about what germs and bacteria might be lurking in the soil and pollen affecting people with breathing difficulties. Daffodils are the worst, they have the tiniest pollen which floats in the air, it can cause extreme asthma attacks and there have been fatalities.
> 
> I'm allergic to them and absolutely detest Spring, I'm also allergic to tree pollen, particularly birch and oak. I have dose myself up with every variety of hay-fever remedy and eye-drop as soon as the daffodils start flowering until about mid-July.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave are you able to obtain locally produced honey? It does help to desensitise and make it more bearable. Try a local beekeeping society they will have a list of people who will sell some. I have a friend who was really ill with hay fever every year and working in the hospitality industry it was very awkward for him. I introduced him to the local honey we have and he found it to be of great benefit. He used it in cooking, tea etc instead of sugar and always had a spoonful in a cup hot water every morning and night. It is worth a try[/quote]

Unfortunately honey doesn't work with daffodils. The pollen is so tiny it gets into the lungs as an irritant and they go into spasm, that's when I end up on the floor completely unable to breathe. It's at its worst at dawn and dusk. Oak pollen lodges in my vocal chords, much to everyone's relief I lose my voice for a month or so in late Spring most years.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> [Lilies are the best flower for people with chest conditions, that sticky pollen falls like it's made out of lead, it doesn't circulate. The other option is a fern or other foliage plant.
> 
> Dave


This brings back memories of a time when I was hospitalized. My friend brought me two HUGE ferns. We hung one at each side of the foot of the bed on IV poles. LOL When the nurses and doctors came in, they always said it was like a jungle and they had to search for me. :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The one think I wish I could find are roses that have a scent. There are some beautiful flowers, but it seems that all of the scent has been bred out of them.


Try tea roses or sometimes labeled "antique" roses. They are much smaller and not so pretty, but oh, they smell amazing. They often vine up on fence rows in the wild, too; I know at least one that was growing on my parents' place would send out its scent for a long way.



5mmdpns said:


> There are quite a few people who garden this way in my town. They also put out the bags on their patios. Of course for the winter they cover them with a tarp so that the bags dont split from the ice and snow we get. You could put them out under the trees if you have any, or on the east side of the house. What do you plan on planting in them??


I'd like to have some tomatoes and zucchini/yellow squash, at least...okra and cucumbers would be nice too. I don't have any trees other than the neighbor's pines that hang over, and they get goo on everything beneath them (part of the reason the soil is so bad here is those trees, maybe the main reason). I'll need to do a little research; tomatoes and cucumbers especially need a lot of water, and then there's the issue of pollination--I'd probably have to do it by hand, as we have no bees here in the neighborhood, either.



FireballDave said:


> Another great houseplant is ginger, it gives off a lovely light aroma and you can use the leaves as a herb.
> 
> Dave


I'll have to try this (provided the producers haven't sprayed them with something to stop growth...ugh); DD once picked up a nut off the floor at the world grocer and we didn't know what it was--she stuck in a pot and forgot about it, and later it grew and turned out to be a ginkgo tree!



FireballDave said:


> Tea leaves are one of the best soil improvers there is, they're incredibly good for your roses. Some Arab gardeners import containerloads of 'tea waste', this is the stalks and bits left over after production of the leaf tea we use, they dig it into the sandy soil for its nutrients and because it helps bind it together.
> 
> Dave


My grandmother used to throw out her coffee grounds and eggshells underneath her roses, and they seemed to love it. Compost is a wonderful thing!



myfanwy said:


> thanks for that one Dave, the hanging baskets await me, had hoped to get some tulips in- it is a good time for us, but they may have to wait till next year. Tulips by and large don't survive our summers, although daffodils can- these are all things I have in containers, along with the 'self sown' lobelia, parsley, mostly flat leafed, and this year melissa.


Is melissa also known as bee balm or lemon balm? I used to have that, along with spearmint, several flavors of basil, and dill (dill brings in monarch butterflies--don't kill the yellow/black caterpillars you find on dill!)...ooh, those are things I could try planting in the bags, too.

Come on, spring! :mrgreen:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I get so many good ideas here! Thank you, Dave, for sharing all these tidbits with us. And of course all others who contribute recipes and more.

I'm going to try the sweet potato vine, and just keep my fingers crossed that my sweet potatoes haven't been sprayed with anything. A pineapple! Such riches!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I always pollinate the tomatoes by hand because you can never guarantee that the bees have found the blossoms! Corn is also something that we pollinate ourselves because you also never know if the bees have found the blossoms.

I never thought of trying to grow okra. I shall give this a thought.

When I worked as a nurse in the hospital, we encouraged the patients' visitors to bring in artifical flowers. These are not allergen producers and staff dont have to look after them either. The flowers are always bright and pretty as well.

The lilies give off horrid allergic pollen for me. I guess what ever flower/tree you are allergic to, you get the stuffy nose and sneezies going on!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Okra likes to have warm nights. I don't know if you could manage it up there. That's probably why some of us were raised eating okra and the rest of us don't want to make its acquaintance.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I brought a seed catalog to work with me today to look at during lunch. The pictures all look gorgeous, and I want to grow everything I see, yes, even okra.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Okra likes to have warm nights. I don't know if you could manage it up there. That's probably why some of us were raised eating okra and the rest of us don't want to make its acquaintance.


Our summers are warm/hot and our winters are cold/freezing. I just dont know if the number of growing days are enough?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I brought a seed catalog to work with me today to look at during lunch. The pictures all look gorgeous, and I want to grow everything I see, yes, even okra.


Have a look for a small cherry tomato called either 'Tumbler' or 'Tumbling Tom', it grows in hanging baskets as a bush, then one day the plants flop over the side and then you start getting masses of sweet cherry tomatoes that go on right through until the first frosts. They seem to pollinate perfectly well without any help, I just keep picking them.

If you plant a couple of cloves of garlic with your tomatoes, just the ordinary kind you get from the grocers, you can cut the shoots as a delicious herb throughout the Summer and you won't get blackfly on your tomatoes because they can't stand garlic!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Okra likes to have warm nights. I don't know if you could manage it up there. That's probably why some of us were raised eating okra and the rest of us don't want to make its acquaintance.


Our summers are warm/hot and our winters are cold/freezing. I just dont know if the number of growing days are enough? 

I just came across this while researching the okra and growing it. Seems I can do this. It does say that if you can grow tomatoes and peppers, you can grow okra.
http://www.veggiegardeningtips.com/growing-okra/


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That's a good article. You go for it. I will add that many people like to wear long sleeves while picking.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I brought a seed catalog to work with me today to look at during lunch. The pictures all look gorgeous, and I want to grow everything I see, yes, even okra.
> ...


That is something to keep in mind - Thanks! Garlic is something I usually steer away from as I don't like the smell. I have planted marigolds with my tomatoes, though I do forget why right now.

The grow bags you talked about, are they plastic like potting soil bags? How much of the growth medium is in each bag? What kind of 'dirt' is in them? Do you think I could use bags of compost only, or should I mix the soils? I haven't seen any of them here. Last summer we tried those hanging bags for the tomatoes, but did not have any luck with them. They were incredibly heavy, too, with all of the dirt that had to be added.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> That's a good article. You go for it. I will add that many people like to wear long sleeves while picking.


I have to wear long sleeves when I am out in the "greenery of the earth" because I am so contact allergic to greens of any kind, except the ones I grow inside the house.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The lilies give off horrid allergic pollen for me. I guess what ever flower/tree you are allergic to, you get the stuffy nose and sneezies going on!


It's junipers for me...and no way to escape them out here! I never had allergies at all until I moved here (no junipers back east). Of course, they are even in the front yard and I can't get rid of them--in spring, when the big winds come, it's the worst.

It also occurred to me that instead of buying these things at the usual grocers, I should go over to the farmer's market to pick up things I want to try and grow (like ginger and garlic). I'll bet those are less likely to have been treated with retardants--should be worth the extra distance to drive there.

Siouxann, I love garlic but hate the smell of marigolds! And they are a natural pest repellent, too, which is why it's suggested to plant them in with veggies. Chrysanthemums (which I also can't abide) have a natural insecticide, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > The one think I wish I could find are roses that have a scent. There are some beautiful flowers, but it seems that all of the scent has been bred out of them.
> ...


melissa, I also know as lemon balm- your spring will come ! just as we ofcourse head into our autumn, but I will be digging the artichokes. Not sure about my Pumpkin, I am wondering if it is infertile? Curious to know what FireballDave has got lined up for us this week!!??


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I always pollinate the tomatoes by hand because you can never guarantee that the bees have found the blossoms! Corn is also something that we pollinate ourselves because you also never know if the bees have found the blossoms.
> 
> I never thought of trying to grow okra. I shall give this a thought.
> 
> ...


I think okra has a long growing season, maybe 90 days. I grew it once, but not terribly successfully. Of course, now I might be able to grow it around here since when I tried it was over two decades ago.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

SorlennaIt also occurred to me that instead of buying these things at the usual grocers said:


> I've never grown chrysanthemums. One year I did grow a row of lentils and a row of garbanzo beans from packages of the dried beans I got at the grocery store. Also soy beans, and found that fresh, they were delicious. That was way before the time when they started to be called edamame


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank goodness I don't have any problems that I've noticed from flowers, just Mountain Cedar and Oak. Molds are really bad for me, and Dust is a major irritant, but the absolute worst for me is cigarette smoke, my throat closes, my eyes burn and get really puffy so it's hard to see, and I start to itch really bad. 
But right now it's the mold I'm pretty sure. Allergy to Daffodils really sucks, that's a hard one to avoid a reaction to.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


A 'Grow-Bag' is a bag of prepared compost 13" x 37", you kick it around a bit to loosen up the compost, lay it down where you want to grow your plants, cut the appropriate number of holes in the top, pop in your plants and water well. The compost has been enriched for fruit and veg and that should be enough for at least a couple of months.

It really is that simple, because you usually grow things like tomotoes and courgettes in them which are 'gross feeders', the compost is spent at the end of the Summer, they're very reasonaly priced and very popular. Here's a full explanation by the BBC Gardening Division.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/basics/techniques/growfruitandveg_usingagrowingbag1.shtml

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> the absolute worst for me is cigarette smoke, my throat closes, my eyes burn and get really puffy so it's hard to see, and I start to itch really bad.


I have almost that wild a reaction to patchouli...it almost always ambushes me when we're out shopping, and I just have to get away from that person quickly. When I worked in a public retail outlet, it would sometimes be very hard to avoid, and when the customers looked at me coughing, I'd be honest and tell them I'm allergic to their perfume. Patchouli is in a high percentage of perfumes, and many people are irritated if not downright allergic to it--youngest DD reacts the same as I do. I have often wished that those who wear scents would be more conscious about how much they put on; my great-grandmother once told me, "If you can smell it yourself, you've got too much on."


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool - Thanks Dave!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > the absolute worst for me is cigarette smoke, my throat closes, my eyes burn and get really puffy so it's hard to see, and I start to itch really bad.
> ...


I have the same reaction to "poison" perfume - i have to get out - had one woman i worked with who kept wearing it after i asked her not to - until i had to leave the building and sit outside and managment finally took me seriously when they heard me coughing and wheezing and she finally stopped


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Some perfumes give me a headache, and I knew this a long time ago before we started worrying very much about what we made other people breathe. If I passed someone in the mall with a lot of the 'bad' perfume on, it was instant headache. I usually don't wear any, but I do have my one or two that I can tolerate. Apparently they don't contain whatever triggers me.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

May I suggest that those of you who suffer from hay fever and asthma certainly avoid perfume sections of major dept stores and enter from entrance which are not near. Also if you carry normal saline spray and whenever you are near someone or flowers or wind use it to each nostril and carefully expectorate the wash several times. I have tried this and I used to get very bad asthma, bronchitis and acute respiratory distress syndrome. After beginning this practice several times a day in spring and fall and at christmas time when the pine trees are moved around or when there are winds, I have not suffered again.The saline clears the pollen from nasal passages and provides a normalizing of the pH of the nose as well as providing moisture to soothe the nasal membranes. I find it more effective that all the antihistamines which seemed to dry every thing up and leave me victim to irritation and infection. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucille - we are here all week long - an new tea party is going to start in a little over half an hour - join us - maybe share a favorite recipe.

sam



Lucille103 said:


> ok this is the first time i have joined in the KP - wish i had the time to look at it earlier - love the recipes and general chit chat


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> lucille - we are here all week long - an new tea party is going to start in a little over half an hour - join us - maybe share a favorite recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Welcome, Lucille, your name is a favorite for some song writers, and didn't B B King name his guitar Lucille? Would you say that you are more like the Kenny Rogers song, or the little Richard song? I hope you are familiar with both? Dandylion, Sue


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good info on growing plants. I wish I had a green thumb! I enjoy the outdoors, but sometimes it does get my allergies going wild! I tried some fruits last year, but the heat just wouldn't allow them to do much. And yes I did water them! Maybe I overwatered!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi there, I've just opened the new Tea Party with the requested receipts, altough I'm not sure they quite go with the weather in London! It's all at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59151-1.html

Hope you like them!

Dave


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Marge
I am still agonizing on the feather and fan pattern. Perhaps you can help? my pattern calls for four rows.
Cast on multiples of 18+2( I cast on 40 )

1. Knit across
2. K1 purl to last sticth K1
3. K1 (yo k1 3 times, *(k2 tog) 6 times,(yo k1) 6 times repeat from * (yo,k1 ) 3 times, end k1
4. Knit

Every time I knit this I can't maeke the number of stitches come out right after the 2 nd pattern row. Can you advise.

Thanks Sam and Kerry for the posts, but so far none of the suggestions have helped. Marlark Marge.[/quote]

A multiple of 18x2=36 plus 2 = 38 not 40. This may be where your problem lies, the first k 1 and last k 1 is for border, the main pattern lies with the middle 36.....Della


----------

